#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Homoseksualiteit

## van Bommel

*Homoseksualiteit *  
*Voor moslims is homoseksualiteit een moeilijk onderwerp. 
Het is immers veel makkelijker om een eenduidig standpunt 
in te nemen dan om nuanceringen aan te brengen en de 
homoseksuele medemens te aanvaarden zoals hij of zij is.
Voor de individuele homo met een moslimachtergrond zorgt 
de druk van de omgeving voor veel stress en innerlijke 
conflicten. Enerzijds is de directe omgeving voor hem erg 
belangrijk. Verlies hiervan betekent sociaal isolement en 
kan leiden tot psychische problemen. Anderzijds heeft hij 
zoals ieder ander zijn psychosociale behoeften. Ontkenning 
van die behoeften kan gebrek aan zelfacceptatie en 
zelfwaardering veroorzaken. Voor een van beide kanten 
kiezen betekent een enorme zelfopoffering.

Veel homoseksuelen herinneren zich dat zij tussen hun vijfde en
zevende jaar al een vage bewustwording hadden dat ze anders 
waren dan hun leeftijdgenoten. De duidelijke bewustwording 
vindt tussen het elfde en negentiende jaar plaats. Daarbij 
spelen overigens literatuur en media een belangrijke rol. 
Omdat het homoseksuele gevoel met de jaren toeneemt, neemt 
ook de vraag naar informatie over eigen gevoelens en identiteit 
toe. Door zich in het onderwerp te verdiepen kunnen jonge 
homoseksuele moslims het wel allemaal bij zichzelf herkennen,
maar niet allemaal bij zichzelf aanvaarden. Het lijkt erop dat de
omgeving voor het grootste deel bepaalt hoe ze met zichzelf 
dienen om te gaan, maar ook wat hun positie is binnen de familie 
en de moslimgemeenschap. Gezichtsverlies en verwachtingen 
van de familie zorgen ervoor dat het verzwegen wordt, of als 
de omgeving iets merkt, dat de directe familie blijft hopen dat 
het overgaat. Het dwingt homoseksuele moslims een rol te 
spelen en te liegen, waarbij ze soms het gevoel hebben als
individueel persoon niet meer te bestaan. Een aantal overweegt
daarom alsnog een huwelijk en misschien kinderen. Anderen 
verlangen er vooral naar mensen te ontmoeten met wie zij 
zichzelf kunnen zijn.

Hoewel dat niet onomstreden is wordt nogal eens gesteld dat
homoseksualiteit overeenkomt met de beschrijving van de 
mannen van het volk van Loet, die elkaar wellustig benaderden. 
Een voorbeeld: Wat! Benadert u van alle schepselen mannen 
in wellust en verlaat u uw vrouwen die uw schepper voor u 
heeft geschapen? U bent daarmee een volk dat de perken 
te buiten gaat. De profeet Loet zegt hierover: 
Waarlijk ik veracht uw handelwijze.

De aanwezigheid van teksten in de koran en overlevering tonen 
aan dat homoseksualiteit niet onbekend was, maar dan niet 
onder het woord homoseksualiteit. Veel moslims vinden het 
bezwaarlijk de naam van een profeet aan homoseksueel 
gedrag te verbinden en gebruiken allerlei scheldwoorden. 
Er is een hele reeks bijna onvertaalbare - woorden die 
wordt gebruikt, en die allemaal de actieve en/of passieve 
rol tot uitdrukking brengen. Er wordt in de beoordeling 
verschil gemaakt tussen de actieve en passieve partner. 
Degene die actief is verliest daarmee niets van zijn mannelijkheid, 
maar de jongen die de ontvangende rol speelt is het vrouwtje. 
Indien hij eenmaal als zodanig bekend staat komt dat zijn 
reputatie zeker niet ten goede, maar ook zijn zelfbeeld is 
meestal langdurig of voor de rest van zijn leven verstoord. 
In de grote steden van de Derde Wereld leven de beschikbare 
jonge mannen in de anonimiteit van een ondergronds 
homocircuit. Geheime verhoudingen tussen ongelijkwaardige 
partners komen het meest voor en worden nooit besproken, 
behalve in eigen kring en dan nog in een geheimtaal vol 
symbolen. Binnen dit intensieve sociale verkeer gelden alle 
traditionele toekomstverwachtingen, en ongehuwd blijven 
is vrijwel onmogelijk. Dus vinden schijnhuwelijken plaats.

Over lesbische verhoudingen wordt net als in de 
Nederlandse samenleving nauwelijks gesproken, 
voornamelijk omdat de omgangsvormen tussen vrouwen 
veel vrijer zijn dan tussen mannen. Als een dergelijke
relatie daadwerkelijk bestaat moet het al heel zichtbaar 
worden uitgedragen wil het opvallen.

De houding van de doorsnee moslim en de publieke opinie 
binnen de moslimwereld in het algemeen zijn meer gevormd 
door wat de profeet over homoseksualiteit heeft gezegd dan 
door de koran. In de woorden van de profeet wordt seksueel 
verkeer tussen twee mannen of vrouwen met overspel 
vergeleken, en het dient ook als zodanig bestraft te worden. 
Omdat er vier getuigen bij aanwezig moeten zijn om de 
daad te bevestigen, zijn er ook uit de vroege literatuur maar 
enkele gevallen van voorbeeldige bestraffing bekend. Naast 
deze ongenuanceerd oordelende houding bestaan er ook 
overleveringen die aantonen dat de profeet liever vergiffenis 
schonk dan een verkeerd oordeel velde.

Openlijk voor je afwijkende aard of gedrag uitkomen in 
een moslimsamenleving wordt genterpreteerd als fitna: 
het in verwarring brengen van een in de samenleving 
geldende opvatting. De vertegenwoordigers van een 
moslimsamenleving of -land kunnen dan ook nooit openlijk 
erkennen dat er zoiets als homoseksueel gedrag bestaat. 
De kern van een veroordeling van overspel is de voorwaarde 
dat het bijna in het openbaar gebeurt. In de ogen van sommige 
moslims in de grote steden van de westerse wereld is dat ook 
het geval. Het openlijke gedrag van homoseksuele mannen en 
vrouwen is voor hen een veel groter probleem dan alles wat er 
achter gesloten deuren plaatsvindt. Wat thuis onder de dekens 
gebeurt en waar niet over gesproken wordt, bestaat niet. 
De imam zal alle seks vr en buiten het huwelijk afwijzen, 
wat ook zeer preventief kan zijn, maar de meer tolerante 
omgeving inspireert tot intimiteiten en veilig vrijen. Hoe gaan 
jongeren daarmee om? Zij verkeren in een soort vacum 
omdat hun opvoeders  ouders, leerkrachten, imams  
tegenstrijdige signalen afgeven.

Dr. Farid Esack, een imam in Z-Afrika, stelde dat mensen 
die het seksueel andere bedreigend vinden eigenlijk bang 
voor zichzelf zijn. Een samenleving die in meerderheid 
bestaat uit seksueel normalen is geruststellend. Ieder mens 
dankt zijn bestaan immers aan het samenkomen van een 
mensenpaar. Het lijkt dan ook de beste manier van 
samenleven die voor de nakomelingen een gevoel van 
veiligheid en natuurlijkheid biedt.

Homoseksualiteit is op een bepaald moment gestopt iets 
te zijn wat mensen doen en veranderd in iets wat mensen 
zijn. De heersende opvatting is tegenwoordig dat 
homoseksualiteit aangeboren is, zoals ras of geslacht. 
Een ethisch oordeel over homoseksueel gedrag wordt 
daarmee strikt individueel. Het liberaliseren van de 
opvattingen over de zedenleer in het algemeen en die 
over seksualiteit in het bijzonder worden in de islamitische 
samenleving vaak gezien als het opnieuw opleggen van de 
waarden en normen van de voormalige kolonisator, 
oftewel het Westen. 


De in het Westen levende moslimgemeenschap probeert 
zich te weren tegen de verstedelijkte cultuur van de 
westerse maatschappij door de privproblemen met seks, 
drugs en misdaad simpelweg te ontkennen. Misschien uit 
gemakzucht of onvermogen staat de moslimgemeenschap 
snel klaar met haar oordeel, terwijl de koran barmhartigheid 
en zorg voorstaat. Het snelle oordeel komt over het algemeen 
voort uit onwetendheid en te snel naar de koran verwijzen. 
Kennis over seksualiteit is zeer gebrekkig of geheel afwezig. 
Mannen zijn stoer en meisjes zijn erg verlegen en beide 
eigenschappen zijn een reden om er niet over te praten. 
Voor bijna alle moslims is illegaal seksueel leven het meest 
verzwegen onderwerp. De straf op zowel de daad als de 
valselijke beschuldiging ervan is zo enorm dat ieders 
zwijgzaamheid is gegarandeerd. Elke afwijking van het 
normale wordt vermeden. Mannen en vrouwen trouwen 
in verhouding jong  een man die homocontacten onderhoudt, 
is dus in de praktijk altijd biseksueel. Een alleenstaande 
moslimman kan in een moslimsamenleving niet voor zijn 
homo-identiteit uitkomen. De ontkenning van de homo-identiteit 
brengt echter ook met zich mee dat niemand het openlijk voor 
hem zal opnemen. De meest gehoorde reactie hierop is 
dat het hypocriet wordt gevonden. Moslims zijn de laatsten 
om dat tegen te spreken. Er is een soort afspraak dat niets 
openlijk gebeurt en al het officieel verboden gedrag 
oogluikend wordt toegestaan. Het merkwaardige van de 
hele situatie is echter dat de geldingskracht van het 
islamitische normen- en waardenpatroon wordt bevestigd 
doordat men zich er niet openlijk tegen verzet. En 
daarmee blijft het systeem zijn werk doen.

Abdulwahid van Bommel.*

----------


## David

Meneer van Bommel,

Dit valt me niet tegen. We zijn er nog niet maar we zijn op de goede weg! een paar kanttekeningen:

Dat actief - passief gedoe is een rg heterosexuele manier om tegen homo-sex aan te kijken. De rollen staan vrijwel nooit vast, kunnen steeds wisselen en zijn voor de meeste homo stellen absoluut onbelangrijk. N**ken is voor homo stellen, itt heterostellen niet zo verschrikkelijk belangrijk.

Verder is het betoog erg op sex gericht. Wat ik er in mis is de hele emotionele en sociale santekraam. Een leven opbouwen met je partner. Een volwaardige relatie hebben met een parrtner. Wederzijdse familie samen kunnen bezoeken. Een huishouden opzetten. Samen oud worden. Al deze dingen, de dingen die het leven mooi en waardevol maken gelden net zo sterk voor homo's als voor hetero's. En dat verdient veel meer aandacht dan wat er tussen twee mensen in bed gebeurt.


Met groet, David.

----------


## ja,maar

en het roven en stelen,meneer van bommel,door marokkaanse jeugd waar de ouders geen gezag over hebben.....wat zegt de koran daar over?
of is alles vergeten en vergeven zodra ze op hun 25e een keer naar de moskee gaan?

----------


## ja,maar

volgens de koran zijn homofielen onwetend en overmoedig.

sura 7 vers 80-81 en sura 27 vers 54-55

----------


## contradictio

*Waarom wordt nergens aangegeven in het hele relaas dat ALLAH swt Zijn oordeel over homosexualiteit een GRUWEL is. Of deelt meneer van Bommel deze "mening" niet? of vindt hij ALLAH swt onrechtvaardig is, immers volgens zijn heersende opvattingen is homosexualiteit aangeboren en is de in het westen levende moslimgemeenschap bezig met ontkenning....*  

7:80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit vr u pleegde?" 
81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 

26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."

*Kortom, meneer van Bommel schrijft zijn nuanceringen meningen etc op op zodanige wijze dat het voor iemand met weinig kennis verwarrend is (vb haat tegen homosexualiteit is dus een ontkenningsfase van Moslims in het westen en onrechtvaardig immers het is aangeboren etc etc)voor iemand met geen kennis over de Islam geven zijn texten het idee dat bepaalde zaken in de Islam wel zijn toegestaan alleen dat de Moslims gewoon nog achterlopen in hun opvattingen waardoor het daarom niet is geaccepteerd. Iemand met redelijk wat kennis zal zich ergeren aan de manier van schrijven van Dhr van Bommel omdat deze persoon weet wat de Islam zegt over bepaalde zaken en ziet dat hij er een hele andere draai aan probeert te geven. Wat hier precies de reden voor is, is mij niet duidelijk... Allahoe a'lam. MAAR MIJN BOODSCHAP AAN IEDEREEN DIE TEXTEN VAN DHR VAN BOMMEL LEEST OM TE BESEFFEN DAT HET ZIJN MENINGEN, BESCHRIJVINGEN, PERCEPTIES ZIJN EN DAT ZE NIET WORDEN ONDERBOUWD MET BEWIJZEN UIT KOAN EN HADIETH EN DAT ZE ZELFS NIET AANSLUITEN BIJ DE VIER HOOFDSTROMINGEN IN DE ISLAM. IMMERS ALLE STROMINGEN ZIJN HET EROVER EENS DAT HOMOSEXUALITEIT EEN GRUWEL IS, DIE BESTRAFT MOET WORDEN IN EEN ISLAMITISCHE SAMENLEVING. IK DURF ECHTER TE WEDDEN DAT MENEER VAN BOMMEL DIT GODDELIJK OORDEEL NIET DEELT* 


*VERDER* 

http://www.tafsir.com/default.asp?sid=4&tid=10619

[   ]
(And the two persons among you who commit illegal sexual intercourse, punish them both.) Ibn `Abbas and Sa`id bin Jubayr said that this punishment includes cursing, shaming them and beating them with sandals. This was the ruling until Allah abrogated it with flogging or stoning, as we stated. Mujahid said, "It was revealed about the case of two men who do it.'' As if he was referring to the actions of the people of Lut, and Allah knows best. The collectors of Sunan recorded that Ibn `Abbas said that the Messenger of Allah said,


(Whoever you catch committing the act of the people of Lut (homosexuality), then kill both parties to the act.) Allah said,


[  ]
(And if they repent and do righteous good deeds), by refraining from that evil act, and thereafter their actions become righteous,

[ ] 
(leave them alone), do not verbally abuse them after that, since he who truly repents is just like he who has no sin,


[    ] 
(Surely, Allah is Ever the One Who accepts repentance, Most Merciful.) 

*Kan iemand me uitleggen hoe iemand die wordt gedood berouw kan tonen en dan met RUST GELATEN wordt... lijkt wel alsof de hadieth tegengesteld de Koran text is...*

----------


## ja,maar

leuk contradictio..,.maar geef mij de sura,s en de verzen waarin staat dat homosexualiteit een gruwel is?  :sniper:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *leuk contradictio..,.maar geef mij de sura,s en de verzen waarin staat dat homosexualiteit een gruwel is? *



sorry hoor.. maar ik snap je niet... dit zijn namelijk Koran verzen:

7:80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit voor u pleegde?" 
81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 

26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."


moet je anders het Arabische erbij, als bewijs...?

----------


## ja,maar

ik heb een andere nederlandse vertaling....lachen met de Koran!!!!  :boogie:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *ik heb een andere nederlandse vertaling....lachen met de Koran!!!! *



Al-Faa'hishatoe arabisch voor gruwel, uiterst afkeurenswaardige daad... De Koran is in het Arabisch neder gezonden en dus dat is de enige juiste uitleg/betekenis..... Maar van mij mag je vasthouden aan een andere Nederlandse uitleg als je je daar gelukkiger bij voelt hoor  :grote grijns:  

7:80 
**

----------


## ja,maar

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Meneer van Bommel,
> 
> Dit valt me niet tegen. We zijn er nog niet maar we zijn op de goede weg! een paar kanttekeningen:
> 
> Dat actief - passief gedoe is een rg heterosexuele manier om tegen homo-sex aan te kijken. De rollen staan vrijwel nooit vast, kunnen steeds wisselen en zijn voor de meeste homo stellen absoluut onbelangrijk. N**ken is voor homo stellen, itt heterostellen niet zo verschrikkelijk belangrijk.
> 
> Verder is het betoog erg op sex gericht. Wat ik er in mis is de hele emotionele en sociale santekraam. Een leven opbouwen met je partner. Een volwaardige relatie hebben met een parrtner. Wederzijdse familie samen kunnen bezoeken. Een huishouden opzetten. Samen oud worden. Al deze dingen, de dingen die het leven mooi en waardevol maken gelden net zo sterk voor homo's als voor hetero's. En dat verdient veel meer aandacht dan wat er tussen twee mensen in bed gebeurt.
> 
> ...


 \

tja david.....met homo,s denkt men aan vieze sex...en met heterostellen denkt men aan pure liefde...

----------


## ja,maar

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *Waarom wordt nergens aangegeven in het hele relaas dat ALLAH swt Zijn oordeel over homosexualiteit een GRUWEL is. Of deelt meneer van Bommel deze "mening" niet? of vindt hij ALLAH swt onrechtvaardig is, immers volgens zijn heersende opvattingen is homosexualiteit aangeboren en is de in het westen levende moslimgemeenschap bezig met ontkenning....  
> 
> 7:80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit vr u pleegde?" 
> 81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 
> 
> 26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
> 166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."
> 
> ...


wat wil je nu eigenlijk? de hirshi ali van deze site worden?

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *wat wil je nu eigenlijk? de hirshi ali van deze site worden?*


Ik heb werkelijk echt geen idee wat je daarmee bedoelt en ben ook niet van plan om een dergelijke analogie te gaan uitwerken... Wel jammer om te zien dat sommige volwassennen soms net kleuters zijn.. kunnen ze discussie inhoudelijk niet aan dan komt het aan op opmerkingen als jij bent lelijk of je stinkt...maar goed .. je bent al een stap verder want nu weet je dat die nummertjes (7:80 etc) op Koran texten slaan... scheelt weer een blunder in het vervolg  :lekpuh:

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *\
> 
> tja david.....met homo,s denkt men aan vieze sex...en met heterostellen denkt men aan pure liefde...*



Tja, Boy George zei het al. "Straight people make love, gay people have sex."

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *Kortom, meneer van Bommel schrijft zijn nuanceringen meningen etc op op zodanige wijze dat het voor iemand met weinig kennis verwarrend is (vb haat tegen homosexualiteit is dus een ontkenningsfase van Moslims in het westen en onrechtvaardig immers het is aangeboren etc etc)voor iemand met geen kennis over de Islam geven zijn texten het idee dat bepaalde zaken in de Islam wel zijn toegestaan alleen dat de Moslims gewoon nog achterlopen in hun opvattingen waardoor het daarom niet is geaccepteerd. Iemand met redelijk wat kennis zal zich ergeren aan de manier van schrijven van Dhr van Bommel omdat deze persoon weet wat de Islam zegt over bepaalde zaken en ziet dat hij er een hele andere draai aan probeert te geven. Wat hier precies de reden voor is, is mij niet duidelijk... Allahoe a'lam. MAAR MIJN BOODSCHAP AAN IEDEREEN DIE TEXTEN VAN DHR VAN BOMMEL LEEST OM TE BESEFFEN DAT HET ZIJN MENINGEN, BESCHRIJVINGEN, PERCEPTIES ZIJN EN DAT ZE NIET WORDEN ONDERBOUWD MET BEWIJZEN UIT KOAN EN HADIETH EN DAT ZE ZELFS NIET AANSLUITEN BIJ DE VIER HOOFDSTROMINGEN IN DE ISLAM. IMMERS ALLE STROMINGEN ZIJN HET EROVER EENS DAT HOMOSEXUALITEIT EEN GRUWEL IS, DIE BESTRAFT MOET WORDEN IN EEN ISLAMITISCHE SAMENLEVING. IK DURF ECHTER TE WEDDEN DAT MENEER VAN BOMMEL DIT GODDELIJK OORDEEL NIET DEELT*




Ik stel voor dat je even een uurtje fijn gaat vliegeren op het strand. Lekker uitwaaien, opfrissen, de haat uit je hoofd laten waaien. Zal je van opknappen!

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Ik stel voor dat je even een uurtje fijn gaat vliegeren op het strand. Lekker uitwaaien, opfrissen, de haat uit je hoofd laten waaien. Zal je van opknappen!*


haat? waar lees jij haat uit? ik haat mensen niet.. soms haat ik daden of bijvoorbeeld hypocrisie.. maar zelfs wanneer ik haat dannog besef ik meestal kort daarop dat het oordeel niet aan mij is en dat ik daarmee tegelijk mezelf veroordeel... Maar goed je was volgens mij bezig met een prive "kruis tochtje" letterlijk?? dus dan maakt het toch niet uit wat ik werkelijk denk of vind...

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *dus dan maakt het toch niet uit wat ik werkelijk denk of vind...*



Inderdaad. Gelukkig doet het er op wereldniveau, of zelfs op klein niveau, of zelfs in mijn eigen leventje, totaal niet toe wat een nietszeggende fluim als jij denkt. Jouw mening over wat dan ook is totaal overbodig.

----------


## looi

De ophef is mij niet duidelijk! Het staat in de H. Quran dat het afkeurenswaardig is enzo, daar heeft de ene helft in deze discussie gelijk in, maar wat Van Bommel mijn inziens correct opmerkt, is dat ook niet het punt. Wat achter gesloten deuren gebeurt en niet wordt opgemerkt door 4 moslim-getuigen, dat is eenieders zaak tussen hem de Allerhoogste. Daarmee is niet goedgekeurd wat er gebeurt. Van Bommel ageert alleen tegen de openlijke goedkeuring.

Ik ben homo en kan me prima vinden in dat idee. Wat ik achter gesloten mogelijkerwijs zou doen, laat dat iets zijn tussen mij en Hem. Ik zal niet te koop lopen met hoe ik ben en ik zie ook geen aanleiding om dat van de daken te schreeuwen. 

Zolang niet te bewijzen is of ik wel of niet het minnespel speel met een jongen, laat me dan met rust en ik zal je niet lastigvallen met wat ik mogelijkerwijs doe. Eenieder tevreden, dunkt me. 

Selaam

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door looi_ 
> *De ophef is mij niet duidelijk! Het staat in de H. Quran dat het afkeurenswaardig is enzo, daar heeft de ene helft in deze discussie gelijk in, maar wat Van Bommel mijn inziens correct opmerkt, is dat ook niet het punt. Wat achter gesloten deuren gebeurt en niet wordt opgemerkt door 4 moslim-getuigen, dat is eenieders zaak tussen hem de Allerhoogste. Daarmee is niet goedgekeurd wat er gebeurt. Van Bommel ageert alleen tegen de openlijke goedkeuring.
> 
> Ik ben homo en kan me prima vinden in dat idee. Wat ik achter gesloten mogelijkerwijs zou doen, laat dat iets zijn tussen mij en Hem. Ik zal niet te koop lopen met hoe ik ben en ik zie ook geen aanleiding om dat van de daken te schreeuwen.  
> 
> Zolang niet te bewijzen is of ik wel of niet het minnespel speel met een jongen, laat me dan met rust en ik zal je niet lastigvallen met wat ik mogelijkerwijs doe. Eenieder tevreden, dunkt me. 
> 
> Selaam*


eindelijk iemand die het snapt hoe het in de islam werkt op persoonlijk niveau en op het niveau van de maatschappij.....

wa a'laikoem

----------


## freethinker

> Waarom wordt nergens aangegeven in het hele relaas dat ALLAH swt Zijn oordeel over homosexualiteit een GRUWEL is. Of deelt meneer van Bommel deze "mening" niet? of vindt hij ALLAH swt onrechtvaardig is, immers volgens zijn heersende opvattingen is homosexualiteit aangeboren en is de in het westen levende moslimgemeenschap bezig met ontkenning....


Homoseksualiteit zit in de genen. Dit is een feit, en houdt tevens in dat God (even hypothetiserend dat Deze zou bestaan) de homoseksueel heeft geschapen zoals zij/hij is. God heeft hetgeen Hij zo van gruwelt, zelf geschapen, en is derhalve dus f onrechtvaardig, of Hij maakt fouten.

Vriendelijke groet...

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door freethinker_ 
> *Homoseksualiteit zit in de genen. Dit is een feit, en houdt tevens in dat God (even hypothetiserend dat Deze zou bestaan) de homoseksueel heeft geschapen zoals zij/hij is. God heeft hetgeen Hij zo van gruwelt, zelf geschapen, en is derhalve dus f onrechtvaardig, of Hij maakt fouten.
> 
> Vriendelijke groet...*


eer zijn wel meer dingen die een genetische belasting kennen... Het punt is dat iedere mens ook nog zoiets als een vrije keuze heeft... Dus misschien heb jij een genetische aanleg tot stelen, verkrachten, moord etc etc.. dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je per definitie dan gaat stelen, verkrachten, moorden netzomin dat iemand die genetisch aanleg heeft tot verslaving (alcohol, drugs) per definitie zich daar aan over zal geven..

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *eer zijn wel meer dingen die een genetische belasting kennen... Het punt is dat iedere mens ook nog zoiets als een vrije keuze heeft... Dus misschien heb jij een genetische aanleg tot stelen, verkrachten, moord etc etc.. dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je per definitie dan gaat stelen, verkrachten, moorden netzomin dat iemand die genetisch aanleg heeft tot verslaving (alcohol, drugs) per definitie zich daar aan over zal geven..*



Aan de stupiditeit, vooringenomenheid, starheid en haat waar jij genetisch mee belast bent, heb je je volledig over gegeven, zie ik! Vrije keuze, of was er geen ontkomen aan?

----------


## freethinker

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *eer zijn wel meer dingen die een genetische belasting kennen... Het punt is dat iedere mens ook nog zoiets als een vrije keuze heeft... Dus misschien heb jij een genetische aanleg tot stelen, verkrachten, moord etc etc.. dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je per definitie dan gaat stelen, verkrachten, moorden netzomin dat iemand die genetisch aanleg heeft tot verslaving (alcohol, drugs) per definitie zich daar aan over zal geven..*


Toch blijft het vreemd dat een God iets schept waar Hij van gruwelt; vreemd dat Hij fouten maakt. 
Daarnaast is het vreemd dat een God de n bevoorrecht boven een ander. Iemand die genetisch homoseksueel is heeft meer kans de 'fout' in te gaan dan een ander. Vanwaar die onrechtvaardigheid?

Vriendelijke groet...

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door freethinker_ 
> *Toch blijft het vreemd dat een God iets schept waar Hij van gruwelt; vreemd dat Hij fouten maakt.*


* 

Nogmaals, de daad/keuze wordt afgekeurd.. niet de mens. 





Geplaatst door freethinker 
Daarnaast is het vreemd dat een God de n bevoorrecht boven een ander. Iemand die genetisch homoseksueel is heeft meer kans de 'fout' in te gaan dan een ander. Vanwaar die onrechtvaardigheid?

Vriendelijke groet...


**Ieder individu heeft zijn/haar testen en beproevingen... Hoe kunnen wij als iets onrechtvaardig bestempelen als wij het groter geheel niet kennen, het overzicht niet hebben? Hoogstens kun je stellen dat gezien het genetisch arsenaal de ene mens andere beproevingen heeft te doorstaan dan de andere.. Het uiteindelijke oordeel zal afhangen van zoveel factoren waaronder je intenties, je keuzes, je geloof en Zijn genade.....dus hoezo, onrechtvaardig als het uiteindelijke oordeel niet louter door genen wordt bepaald...* 



@ David:  je laat je wel erg kennen zo... Haat? stupiditeit?...
Nogmaals Ik denk niet dat je het nu opeens wel zult zien. maar we blijven proberen... beetje pot  :grote grijns:  verwijt de ketel 




> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> 
> ik stel voor dat je even een uurtje fijn gaat vliegeren op het strand. Lekker uitwaaien, opfrissen, de haat uit je hoofd laten waaien. Zal je van opknappen!





> _Geplaatst door Contradictio_ 
> haat? waar lees jij haat uit? ik haat mensen niet.. soms haat ik daden of bijvoorbeeld hypocrisie.. maar zelfs wanneer ik haat dannog besef ik meestal kort daarop dat het oordeel niet aan mij is en dat ik daarmee tegelijk mezelf veroordeel... Maar goed je was volgens mij bezig met een prive "kruis tochtje" letterlijk?? dus dan maakt het toch niet uit wat ik werkelijk denk of vind...

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *Nogmaals, de daad/keuze wordt afgekeurd.. niet de mens.*



Gaap.

----------


## ZoZoZohra

Ik vind het geweldig dat dit nu eindelijk eens aan de kaak gesteld wordt...

Het is vreselijk hard nodig om gewoon voor elkaar respect te hebben, of de koran nu homosexualiteit zou verbieden of niet, dat zou er niet toe mogen doen, ik ben van mening dat je ook ten alle tijden een EIGEN mening moet hebben over dingen.

Als de Koran zou vinden dat homo's niet mogen bestaan en je bent toevallig homo, wat heb je dan met de koran te maken? Dan verwerp je gewoon dat geloof en gaat je eigen leven leiden.

De koran kan wel zo veel vinden maar moet je het daarmee dan altijd maar eens zijn? Mag je als mens geen eigen mening hebben? Als het zou betekenen dat ik moet branden in de hel, alleen maar omdat de KORAN vindt dat ik slecht zou zijn als homo, dan BRANDT ik maar in de hel, want NOOIT zal ik een geloof aanvaarden dat mij zou veroordelen om WIE ik ben, want dan zou het betekenen dat dat geloof niet goed voor mij zou zijn als mens.

Mensen moeten nooit omwille van ANGST een bepaald geloof omarmen, alleen als je het eens bent met de stelregels van dat geloof!

Persoonlijk heb ik een andere kijk op spiritualiteit, ik ben PAGANIST. In ons geloof is er maar EEN regel en dat is':

'Doe wat je wil, zonder een ander te kwetsen!!!' makkelijk toch? Vrijer kun je niet zijn. 

Er wordt vaak door imams gesteld dat wanneer iedereen maar homo zou zijn dat de mensheid dan zou uitsterven of dat de bevolking teveel zou vergrijzen. Dit vindt ik een stomme vergelijking. nog geen 8 tot 10% van de mensen is HOMO... en van het percentage DAT homo is, is een flink percentage ook nog eens getrouwd die gewoon kinderen hebben, een mensheid zal niet uitsterven door homosexualiteit. En SLECHT is het ook zeker niet om homo te zijn, alles voltrekt zich volgens een natuurlijke orde. Alles is NODIG op zijn eigen manier. GOED en SLECHT, het houdt elkaar in BALANS alleen mag er nooit teveel van het een zijn, noch van het ander. Teveel hetero is niet goed, teveel homo ook niet, Yin en Yang heet dat.... en balans is het sleutelwoord!

Ik vind het wel fijn dat er nu eens niet op een haatvolle manier tegenover homosexualiteit wordt geschreven op een marokkaans forum. Dat is al een flinke vooruitgang. Het mooie is dat andere mensen jullie hierdoor ook meer gaan respecteren en we op weg zijn naar de mooie wereld die wij met zijn allen zo vreselijk nastreven.

Leven en laten leven, RESPECT is the magic keyword! RESPECTEER JIJ MIJ dan krijg jij mijn respect terug. Respecteer jij mij niet, dan krijg je iets heel erg vervelends te ervaren. Zo werkt het. Je kan dus zelf kiezen of je iemand wil respecteren of niet en de reactie die daaruit voortvloeit  :grote grijns:  

Groetjes,
Zohra

----------


## ZoZoZohra

> _Geplaatst door freethinker_ 
> *Toch blijft het vreemd dat een God iets schept waar Hij van gruwelt; vreemd dat Hij fouten maakt. 
> Daarnaast is het vreemd dat een God de n bevoorrecht boven een ander. Iemand die genetisch homoseksueel is heeft meer kans de 'fout' in te gaan dan een ander. Vanwaar die onrechtvaardigheid?
> 
> Vriendelijke groet...*


Precies.... als die GOD verwerpt wat hij ZELF creeert, hoe kan hij dan per definitie 'GOED' zijn?

Trouwens, GOD als 'VADER' zou moeten inzien, dat wanneer zijn 'kinderen' groot worden, dat zij een EIGEN WIL krijgen en ZELF willen bepalen WAT te doen. GOD kan wel ZOVEEL willen maar moet je het daarmee altijd maar EENS zijn???

Als GOD mij naar de HEL zou sturen, zou er in feite geen verschil zijn, mijn leven is al een HEL wanneer ik altijd maar zou doen wat GOD wil. Doordat ik GEEN vrijheid heb om MIJZELF te zijn.

Alles is zoals het is, alles wordt zoals het wordt, er is niks goed, niks slecht. Alles gebeurt zoals het ZIJN MOET!

----------


## ZoZoZohra

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *volgens de koran zijn homofielen onwetend en overmoedig.
> 
> sura 7 vers 80-81 en sura 27 vers 54-55*




Volgens de ZOHRAN is de KORAN onwetend en OVERMOEDIG!!

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Tja, Boy George zei het al. "Straight people make love, gay people have sex."*


Sex kan ook samen gaat met liefde

----------


## EL-Imraan

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *Waarom wordt nergens aangegeven in het hele relaas dat ALLAH swt Zijn oordeel over homosexualiteit een GRUWEL is. Of deelt meneer van Bommel deze "mening" niet? of vindt hij ALLAH swt onrechtvaardig is, immers volgens zijn heersende opvattingen is homosexualiteit aangeboren en is de in het westen levende moslimgemeenschap bezig met ontkenning....  
> 
> 7:80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit vr u pleegde?" 
> 81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 
> 
> 26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
> 166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."
> 
> *


Ik ben het heel erg met je eens....
Meneer van Bommel probeerde een Vers uit de koran te ontkrachtigen, waardoor hij maar een deel ervan citeerde.....Wees voorzichtig met wat u doet menere van Bommel.....
Zoals Allah in de Koran zegt: O Wee degene die het Woord van Allah verdraaien.

Ik vind het niet heele rg als meneer van bommel zijn persoonlijke mening over homo's kenbaar maakt die meer richting "OK"dan "slecht" is.....maar probeer niet het woord van Allah zodanig te verdraaien om het goed te praten en vervolgens om met eer vandoor te gaan....Vergeet niet Alle Eer behoort Allah toe.
Waimma Ellizata Lillah El-Wahid.

----------


## EL-Imraan

waar zijn de critici gebleven?

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door EL-Imraan_ 
> *waar zijn de critici gebleven?*


Ik beide "kampen" (Marokkaanse Moslims vs Nederlandse ongelovigen) wordt je aangeleerd om alleen kritisch te zijn tov de andere kamp.. nooit tov je eigen...

Dus als je als Marokkaanse Nederlander tot de conclusie komt dat prakitiserend homo zij een zonde is en dat Allah swt de daad als een gruwel bestempelt en dat je tegelijk vindt dat wat iedereen in het verborgene doet zijn/haar eigen zaak is (waarvan de afrekening bij Allah swt zal plaatsvinden). Dat die homo's ook gewoon mensen zijn die zonden begaan en die net zoals elke zonnde (behalve shirk) vergeven kunnen worden als zij tot inkeer komen en als ze geloven in Allah swt...
Ja dan... dan bestempelt elk "kamp" je als een gek, een ketter en een afvallige..

So be it!

----------


## ACHMED GHATAAR

SCHANDALIG DAT JULLIE ONS GAAT VERTELLEN HOE WIJ JONGERE MOSLIMS MOETEN OMGAAN MET ONS HOMOSEXUALITEIT OF BISEXUALITEIT 
VERLEDEN ZOMER IN NADOR HEB IK TENMINSTE EEN 20 TAL JONGENS UIT ANTWERPEN GEZIEN IN NADOR TIJDENS MIJN 7 WEKEN VERLOF IN NADOR DIE HOMORELATIES MET ELKAAR HADDEN
HET GING VAN KUSSEN TOT PIJPEN EN ZELFS TOT NEUKEN 
DE JONGSTE WAS ONGEVEER 14 JAAR ?DE OUDSTE ONGEVEER 28 JAAR
MAAR TERUG IN BELGIE DOEN ZE ALSOF WE ALLEMAAL ZEMMELS ZIJN
SPIJTIG DAT IK TOEN GEEN FOTOS OF VIDEOS DERVAN HEB GENOMEN ;maar deze zomer ga ik dat zekers doen wollah
moge ALLAH SWT MIJ BIJSTAAN,INCH'ALLAH en in september ga ik al die beelden hier in antwerpen bekend maken.DAN GAAT DIE HYPOCRISIE WEL VERDWIJNEN...

----------


## salinger

sorry, maar wat wil je nu precies met die foto's - de hypocrisie tegengaan zeg je - maar wat wil je daar dan mee? Dat die jongens worden tegengehouden in hun homolusten of juist niet?

----------


## saliha1210

:knipoog:

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door ACHMED GHATAAR_ 
> *SCHANDALIG DAT JULLIE ONS GAAT VERTELLEN HOE WIJ JONGERE MOSLIMS MOETEN OMGAAN MET ONS HOMOSEXUALITEIT OF BISEXUALITEIT 
> VERLEDEN ZOMER IN NADOR HEB IK TENMINSTE EEN 20 TAL JONGENS UIT ANTWERPEN GEZIEN IN NADOR TIJDENS MIJN 7 WEKEN VERLOF IN NADOR DIE HOMORELATIES MET ELKAAR HADDEN
> HET GING VAN KUSSEN TOT PIJPEN EN ZELFS TOT NEUKEN 
> DE JONGSTE WAS ONGEVEER 14 JAAR ?DE OUDSTE ONGEVEER 28 JAAR
> MAAR TERUG IN BELGIE DOEN ZE ALSOF WE ALLEMAAL ZEMMELS ZIJN
> SPIJTIG DAT IK TOEN GEEN FOTOS OF VIDEOS DERVAN HEB GENOMEN ;maar deze zomer ga ik dat zekers doen wollah
> moge ALLAH SWT MIJ BIJSTAAN,INCH'ALLAH en in september ga ik al die beelden hier in antwerpen bekend maken.DAN GAAT DIE HYPOCRISIE WEL VERDWIJNEN...*


complimenten voor je woorden,ik maakte ook het een en ander mee toen ik mijn fly en drive vakantie had in maroc.Vooral buiten de steden tussen de bergen ben ik goed aan mijn trekken gekomen. Allemaal getrouwde mannen trouwens. En allemaal aktief dus geoorloofd volgens koran

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *complimenten voor je woorden,ik maakte ook het een en ander mee toen ik mijn fly en drive vakantie had in maroc.Vooral buiten de steden tussen de bergen ben ik goed aan mijn trekken gekomen. Allemaal getrouwde mannen trouwens. En allemaal aktief dus geoorloofd volgens koran*



_Hoeveel heb je ervoor moeten neerleggen?_

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *complimenten voor je woorden,ik maakte ook het een en ander mee toen ik mijn fly en drive vakantie had in maroc.Vooral buiten de steden tussen de bergen ben ik goed aan mijn trekken gekomen. Allemaal getrouwde mannen trouwens. En allemaal aktief dus geoorloofd volgens koran*


zucht....ze hebben zeker ook je hersens mee leegezogen dat je niet meer in staat bent om je te herinneren wat wel en wat niet in de Koran staat... of wacht effe... je kunt de Koran niet lezen...  :moe: 


moraal van het verhaal... klets niet uit je nek en onderbouw je uitspraken

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Ik vind het een beetje triest dat de discussie over homosexualiteit (en vooral het anti zijn) alleen op de moslims wordt afgeschoven.
> 
> Vanaf christelijke zijde is er altijd een ongezonde antipathie merkbaar en ook kerken discrimineren bij het leve als het om homo sexualitiet gaat.
> 
> Iedere keer kots ik er weer van, zowel Christenen als Moslim zijn fel anti, of schijnheilig en onderhuidse homo haters, of we gaan proberen de Bijbel en Koran weer eens in allerlei hoeken kieren en gaten schuiven.
> 
> Laten we gewoon eerlijk wezen de Bijbel en de Koran bevatten nu eenmaal haat texten, en roepen in sommige gevallen op tot haat...
> 
> ...



ik weet niet waar jij de haat uit af leidt... even voor de duidelijkheid ik haat een homo net zo min als dat ik een overspelige haat of dat ik een dief zou haten. Ik keur de daad af op basis van een combinatie van ingebouwde(?) normen/besef ("iets voelt als verkeerd aan ") + wat mijn religie mij heeft bijgebracht Allah swt bestempelt het als een gruwel/een zonde.
enne over die discriminatie.. het is gewoon een kwestie van huisregels en toelatingseisen (net als bij een vereniging of zo).. Ben je homo dan houd je het voor je zelf (en de daad die je begaat is een zonde waarvan de afrekening met de Almachtige zal zijn).. wil je in de Moskee of Kerk worden geaccepteerd dan ga je je "praktiserend homo zijn" niet van de daken schreeuwen. Dit is hetzelfde als dat je getrouwd bent en rotzooit met een ander of dat je drugs verkoopt etc etc.. Gedrag dat dus niet past binnen de normen waarden en regels van de "vereniging". 
Als je bij een voetbal vereniging in een zwem outfit wil sporten dan zal je dat ook niet in dank worden afgenomen denk ik zo..

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Ieder geloof is zo succesvol als de bijbehorende indoctrinatie.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dus discriminatie zijn gewoon huisregels, das mooi, kunnen we nu ook overal Christenen, Moslims, Joden etc. etc. weigeren, gewoon huisregels !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Religieuze mensen worden al geweigerd... halloooo wake up! wel eens gehoord van een hoofddoek dragende vrouw die geweigerd wordt bij een restaurant of in het leger of bij de politie of gewoon bij representatieve functies... dat gaat effe verder dan een VERENIGING die mensen weigert obv HUISREGELS (*bovendien worden homo's niet de toegang geweigerd in Moskee noch kerk* )

verder hoor je niet te koop te lopen met je zondes en als je ze per se wilt delen dan moet je niet verbaasd zijn dat mensen je dan anders aankijken

Waar zie jij mij religie VOOR MIJZELF gelijk stellen aan sport.. Ik geef een voorbeeld die voor iemand die geen waarde hecht aan religie een associatie/inlevingsvermogen zou moeten oproepen

----------


## looi

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> * (bovendien worden homo's niet de toegang geweigerd in Moskee noch kerk )*


Selaam,

Jawel, ik ken voorbeelden van kerken waarbij praktiserende homo's verzocht worden de kerk te verlaten. Daarbij, er zijn ook moslims die mij uitlachen als ik zeg moslim te zijn en homo, terwijl ik dat toch echt in het dagelijks leven niet van de daken schreeuw (om te voorkomen dat ik er van af geduwd word  :knipoog:  )

Beslama

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Wat ik altijd zo jammer vind dat gelovigen (wat dan ook) misstanden bijna altijd beginnen te ontkennen of met rare voorbeelden weg te moffelen.
> 
> Op mijn verhaal hier kreeg ik hetzelfde antwoord (bijna letterlijk) van een Christen waarmee ik dezelfde discussie kreeg.
> 
> Laten we niet vergeten dat in een moderne seculiere maatschappij discriminatie echt verboden is. Waarom een uitzonderingspositie voor een geloofsgemeenschap ?
> 
> Ik vind het mensen sieren als ze gelovig zijn en hun geloof op een manier proberen te belijden waarin tolerantie en respect voor elkaar centraal staat.
> 
> Discriminatie en het volharden daarin getuigt van disrespect, en waarom zou de maatschappij jou respecteren als je geen enkel respect voor maatschappelijke normen heb ?*


Als ik discrimineer door de daad van homosexualiteit gelijk te stellen met een zonde als overspel of diefstal SO BE IT!!

Als de "maatschappij" een hoofddoekdragende moslima discrimineert (door haar van bepaalde functies uit te sluiten zoals het leger of politie) SO BE IT!!

Wat ik persoonlijk niet netjes vind is om een homo toegang te ontzeggen aan een Moskee of kerk... dat hoort niet! 
ALs de moslim of christen gemeenschap met een grote boog om zo'n actieve homo (die er blijkbaar nog trots op is ook en het van de daken schreeuwt) heen loopt vind ik dit HUN RECHT!

enne effe een detail.. homosexualiteit is (nog) geen maatschappelijke norm eerder een minderheid.... EN ik HOEF GEEN RESPECT VAN DE MAATSCHAPPIJ. Het enige waar ik waarde aan hecht is Allah swt te dienen...

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door looi_ 
> *Selaam,
> 
> Jawel, ik ken voorbeelden van kerken waarbij praktiserende homo's verzocht worden de kerk te verlaten. Daarbij, er zijn ook moslims die mij uitlachen als ik zeg moslim te zijn en homo, terwijl ik dat toch echt in het dagelijks leven niet van de daken schreeuw (om te voorkomen dat ik er van af geduwd word  )
> 
> Beslama*


da's jammer, ik hoop niet dat er moskeen zijn die homo's de toegang weigeren..... die mensen die je uitlachen moeten eens beseffen dat er drie vingers in hun richting wijzen als ze met hun wijsvinger naar jouw zonden wijzen..


Moge Allah swt ons leiden en onze zonden vergeven...

wa a'laikoem

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Laten we dan hopen dat je een keer gearresteerd wordt, het is discriminatie en dat is een overtreding.....
> 
> Maar buiten dat om, je volhard nu in een mooie geloofshandleiding die eeuwen geleden is geschreven....is voor jouw de waarheid van Allah niet veel groter ?
> 
> Kijk mij zegt dit niets.....maar jij kan toch niet invullen wat Allah wil, wie is er nu God / Allah ?
> 
> Is Allah volgens jouw dan een zielig discriminerend mannetje ?
> 
> ...


iK GEEF HET OP. ik kan niet discussieren met iemand die zo blind is dat ie discriminatie indeelt in wel of geen vrije tijd en wel of geen kledingsvoorschriften... ik kan je niets anders zeggen dan "ga eens uit van de naakte oermens en beoordeel dan wat wel een geen dicriminatie is in jouw ogen"...

1. Wat Allah swt vind van de daad homosexualiteit kan je vinden op pagina 1 van deze discussie.

2. Ik kruip niet in een slachtoffer rol. Ik heb er GEEN PROBLEMEN MEE (itt tot jou) dat een hoofddoek bepaalde functies niet kan uitoefenen zoals politie en leger (of niet aan de bak komt bij representatieve functies).. dat verandert/evolueert nog wel insjaAllah naarmate er meer moslima's met hoofddoek komen..

3.effe de defintite van Discriminatie voor jou (is dus niet per definitie negatief en hangt dus af van wat geoorloofd en ongeoorloofd is hetgeen de meerderheid zou moeten beslissen in een democratie).
discriminatie (de ~ (v.))
1 ongeoorloofd onderscheid dat gemaakt wordt op grond van bepaalde kenmerken => achterstelling
2 onderscheiding

4. en aan die moslim vrienden van je heb ik geen boodschap als ze jouw als spreekbuis moeten gebruiken. Verder, moslim betekent overgegeven aan Allah swt.. in Moslims zit veel variatie en gradaties aan zonden en vroomheid...

Over and out

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Tja, kritiek is moeilijk te begrijpen, het best kan je dan maar opgeven.
> 
> E'n troost voor je, ik moet op m'n werk elke dag een hoofddoek dragen en ik zo wel eens willen dat ik hem af kon doen.....*


whatever gives you a thrill.. zou ik willen zeggen over die "kritiek"..
verder zou ik niet weten wat je ervaart, ik draag er geen...


Ik krijg hier een beetje het gevoel van "je kunt de hond niet wijsmaken dat de kat boos is als ie kwispelt"...

----------


## greatmind

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Laten we dan hopen dat je een keer gearresteerd wordt, het is discriminatie en dat is een overtreding.....
> 
> Maar buiten dat om, je volhard nu in een mooie geloofshandleiding die eeuwen geleden is geschreven....is voor jouw de waarheid van Allah niet veel groter ?
> 
> Kijk mij zegt dit niets.....maar jij kan toch niet invullen wat Allah wil, wie is er nu God / Allah ?
> 
> Is Allah volgens jouw dan een zielig discriminerend mannetje ?
> 
> ...




Om op het eerste in te gaan: Er is door een rechtbank hier in Nederland geoordeeld dat als je concludeert dat er in de Bijbel staat dat een homo gelijk staat aan een dief, dat je niet strafbaar bent. Dus als je dit zegt zoals dit gezegd is hier, is het niet strafbaar. Het is anders als je het als je persoonlijke mening verkondigt, namelijk als je zegt dat volgens jouw mening een homo hetzelfde is als een dief. Dat mag niet van de rechter.

In de Bijbel staan dezelfde middeleeuwse teksten als in de Koran , die op een gegeven moment door bepaalde gemeenschappen uit politieke, maatschappelijke en strategische redenen aangegrepen werden om de dan al lang bestaande homosexuele praktijken te veroordelen. Allah (God) heeft echter de mens geschapen zoals hij is, en homosexualiteit is niet per definitie zondig. Lees het boek van Omar Nahas: "Moslim en Homo: Hoe gaat dat samen?"

En verder:
Allah is natuurlijk geen zielig discriminerend mannetje. Een zielig discriminerend mannetje is iemand die homo's verafschuwd omdat Allah dat gezegd zou hebben. Want Allah heeft dat nooit gezegd. De enige die wat gezegd heeft namens Allah is Mohammed geweest.


Ik denk dat de rest van het betoog kant nog wal raakt, maar ik begrijp de intentie en strekking op zich wel.

Vrouwen worden onderdrukt in naam van Allah, terwijl het in feite een cultureel verschijnsel is. De emancipatie van de vrouw in het westen (Europa, Amerika, Rusland en Azi) is uniek in de geschiedenis. Voorheen waren het de mannen die de dienst uitmaakten. 

De landen waar de meeste moslims vandaan komen zijn landen met een op het westen achtergebleven cultuur. In Marokko bijvoorbeeld begint nu eindelijk een afrekening met het gewelddadige verleden. De onderdrukking onder de vorige koning wordt nu aan de kaak gesteld door waarheidscommissies. Marokko is in een rap tempo aan het moderniseren. Ik meen dat de immigratie naar Europa van veel Marokkanen Marokko in de moderne tijd heefdt gesleept. Rabat was natuurlijk altijd al moderner, maar ook de staatsinrichting en de zeden veranderen. 

Oude gewoonten, zoals de stiekeme homocultuur in Casablanca en andere steden, die eeuwenlang gedoogd werd en verzwegen werd, worden nu in het openbaar besproken. 

Ik hoop en verwacht dat het boek van Omar Nahas, dat nu redelijk omstreden is binnen de Marokkaanse gemeenschap, over 20 jaar in de ramsj ligt vanwege een ongelooflijke gedateerdheid. Omdat de meeste moslimvrouwen dan gewoon zonder hoofddoek lopen en de homo's de meest actieve vrijwilligers zullen zijn in de Moskeen. 

Er is nu nog een strijd van volhardenende hardliners, extreme imams, maar het is een achterhoedegevecht. De moderne tijd sluipt de moslimgemeenschap binnen.

----------


## greatmind

Ik begrijp je woede en frustratie om het voordurende onbegrip bij deelnemers op verschillende sites, maar je hebt hier slechts 19 berichten geplaatst.

Fascist is nogal een aantijging. Fascistisch ook. Natuurlijk heeft ieder geloof een fascistische kant, omdat de verering van n leider centraal staat, en andere geloven als minderwaardig of zelfs onrein worden beschouwd. Wat dat betreft is de huidige islam, waarin over de hele wereld haat gepredikt wordt, sterk vervuild met dit soort fascisme, maar je moet dat wel duiden en niet als scheldwoord gebruiken.

Natuurlijk moet je trots zijn als homo, het zou mooi zijn als dat niet meer mocht in Nederland. Maar dat wordt door geen enkele deelnemer aan deze draad ontkend geloof ik.

Ik moet zeggen dat in deze maatschappij ook in andere groeperingen erg krampachtig omgegaan wordt met homosexualiteit. Soms hebben die niets te maken met geloof. Bijvoorbeeld de voetbalwereld, of de wielrenners. Die mannengemeenschappen kennen de zelfde mate van onbespreekbaarheid van homosexualiteit. Als binnen de moslimgemeenschap de vrouwen emanciperen is het ergste leed gelden. Het is gewoon de moderne tijd die zijn intrede aan het doen is. En dat gaat niet zonder slag of stoot, want al die mannen voelen het als een aantasting van hun eer. De meeste deelnemers (mannen) aan dit soort discussies die homosexualiteit zo sterk veroordelen, zijn bang om zelf voor homo uitgemaakt te worden als ze homo's net zouden veroordelen. Alsof een homo je kan besmetten met homosexualiteit. 

Eigenlijk zijn ze heel zielig. Troost je met die gedachte.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door greatmind_ 
> *Om op het eerste in te gaan: Er is door een rechtbank hier in Nederland geoordeeld dat als je concludeert dat er in de Bijbel staat dat een homo gelijk staat aan een dief, dat je niet strafbaar bent. Dus als je dit zegt zoals dit gezegd is hier, is het niet strafbaar. Het is anders als je het als je persoonlijke mening verkondigt, namelijk als je zegt dat volgens jouw mening een homo hetzelfde is als een dief. Dat mag niet van de rechter.
> 
> In de Bijbel staan dezelfde middeleeuwse teksten als in de Koran , die op een gegeven moment door bepaalde gemeenschappen uit politieke, maatschappelijke en strategische redenen aangegrepen werden om de dan al lang bestaande homosexuele praktijken te veroordelen. Allah (God) heeft echter de mens geschapen zoals hij is, en homosexualiteit is niet per definitie zondig. Lees het boek van Omar Nahas: "Moslim en Homo: Hoe gaat dat samen?"
> 
> En verder:
> Allah is natuurlijk geen zielig discriminerend mannetje. Een zielig discriminerend mannetje is iemand die homo's verafschuwd omdat Allah dat gezegd zou hebben. Want Allah heeft dat nooit gezegd. De enige die wat gezegd heeft namens Allah is Mohammed geweest.
> 
> 
> ...



Heel mooi gesproken Great-Mind.Dat zeg ik als hollander en met mijn marokkaanse vriend Mohammed.Wij hebben de strijd al gevoerd met ze tweetjes,maar er is nog een lange weg voor anderen te gaan .Geloof in Allah,maar vooral in je zelf.

----------


## 3zala

ja maar

he jongen wat je doet in je leven moet je zelf weten maar 
god zal jou straffen als je erheen gaat 
je moet weten wat je zegt over de koran 
ga dat maar eens goed bestuderen .  :duivels:  dat is wat jij bent

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door 3zala_ 
> *ja maar
> 
> he jongen wat je doet in je leven moet je zelf weten maar 
> god zal jou straffen als je erheen gaat 
> je moet weten wat je zegt over de koran 
> ga dat maar eens goed bestuderen .  dat is wat jij bent*


Beste Zala, Ik heb mijn vriend hebben de koran best wel bestudeerd,daar hoef je geen twijfel over te hebben. Hij als moslim natuurlijk meer.Ik denk dat als god ziet hoe gelukkig wij zijn,dat we als we "daar heen" gaan welkom zijn.
We doen gewoon ons ding.

----------


## salinger

> Ik denk dat als god ziet hoe gelukkig wij zijn,dat we als we "daar heen" gaan welkom zijn.


het willen veranderen van de godsdienst naar deze tijd. god wil dat de mens gelukkig is. mijn beste, waar lees je dat? hij weet wat het beste voor je is:

je moet mijn regeltjes opvolgen, en dan krijg je van alles in de hemel. en die regeltjes zijn vrij duidelijk inzake homo's. je vriend zou moeten begrijpen dat hij zich gewoon moet afkeren van de islam. omdat de koran, de basis van het geloof, jou en hem uitspuugt. en dat weet ie, als ie zich door al die hoofdstukken heeft heengeworsteld maar al te goed.

----------


## 3zala

asalaam 

Fijn dat jullie op mijn bericht reageren dat is heel fijn, ik heb niks tegen jullie .
Maar god heeft twee mensen gemaakt een vrouw en een man 
en daar zouden jullie het mee moeten doen,
het spijt me als dit verkeerd is overgekomen ik ben god niet dus ik kan niet over jullie oordelen.
Het beste ermee en sterkte in alagira.

Groetjes 3zala

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door salinger_ 
> *het willen veranderen van de godsdienst naar deze tijd. god wil dat de mens gelukkig is. mijn beste, waar lees je dat? hij weet wat het beste voor je is:
> 
> je moet mijn regeltjes opvolgen, en dan krijg je van alles in de hemel. en die regeltjes zijn vrij duidelijk inzake homo's. je vriend zou moeten begrijpen dat hij zich gewoon moet afkeren van de islam. omdat de koran, de basis van het geloof, jou en hem uitspuugt. en dat weet ie, als ie zich door al die hoofdstukken heeft heengeworsteld maar al te goed.*


Het is niet zo gek om de godsdienst aan te passen,kijk naar wat de katholieken hebben gedaan. homohuwelijk in de kerk mogelijk.De paus is hierop tegen,maar toch wordt dit doorgezet.We kunnen niet meer naar de bijbel leven.Dit beseft de kerk in Nederland ook.Dit om de jongere generatie vast houden.Als ze dit niet zouden doen,dan zou er nog minder jeugd in de kerk zitten.Ik vindt het een goede ontwikkeling. Het is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat 1 op de 10 homosexueel is.Dat houdt in dat er HEEL veel homosexuele moslims zijn in Nederland.

Je ziet ze niet,maar ze zijn er wel.Het kan zo maar je broer of je neef zijn.

----------


## eLVeertje

Het kan zo zijn dat homo's eigenlijk gerespecteerd moeten worden,..
Ik vind ze gewo0n vies..  :handbang:  in de islam is het trouwens tog ook verboden om elkaar in de anus te bevredigen?? 
ik persoonlijk keur het gewo0n af..
het is vies..!

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door eLVeertje_ 
> *
> Ik vind ze gewo0n vies..  in de islam is het trouwens tog ook verboden om elkaar in de anus te bevredigen?? 
> ik persoonlijk keur het gewo0n af..
> het is vies..!*



 :moe:

----------


## eLVeertje

Ja UHHH Sorry ho0r.. maar k vind het smerig..  :zozo:  dat is hoe ik erover denk..
trouwens.. het is nie dat ik het contact verbreek ofzo ho0r..
k heb zelfs het gevoel dat mijn oom ok homo is.. ookal is hij dan geen moslim..

----------


## eLVeertje

ik zeg tog ook dat ik ze niet beschouw als een ander soort ofzo..
ik zeg alleen dat ik het smerig vind. Ik en nog een aantal familieleden hebben ook het idee dat mijn oom homo is.. daar zeggen wij tog ook niets over..  :knipoog:  wij respecteren hem zoals hij is  :Smilie:  en als hij het niet wilt toegeven dat hij het is.. of dat hij het liever geheim houd.. dat is aan een kant wel te begrijpen voor schaamte.. maar als hij het zou toegeven zou ik hem nog steeds zien als mijn oom.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door eLVeertje_ 
> * wel te begrijpen voor schaamte..*



Duidelijk.

----------


## eLVeertje

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Ach, het lijkt mij niet alles om het bed te delen met een man, ik zou me zeker niet op m'n gemak voelen.
> 
> Maar waarom zou ik het smerig vinden ? Ik hoef er toch niet bij te zijn ?
> 
> Wat ik veel smeriger vind zijn mannen die vrouwen verkrachten, kinderen misbruiken etc. etc.
> 
> Kijk, er zijn nog zoveel veel smeriger dingen te bedenken, er is zoveel kwaad op de wereld, waarom zou ik een homosexueel willen kwetsen door hem te zeggen dat ik het smerig vind ?
> 
> Van die kant bekeken, waar stellen we onze prioriteiten ?*


daar heb je aan een kant wel gelijk in.. maar tos tog een democratie en ik vind het gewo0n smerig.. die verkrachters en dergelijke vind ik 10x zo erg als homosexuelen.. die moeten ze gewo0 gelijk afschieten  :sniper:  mjah.. dat gebeurt dan ook weer niet

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door eLVeertje_ 
> *die verkrachters en dergelijke vind ik 10x zo erg als homosexuelen..*



Duidelijk.



Overigens: het is "toch" en niet "tog".

----------


## eLVeertje

[GLOW=orange]je vind wel veel duidelijk wat k zeg heh David  :maf2:  [/GLOW]

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door eLVeertje_ 
> *Het kan zo zijn dat homo's eigenlijk gerespecteerd moeten worden,..
> Ik vind ze gewo0n vies..  in de islam is het trouwens tog ook verboden om elkaar in de anus te bevredigen?? 
> ik persoonlijk keur het gewo0n af..
> het is vies..!*


Niet alleen homosexuelen worden van achteren genomen,maar de laatste tijd ook steeds meer vrouwen.Het schijnt voor de man ,maar ook voor de vrouw prettiger te zijn,dit omdat de anus nauwer is dan de vagina.
Het hoeft niet vies te zijn,als je van te voren spoelt dan is er niets aan de hand

----------


## eLVeertje

Jawel er is wel wat aan de hand  :schrik:  het is gewo0n smerig! en..
in de Koran staat ook dat anale sex verboden is.. zowel voor dames als heren. 
Alhoewel ik hoor van van marokkaanse jongens bij mij in de wijk dat marokkaanse dames wel vaak aan anale sex doen omdat ze dan niet bang hoeven te zijn dat hun maagdenvlies breekt. En ze willen toch oo0k sex dus dan maar ff via de achterkant.. daar lijkt et bij mij op dan ho0r..Mjah.. dat zijn dan dingen die ik ho0r van moslim/boYz..  :zozo:  tell me about it..  :Confused:

----------


## salinger

lekker bezig, el veertje?

een homo is smerig, heel goed. zo is dat. en dat een man met z'n pik, nat van het voorvocht, in jouw vochtige gleuf gaat zitten hengsten is niet smerig. dat iemand het speeksel uit jouw mond likt, en met zijn tong aan jouw plasgaatje gaat zitten likken is niet smerig?

hou nou toch op, sex is - objectief beschouwd - gewoon smerig. of je nou hetero of homo bent. 

en dat marrokkaanse vrouwen het anaal doen, tsjaa, het heilige maagdendom, wat valt er te zeggen.

----------


## eLVeertje

> _Geplaatst door salinger_ 
> *lekker bezig, el veertje?
> 
> een homo is smerig, heel goed. zo is dat. en dat een man met z'n pik, nat van het voorvocht, in jouw vochtige gleuf gaat zitten hengsten is niet smerig. dat iemand het speeksel uit jouw mond likt, en met zijn tong aan jouw plasgaatje gaat zitten likken is niet smerig? 
> 
> hou nou toch op, sex is - objectief beschouwd - gewoon smerig. of je nou hetero of homo bent. 
> 
> en dat marrokkaanse vrouwen het anaal doen, tsjaa, het heilige maagdendom, wat valt er te zeggen.*



k heb nie gezegd dat et niet smerig is..  :knipoog:  
maarre,.. tis maar net hoe je van elkaar wilt genieten..  :kotsen:  
zal ik het dan maar noemen  :hihi:

----------


## eLVeertje

> _Geplaatst door unholy_ 
> *Als ik dit draadje volgt blijft het wat jou betreft bij kijken, tof...... *


k zeg toggggg het is maar net hoe je van elkaar wilt genieten..
en trouwens.. na het huwelijk zou dit althans wel mogen.. 
maar anaal is gewoon verboden.. enne daar ging het mij fftjes om..
over de rest zeg ik niets... 

enne Unholy als jij wil alleen weel kijken  :nerd:   :maf2:  
hahaha.. wens ik jou daar ook veel suc6 bij  :duim:  
Iedereen zijn eigen wensen heh  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Ins

Is het iemand reeds opgevallen dat Van Bommel zichzelf niet uitspreekt over homoseksualiteit? Dit is puur verslag van een stand van zaken. Maar hoe staat u nou zelf tegenover homoseksuelen meneer van Bommel, in uw eigen woorden?

----------


## eLVeertje

Jah nu je et zo zegt.. daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar..
vertel is et is meneer V. Bommel

----------


## samiralamyae

:haha:

----------


## samiralamyae

ik vind het maar vies twee mannen!  :vreemd:

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door samiralamyae_ 
> *ik vind het maar vies twee mannen! *



Nee, jij bent fris. Domme kip.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *volgens de koran zijn homofielen onwetend en overmoedig.
> 
> sura 7 vers 80-81 en sura 27 vers 54-55*


Heb je al eens in de spiegel gekeken mijn vriend?
Dan zie je een onwetend persoon en 1 die stil blijft staan in de maatschappij

----------


## beachboy

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."


Moet het niet zijn:gij zijt een volk dat de PARKEN te buiten gaat.
Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.
Je zal die moslimmannen de kost moeten geven die je in het park tegen komt. 

Het kunnen mij er nooit genoeg zijn.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door eLVeertje_ 
> *k heb nie gezegd dat et niet smerig is..  
> maarre,.. tis maar net hoe je van elkaar wilt genieten..  
> zal ik het dan maar noemen  *



SEX IS NIET SMERIG. JE KUNT ER ERG VAN GENIETEN.
ZOWEL ANAAL ALS ORAAL.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door samiralamyae_ 
> *ik vind het maar vies twee mannen! *


Het is heerlijk.neem dat maar van mij aan

----------


## Gijs

anale sex is van de boze, zowel voor hetero's als voor homo's.
Als dieren het zouden doen zou ik het nog begrijpen, maar die doen het niet eens. Sex gecombineerd met geestelijke binding is goed.

----------


## super ick

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
[B]*Waarom wordt nergens aangegeven in het hele relaas dat ALLAH swt Zijn oordeel over homosexualiteit een GRUWEL is. Of deelt meneer van Bommel deze "mening" niet? of vindt hij ALLAH swt onrechtvaardig is, immers volgens zijn heersende opvattingen is homosexualiteit aangeboren en is de in het westen levende moslimgemeenschap bezig met ontkenning....*  

7:80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit vr u pleegde?" 
81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 

26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."

[B]Kortom, meneer van Bommel schrijft zijn nuanceringen meningen etc op op zodanige wijze dat het voor iemand met weinig kennis verwarrend is (vb haat tegen homosexualiteit is dus een ontkenningsfase van Moslims in het westen en onrechtvaardig immers het is aangeboren etc etc)

Moeten bovenstaande citaten dan aanzetten tot haat? Er wordt gesproken van 'de perken te buiten gaan'. Wordt er ergens gesproken dat deze mensen gehaat moeten worden?

----------


## beachboy

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door superdick_ 
[B]


> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> [B]*Waarom wordt nergens aangegeven in het hele relaas dat ALLAH swt Zijn oordeel over homosexualiteit een GRUWEL is. Of deelt meneer van Bommel deze "mening" niet? of vindt hij ALLAH swt onrechtvaardig is, immers volgens zijn heersende opvattingen is homosexualiteit aangeboren en is de in het westen levende moslimgemeenschap bezig met ontkenning....*  
> 
> 7:80. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zeide: "Pleegt gij een gruweldaad zoals niemand ter wereld ooit vr u pleegde?" 
> 81. "Gij nadert met wellust mannen, in plaats van vrouwen. Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat." 
> 
> 26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
> 166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."
> 
> ...





Interessante naam heb je,doe je je naam ook eer aan?
Zoja,meld mij dit dan even ajb.

----------


## Tukker1974

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Het is heerlijk.neem dat maar van mij aan*


Over smaak valt niet te twisten..  :schok:  

Maar het zou op zich wel leuk zijn wanneer mensen iets vinden, uit eigen overtuiging, uit eigen ervaring (ligt in dit geval moeilijker)...
In plaats van dat ze zich baseren op een eeuwenoud boekwerk.. of het nu de bijbel, de Koran, de Talmud of een ander boek is.. Je moet wel rekening houden met de achtergrond (tijd) waarin het geschreven is... 

Het is (in z'n algemeenheid) denk ik belangrijk om met de tijd mee te gaan n (!!) om je eigen waarden en normen die je belangrijk vindt te blijven vasthouden en verdedigen, maar wel in het licht van de tegenwoordige tijd... Dat bijt elkaar zeker niet.. Je kunt mensen wel vrij laten en toch jezelf beperken (wat betreft eten, inrichting, gebed) in je leven...

Als je geen last hebt van homo's, er niet mee geconfronteerd wordt of er op een andere manier niet persoonlijk mee te maken hebt.. dan is er toch geen reden om je er over op te winden?? Ik snap die onrust/haat niet... Tenzij natuurlijk wanneer het bestaan van gays en anale sex je zelfverzekerdheid aan tast.. maar dat ligt aan jezelf...  :stout:  

Ik ga in ieder geval morgen een (discreet) feestje vieren hoor!!
Voor wie er ook is:  :cola:  bakkie doen??

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Interessante naam heb je,doe je je naam ook eer aan?
> Zoja,meld mij dit dan even ajb.*


Dat dit een enigszins dubbelzinnige naam is ben ik mij van bewust.
Ik heb 20 jaar portierswerk in de horeca gedaan. Collega's hebben mij deze bijnaam gegeven als persiflage op mijn voornaam ivm mijn lichamelijke postuur.
Dus niet het lichaamsdeel waar jou interesse naar uitgaat.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dat dit een enigszins dubbelzinnige naam is ben ik mij van bewust.
> Ik heb 20 jaar portierswerk in de horeca gedaan. Collega's hebben mij deze bijnaam gegeven als persiflage op mijn voornaam ivm mijn lichamelijke postuur.
> Dus niet het lichaamsdeel waar jou interesse naar uitgaat.*



HELAAS groeten Ton Sondervan xxx

----------


## Rabia Belkis

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
*



Geplaatst door contradictio 
26:165. "Nadert gij van alle schepselen de mannen? 
166. En verlaat gij uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Neen, gij zijt een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."


Moet het niet zijn:gij zijt een volk dat de PARKEN te buiten gaat.
Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.
Je zal die moslimmannen de kost moeten geven die je in het park tegen komt. 

Het kunnen mij er nooit genoeg zijn.


*
Hahaha..


Ja vooral in Amsterdam he beste vriend!

Mohammed, wil je mijn lollie likken??



 :boogie:

----------


## Rabia Belkis

Ikzelf vind het niet kunnen. 
Zoals Gijs het al heeft gezegd druist het tegen de Gods schepping in. 

Maar ik maak ook wel weer een onderscheid. 

Je hebt mannen die het echt van de daken schreeuwen. 
Zich idioot optutten op een gay parade 
homo=seks 
homo=naakt, 
homo=bezienswaardigheid


Andere mannen hebben zo een saai seks leven, dat ze gaan experimenteren met hun eigen geslacht. 
Ze moeten er een nachtje over slapen, om er achter te komen of het bij hun past dat homo zijn. 
(Want mensen zeggen..je weet niet wat je mist joh.)


Dan heb je nog de hoeren lopers en homo's waar je voor betaald. 
Voor hen draait het alleen om seks. Het nachtleven, mannen onder elkaar.


En dan heb je nog de gewone jongens die een serieus relatie met elkaar hebben net als iedereen. 
(en af en toe samen iets geks doen.)


Ik ken jongens van de herenliefde. Gewone jongens. 
Een marokkaans stel en een nederlander met een egyptische. 


Maar wat ik walgelijk vind is dat bij sommigen het alleen om seks gaat.
Seks is waar het leven om draait.
Uitstapjes maken naar verre landen om zich te laten n**k*n. 
Ik vind het zo dierlijk. Zo laag. Zo zielig..



groetjes

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Ikzelf vind het niet kunnen. 
> Zoals Gijs het al heeft gezegd druist het tegen de Gods schepping in. 
> 
> Maar ik maak ook wel weer een onderscheid. 
> 
> Je hebt mannen die het echt van de daken schreeuwen. 
> Zich idioot optutten op een gay parade 
> homo=seks 
> ...


Goh een beschrijving van verschillende 'homosoorten'? Volgens mij beschrijf jij gedrag dat ook bij hetero's voorkomt hoor. Die gaan naar Thailand voor de kleine meisjes. Dat is pas walgelijk.

Jou uitlating dat mannen even moeten expirimenteren om te kijken of het bij hun past om homo te zijn? Dat getuigd wel van hele grote domheid! 
Je sexualiteit ontwikkeld zich in je pubertijd. Je hebt homoseksuele gevoelens of je hebt ze niet. Je kunt het niet leren, er is geen cursus voor.

Waar je wel gelijk in hebt dat is dat die geschilderde boothomo's en extravagante types die je vaak in het uitgaansleven aantreft een verkeerd beeld geven van homosexualiteit.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Goh een beschrijving van verschillende 'homosoorten'? Volgens mij beschrijf jij gedrag dat ook bij hetero's voorkomt hoor. Die gaan naar Thailand voor de kleine meisjes. Dat is pas walgelijk.
> 
> Jou uitlating dat mannen even moeten expirimenteren om te kijken of het bij hun past om homo te zijn? Dat getuigd wel van hele grote domheid! 
> Je sexualiteit ontwikkeld zich in je pubertijd. Je hebt homoseksuele gevoelens of je hebt ze niet. Je kunt het niet leren, er is geen cursus voor.
> 
> Waar je wel gelijk in hebt dat is dat die geschilderde boothomo's en extravagante types die je vaak in het uitgaansleven aantreft een verkeerd beeld geven van homosexualiteit.*



Natuurlijk weet ik dat het ook bij hetero's voorkomt, maar we hebben het hier nu over homo 's. Walgelijk is het!

En het is waar dat mannen experimenteren om te kijken of homo zijn past. Er is wel een cursus voor domoor. 
Sommige mannen hebben er helmaal geen behoefte aan totdat ze benaderd worden door een homo. En dan gezellig mee gaan doen!
Aan zichzelf beginnen te twijfelen!!! 
En besluiten om homo te blijven. Ik ken jongens die het helemaal niet meer belangrijk vinden of het man of een vrouw is.

En anderen ja..die hebben het al vanaf hun pubertijd. 
Zo ken ik een nederlandse jongen die zegt dat hij op zijn 16 'de 
'erachter' kwam.

Daarom maak ik een onderscheid!! Er bestaat niet 1 homo. 
Iedereen heeft zijn eigen verleden en redenen. 

groet Rabia

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Natuurlijk weet ik dat het ook bij hetero's voorkomt, maar we hebben het hier nu over homo 's. Walgelijk is het!
> 
> En het is waar dat mannen experimenteren om te kijken of homo zijn past. Er is wel een cursus voor domoor. 
> Sommige mannen hebben er helmaal geen behoefte aan totdat ze benaderd worden door een homo. En dan gezellig mee gaan doen!
> Aan zichzelf beginnen te twijfelen!!! 
> En besluiten om homo te blijven. Ik ken jongens die het helemaal niet meer belangrijk vinden of het man of een vrouw is.
> 
> En anderen ja..die hebben het al vanaf hun pubertijd. 
> ...


Je begrijpt het NOG niet he? Je bent homosexueel of niet. Je kan het niet worden. En domoor zeg je maar tegen je schoolvriendinnetjes.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Je begrijpt het NOG niet he? Je bent homosexueel of niet. Je kan het niet worden. En domoor zeg je maar tegen je schoolvriendinnetjes.*



Je noemt mij dom, omdat jij denkt dat ik denk dat je niet kunt kiezen voor homo zijn.
Uit de praktijk blijkt dat maar weer. Gewone mannen kiezen ervoor en soms worden ze gedwongen (zie. voorbeeld)

Ik zeg dat dat een van de redenen zijn! Dus andere redenen zijn niet uitgesloten. 
Er zitten ook hopie jopies tussen alle andere homo die het al vanaf hun pubertijd hebben. 
Het is voor hen cool om homo te zijn.

Zet maar mannen maanden in een klein kamertje, wedden
dat ze aan elkaar gaan zitten, terwijl ze het anders niet gedaan 
hadden??

Voorbeeld: 

Asielzoekers moslim man/vrouw worden gescheiden in verschillende kampen in Nederland. Man wordt heel lang gescheiden van zijn vrouw en moet tussen andere mannen verblijven.
De asielzoekerscentra geeft hen porno video banden en speeltjes om toch aan hun trekken te komen. Of elkaar een handje te helpen.
Wat onmenselijk dat ze gescheiden zijn!!!!
En dit in Nederland!!!!!!
Een antropologe heeft hier onderzoek naar gedaan.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Je noemt mij dom, omdat jij denkt dat ik denk dat je niet kunt kiezen voor homo zijn.
> Uit de praktijk blijkt dat maar weer. Gewone mannen kiezen ervoor en soms worden ze gedwongen (zie. voorbeeld)
> 
> Ik zeg dat dat een van de redenen zijn! Dus andere redenen zijn niet uitgesloten. 
> Er zitten ook hopie jopies tussen alle andere homo die het al vanaf hun pubertijd hebben. 
> Het is voor hen cool om homo te zijn.
> 
> Zet maar mannen maanden in een klein kamertje, wedden
> ...


Dan was het latent aanwezig. We hebben het over de sexuele geaardheid van de mens. Die leer je niet aan, die heb je. 
Je kan dus niet besluiten dan maar homo te worden.
Lees er nu eens een serieus stuk over.
Ik begin moe te worden van die stoneminded onzin die je uitblaat.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Je noemt mij dom, omdat jij denkt dat ik denk dat je niet kunt kiezen voor homo zijn.
> Uit de praktijk blijkt dat maar weer. Gewone mannen kiezen ervoor en soms worden ze gedwongen (zie. voorbeeld)
> 
> Ik zeg dat dat een van de redenen zijn! Dus andere redenen zijn niet uitgesloten. 
> Er zitten ook hopie jopies tussen alle andere homo die het al vanaf hun pubertijd hebben. 
> Het is voor hen cool om homo te zijn.
> 
> Zet maar mannen maanden in een klein kamertje, wedden
> ...



Dit gaat toch helemaal nergens over Rabia.waar heb jij je school genoten?Inderdaad ben ik het met Superdick eens dat je een beetje dom bent.Hoe naief kan een mens zijn.Ik zelf ben homsexueel(gay),en de wetenschap heeft in een ver verleden onderzoek gedaan,dat dit aangeboren is.Alleen de ene persoon merkt eerder dat hij of zij'"anders"" is dan de ander.Of te wel het moment dat je uit de kast komt.Ik ken ook moslims die gay zijn en die hebben het mede dankzij mensen zoals jou niet makkelijk in de gemeenschap.Trouwens wat denk je wat er allemaal in de gevangenissen afspeelt?Je wilt het niet weten.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Je noemt mij dom, omdat jij denkt dat ik denk dat je niet kunt kiezen voor homo zijn.
> Uit de praktijk blijkt dat maar weer. Gewone mannen kiezen ervoor en soms worden ze gedwongen (zie. voorbeeld)
> 
> Ik zeg dat dat een van de redenen zijn! Dus andere redenen zijn niet uitgesloten. 
> Er zitten ook hopie jopies tussen alle andere homo die het al vanaf hun pubertijd hebben. 
> Het is voor hen cool om homo te zijn.
> 
> Zet maar mannen maanden in een klein kamertje, wedden
> ...


In de moderne atropologie staat het feit dat de menselijke aard cultuur is centraal. Deze mevrouw heeft getracht vanuit haar vakgebied homosexualiteit te verklaren.
Antropoloogis geen beschermde titel ofzo.
Ik geef je de garantie dat als ze in een afstudeerscriptie net zo kort door de bocht gaat jij, in jou verklaring van homosexualiteit dat ze haar naar de kleuterschool terug gestuurd hadden.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Je noemt mij dom, omdat jij denkt dat ik denk dat je niet kunt kiezen voor homo zijn.
> Uit de praktijk blijkt dat maar weer. Gewone mannen kiezen ervoor en soms worden ze gedwongen (zie. voorbeeld)
> 
> Ik zeg dat dat een van de redenen zijn! Dus andere redenen zijn niet uitgesloten. 
> Er zitten ook hopie jopies tussen alle andere homo die het al vanaf hun pubertijd hebben. 
> Het is voor hen cool om homo te zijn.
> 
> Zet maar mannen maanden in een klein kamertje, wedden
> ...



Jouw beperkte kijk op homosexualiteit (homosexualiteit = mannen die aan elkaar zitten) haalt je hele, toch al rammelende betoog onderuit. Daarnaast is je terminologie dom en beledigend 9gewone mannen, jongens die het 'hebben'). Voor jou beperkt homosexualiteit zich enkel tot sex. Je vergeet liefde, en een heel scala aan andere emoties. Ik hoop voor jou en je eventuele partner dat je kijk op heterosexualiteit wat ruimer is.

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Dit gaat toch helemaal nergens over Rabia.waar heb jij je school genoten?Inderdaad ben ik het met Superdick eens dat je een beetje dom bent.Hoe naief kan een mens zijn.Ik zelf ben homsexueel(gay),en de wetenschap heeft in een ver verleden onderzoek gedaan,dat dit aangeboren is.Alleen de ene persoon merkt eerder dat hij of zij'"anders"" is dan de ander.Of te wel het moment dat je uit de kast komt.Ik ken ook moslims die gay zijn en die hebben het mede dankzij mensen zoals jou niet makkelijk in de gemeenschap.Trouwens wat denk je wat er allemaal in de gevangenissen afspeelt?Je wilt het niet weten.*


 Maar wat ik dan niet begrijp, over die gevangenen die seks met elkaar hebben; hoe verklaar je dat dan. als de ene mens homosexueel is en de andere niet, aangeboren, waarom komt het dan in gevangenissen meer voor? kennelijk zijn sommigen hetero tot er geen vrouw beschikbaar is en dan doen ze het maar met een man? Zijn die dan aangeboren homo volgens jou? Of gewoon hetero's die het met een man doen? Wat bepaalt dan de homo vraag ik me dan af.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Maar wat ik dan niet begrijp, over die gevangenen die seks met elkaar hebben; hoe verklaar je dat dan. als de ene mens homosexueel is en de andere niet, aangeboren, waarom komt het dan in gevangenissen meer voor? kennelijk zijn sommigen hetero tot er geen vrouw beschikbaar is en dan doen ze het maar met een man? Zijn die dan aangeboren homo volgens jou? Of gewoon hetero's die het met een man doen? Wat bepaalt dan de homo vraag ik me dan af.*


Dan is het altijd latent aanwezig. Als ik voor mijzelf spreek, dan kan je vertellen dat ik in de gevangenis ook geen sexuele handelingen met andere mannen ga verrichten. Ik kan er gewoon niet opgewonden van worden, de gedachte maakt mij afkerig.
Maar als de omstandigheden ernaar zijn komen verborgen gevoelens naar boven. een mens moetblijkbaar zijn sexuele uitlaatklep hebben en kiest dan voor alternatieven waarvoor hij/zij anders niet gekozen zou hebben.
Maar nogmaals je wordt dan geen homo maar je was het eigenlijk al, je bent alleen nooit in de omstanigheid geweest. Of je hebt nooit behoefte gehad de omstandigheden op te zoeken.

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Jouw beperkte kijk op homosexualiteit (homosexualiteit = mannen die aan elkaar zitten) haalt je hele, toch al rammelende betoog onderuit. Daarnaast is je terminologie dom en beledigend 9gewone mannen, jongens die het 'hebben'). Voor jou beperkt homosexualiteit zich enkel tot sex. Je vergeet liefde, en een heel scala aan andere emoties. Ik hoop voor jou en je eventuele partner dat je kijk op heterosexualiteit wat ruimer is.*




Ja hoor het is ruim even ruim als bij de homo's.

Ik denk dat wij er niet echt over eens zullen zijn. 


Maar goed ik ben dan ook een moslim, die geloofd dat homoseksualiteit schadelijk is, ook voor het hiernamaals. Ehum! Mijn kijk op homoseksualiteit is heel anders dan de homo's onder ons. 

Groetjes

----------


## Rightious

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Ja hoor het is ruim even ruim als bij de homo's.
> 
> Ik denk dat wij er niet echt over eens zullen zijn. 
> 
> 
> Maar goed ik ben dan ook een moslim, die geloofd dat homoseksualiteit schadelijk is, ook voor het hiernamaals. Ehum! Mijn kijk op homoseksualiteit is heel anders dan de homo's onder ons. 
> 
> Groetjes*


Volgens Allah(Swt) schaapt Hij ons in de baarmoeder zoals Allah(Swt) Wil.


Als je een vrouwtje hebt en een mannetje!

En om de zoveel kinderen schaapt Allah(Swt) hermafrodieten.

Maakt Allah(Swt) dan fouten?

----------


## Rightious

Wat ik wil zeggen is Rabia als Allah(Swt) 
mensen schaapt, die een penis en vagina hebben, 
dan kan het waarschijnlijk ook zo zijn, dat ook al 
heeft iemand alleen aan de buitenkant een penis 
Allah(Swt) hem ook nog van binnen anders kan doen voelen!

----------


## Gijs

Ik vind homosexualiteit onnatuurlijk en smerig. Dat vind de natuur ook, want die straft het met aids.

----------


## Eelke

> _Geplaatst door Gijs_ 
> *Ik vind homosexualiteit onnatuurlijk en smerig. Dat vind de natuur ook, want die straft het met aids.*


De natuur denkt daar anders over want er zijn genoeg dieren die ook homosexualiteit kennen. Verder heeft aids niets te maken met homosexualiteit, ze zijn er alleen meer vatbaar voor. Zo zal een kippen-fokker ook vatbaarder zijn voor de vogel-griep. 

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Gijs

a. welke dieren bedoel je.
b. volgens mij ontstond aids uit homosexueel contact, of niet?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Rightious_ 
> *Wat ik wil zeggen is Rabia als Allah(Swt) 
> mensen schaapt, die een penis en vagina hebben, 
> dan kan het waarschijnlijk ook zo zijn, dat ook al 
> heeft iemand alleen aan de buitenkant een penis 
> Allah(Swt) hem ook nog van binnen anders kan doen voelen!*



Vast lief bedoelt, maar goeie genade!

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Gijs_ 
> *Ik vind homosexualiteit onnatuurlijk en smerig. Dat vind de natuur ook, want die straft het met aids.*



De natuur straft ook met zeer geringe intelligentie, blijkt maar weer.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Rabia Belkis_ 
> *Ja hoor het is ruim even ruim als bij de homo's.
> 
> Ik denk dat wij er niet echt over eens zullen zijn. 
> 
> 
> Maar goed ik ben dan ook een moslim, die geloofd dat homoseksualiteit schadelijk is, ook voor het hiernamaals. Ehum! Mijn kijk op homoseksualiteit is heel anders dan de homo's onder ons. 
> 
> Groetjes*



Je denkt maar. Verder heb je geen invloed op m'n leven, dus ik kan me er niet druk om maken.

----------


## Rightious

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Vast lief bedoelt, maar goeie genade!*


Wat bedoel je..?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Rightious_ 
> *Wat bedoel je..?*



Dat gezwets over penissen aan de buiten en binnenkant. Waar slaat dat op? Wat heeft dat er in godesnaam mee te maken? Wat hebben hermafrodieten nou met homo's te maken?

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Dat gezwets over penissen aan de buiten en binnenkant. Waar slaat dat op? Wat heeft dat er in godesnaam mee te maken? Wat hebben hermafrodieten nou met homo's te maken?*


 Zucht. Ik denk dat hij denkt dat homo hetzelfde is als trans, ofzo. Zo van, je bent homo, dan ben je dus vrouw van binnen, ik ken ook lui die zo denken.  :verward:  Gelukkig dat de werkelijkheid altijd wat complexer is dan de categorietjes die we ervoor aanleggen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Zucht. Ik denk dat hij denkt dat homo hetzelfde is als trans, ofzo. Zo van, je bent homo, dan ben je dus vrouw van binnen, ik ken ook lui die zo denken.  Gelukkig dat de werkelijkheid altijd wat complexer is dan de categorietjes die we ervoor aanleggen.*


De werkelijkheid is helemaal niet complexer. Homosexuelen hebben gewoon een sexuele voorkeur voor hetzelfde geslacht. Wat is daar complex aan?

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Je denkt maar. Verder heb je geen invloed op m'n leven, dus ik kan me er niet druk om maken.*




Nee waarom zou je je druk om maken. 
En als ik invloed had gehad dan had ik je ook geen kwaad gedaan. 
Waarom zou ik?

Ieder zijn eigen leven. Ik de mijne. Jij de jouwe. 


Jij bemoeit je toch ook niet met mijn leven?


groetjes

----------


## Affie

Homoseksualiteit. 

Volgens de Koran is homseksualiteit inderdaad verboden. de verzen zijn alle vele malen vermeld. 

1. Homoseksuelen die vrijen met elkaar is verboden. Deze zonde kan zeker gezien worden als sex voor het huwelijk en hier kan dan ook de straf voor toegpast worden. 

2. iemand die homoseksuele gevoelens heeft hoeft hiervoor nog straf voor te krijgen. immers hij heeft alleen die gevoelens en is nog practiserende homo. Deze mensen moeten bij zichzelf nagaan in hoeverre zij met behulp God de gevoelens kunnen kwijtraken. Let op. Ik heb het hierover mensen die nog geen sex hebben gehad. 
Ik vind dan ook dat de samenleving open moet staan voor dit soort mensen met zulke gevoelens. Ook de imams moeten hiervoor niet bang zijn.

Met geduld en de Koran en je overgave aan God zullen vele problemen verlicht worden.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Affie_ 
> *Homoseksualiteit. 
> 
> Volgens de Koran is homseksualiteit inderdaad verboden. de verzen zijn alle vele malen vermeld. 
> 
> 1. Homoseksuelen die vrijen met elkaar is verboden. Deze zonde kan zeker gezien worden als sex voor het huwelijk en hier kan dan ook de straf voor toegpast worden. 
> 
> 2. iemand die homoseksuele gevoelens heeft hoeft hiervoor nog straf voor te krijgen. immers hij heeft alleen die gevoelens en is nog practiserende homo. Deze mensen moeten bij zichzelf nagaan in hoeverre zij met behulp God de gevoelens kunnen kwijtraken. Let op. Ik heb het hierover mensen die nog geen sex hebben gehad. 
> Ik vind dan ook dat de samenleving open moet staan voor dit soort mensen met zulke gevoelens. Ook de imams moeten hiervoor niet bang zijn.
> ...


Ik ben blij dat de meerderheid in Nederland jou mening niet deelt.
Jij ziet het als een probleem, jou oplossing is overgave aan God.
Dus homo's van Nederland: 'Meer bidden dan raken jullie deze gevoelens misschien wel kwijt'.
Volgens mij moet jij eens wat meer je blik verruimen voordat je je kokervisie ten toon spreid.

----------


## Affie

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik ben blij dat de meerderheid in Nederland jou mening niet deelt.
> Jij ziet het als een probleem, jou oplossing is overgave aan God.
> Dus homo's van Nederland: 'Meer bidden dan raken jullie deze gevoelens misschien wel kwijt'.
> Volgens mij moet jij eens wat meer je blik verruimen voordat je je kokervisie ten toon spreid.*



Ten eerste zie ik het niet als een probleem maar mijn laatste zin slaat op alle problemen in het algemeen bv, de dood van een geliefde etc. 

Ten tweede geef ik inderdaad aan dat er een mogelijkheid bestaat om dmv bidden je een verlichting ondergaat. Dit geldt puur voor de HOMO'S die niet weten wat ze met deze gevoelens aanmoeten. Ze moeten zich niet schuil houden voor de buitenwereld met het feit dat ze deze gevoelens hebben. Het leven zal voor hen dan ook minder een hel zijn mochten ze te maken hebben met intolerante en middeleeuwse gedachtengangen. 

Het gaat er niet om dat ze deze gevoelens kwijtraken noch onderdrukken. het gaat erom dat wij als mens zijnde ervoor open moeten staan voor deze mensen en ze niet in een verdom hoekje moeten plaatsen. 

Heel veel godsdienstige Homo's die keren de rug toe naar het geloof terwijl dit niet nodig is.

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *De werkelijkheid is helemaal niet complexer. Homosexuelen hebben gewoon een sexuele voorkeur voor hetzelfde geslacht. Wat is daar complex aan?*


 Soms krijg ik het idee dat je niet echt goed leest voor je reageert. Ik reageerde hier op een opm. van Rightious, die schreef: "als God hermafrodieten kan scheppen, kan Hij ook mensen scheppen die van buiten een penis hebben maar zich van binnen anders voelen." Iemand die zich van binnen anders voelt dan wat zijn g-deel aangeeft, is bij mijn weten een transsexueel, iemand die voelt dat hij niet in het juiste lichaam zit. Wat hier verward wordt met homosexualiteit, iemand die een voorkeur heeft voor iemand van hetzelfde geslacht. Dit zijn echt twee verschillende dingen. Vandaar mijn opmerking, de werkelijkheid is complexer dan wat wij ervan willen maken. Deze opmerking was bedoeld als nuancering, beetje irritant dat jij dat niet doorhebt.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Affie_ 
> *Ten eerste zie ik het niet als een probleem maar mijn laatste zin slaat op alle problemen in het algemeen bv, de dood van een geliefde etc. 
> 
> Ten tweede geef ik inderdaad aan dat er een mogelijkheid bestaat om dmv bidden je een verlichting ondergaat. Dit geldt puur voor de HOMO'S die niet weten wat ze met deze gevoelens aanmoeten. Ze moeten zich niet schuil houden voor de buitenwereld met het feit dat ze deze gevoelens hebben. Het leven zal voor hen dan ook minder een hel zijn mochten ze te maken hebben met intolerante en middeleeuwse gedachtengangen. 
> 
> Het gaat er niet om dat ze deze gevoelens kwijtraken noch onderdrukken. het gaat erom dat wij als mens zijnde ervoor open moeten staan voor deze mensen en ze niet in een verdom hoekje moeten plaatsen. 
> 
> Heel veel godsdienstige Homo's die keren de rug toe naar het geloof terwijl dit niet nodig is.*


Oke dan heb ik je verkeerd begrepen. Sorry.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Soms krijg ik het idee dat je niet echt goed leest voor je reageert. Ik reageerde hier op een opm. van Rightious, die schreef: "als God hermafrodieten kan scheppen, kan Hij ook mensen scheppen die van buiten een penis hebben maar zich van binnen anders voelen." Iemand die zich van binnen anders voelt dan wat zijn g-deel aangeeft, is bij mijn weten een transsexueel, iemand die voelt dat hij niet in het juiste lichaam zit. Wat hier verward wordt met homosexualiteit, iemand die een voorkeur heeft voor iemand van hetzelfde geslacht. Dit zijn echt twee verschillende dingen. Vandaar mijn opmerking, de werkelijkheid is complexer dan wat wij ervan willen maken. Deze opmerking was bedoeld als nuancering, beetje irritant dat jij dat niet doorhebt.*


Ach ja je kunt niet alles doorhebben. Ik ben niet onfeilbaar, anders had ik veeeeeeeel meer volgelingen.
Dat jij je irriteerd zegt ook wat over jou. 
Verder heb je een duidelijke uitleg gegeven over hermafrodiet zijn o transsexueel. Dus toch niet zo complex. Had ik toch wel een beetje gelijk.

----------


## al-muslimeen

salaam

Het verhaal van de profeet Lot (vrede zij met hem) wordt in verscheidene soera's vermeld. En (gedenkt) Loeth, toen hij tot zijn volk zei:"Begaan jullie gruweldaden, hoewel jullie het inzien? Waarom benaderen jullie uit begeerte mannen in plaats van vrouwen? Jullie zijn beslist een onwetend volk Maar het antwoord van zijn volk was slechts dat zij zeiden: "Verdrijft de familie van Loeth uit jullie stad: voorwaar, zij zijn mensen die zich reinigen Toen redden Wij hem en zijn familie, behalve zijn vrouw: Wij bepaalden dat zij tot de achterblijvers behoorde En Wij deden op hen een (vulkanische) regen neerdalen: en slecht was de regen voor de gewaarschuwde". (Soerat An-naml aya 54-58). 

Uit deze verhalen leren wij dat Allah de verhevene Lot en de rechtschapen personen van zijn familie redde en op de rest een bui (van straf) liet neerdalen. Zij werden dus uiteindelijk vernietigd. Dit wordt in de Qor'aan vermeld, niet alleen ter informatie maar voornamelijk als een waarschuwing voor iedereen die tot zulke handelingen durft over te gaan. Moslims geloven en weten dat iedere menselijke handeling naar gevolgen leidt. 

Goede daden naar goede resultaten en slechte daden leiden naar slechte gevolgen, na een bepaalde handeling, zijn misschien voor vele jaren onbekend. De gevolgen van sommige handelingen/daden zullen alleen bekend worden na de dood wanneer iemand een nieuw, eeuwigdurend leven tegemoet gaat. Om dit punt te begrijpen moet men het feit in beschouwing nemen dat mensen vaak een dodelijke ziekte oplopen waarvan pas vele jaren later een diagnose over gesteld kan worden. Een algemene fout die mensen is dat zij als niet enige negatieve gevolgen van hun handelingen zien, zij deze handelingen als onschuldig beschouwen. De ervaring van de mens heeft ons geleerd dat een bron van superieure kennis van geweldig voordeel kan zijn voor mensen. In het verleden, gaven doktoren bijvoorbeeld onbewust bloed besmet met het Aids-virus aan duizenden patinten. 

Als een bron van superieure kennis ons van te voren had gewaarschuwd en we aandacht aan die waarschuwing hadden gegeven, hadden we vele mensen kunnen redden van dit dodelijk virus. Allah de Verhevene, de Bron van alle Kennis, waarschuwt ons voor Zijn straf als mensen zich inlaten met homoseksuele handelingen. Laten we er aandacht aan schenken en de makkelijke weg leren. Sommigen zullen zeggen dat een persoon geboren wordt met homoseksuele neigingen. Wij zeggen dat iedereen een vrije wil heeft. Allah de Verhevene laat ons twee wegen zien en heeft ons de kennis gegeven waarnaar deze twee wegen leiden. Een is het pad waartoe de shaytan ons roept. We moeten die mijden. En het andere is het pad dat leidt naar het Paradijs. We moeten daaraan zoveel mogelijk weerstand bieden, zoveel als binnen ons vermogen ligt. Als men de neiging heeft iets te doen dat Allah de verhevene verboden heeft, dan moet hij of zij Zijn toevlucht zoeken, als bescherming tegen het slechte en hij moet hulp zoeken bij een praktiserend moslim die hem/haar bij zijn moeilijkheid helpt. Een algemene list van de shaytan is mensen ervan te overtuigen dat zij zonden niet kunnen vermijden. Dan zullen zij het zelfs niet proberen. Maar Allah de Verhevene heeft beloofd dat de shaytan geen blijvende macht/kracht kan hebben over degenen die oprecht Allah de Verhevene zoeken. 

"Voorzeker, jij zal geen gezag over Mijn dienaren hebben, behalve diegenen die jou volgen van de ghawin (moeshriekien en de afgedwaalden, criminelen, zondaren enz.). (Soerat al H'idjr 42). 

Tot slot, Allah de Verhevene heet ons lichamen toevertrouwd. Men moet zijn of haar lichaam niet gebruiken op een manier die in tegenstelling is met hoe Zijn schepper het heeft bepaald. Om meer te lezen over homoseksualiteit raadpleeg vraag: (031) Influisteringen van de shaytan en homoseksualiteit? 

En Allah weet het beste. 


het is gewoon super super SMERIG!!!
soebhana'allah!!!
nogmaals het is SUPER SMERIG!!!!!

salaam

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> *salaam
> 
> Het verhaal van de profeet Lot (vrede zij met hem) wordt in verscheidene soera's vermeld. En (gedenkt) Loeth, toen hij tot zijn volk zei:"Begaan jullie gruweldaden, hoewel jullie het inzien? Waarom benaderen jullie uit begeerte mannen in plaats van vrouwen? Jullie zijn beslist een onwetend volk Maar het antwoord van zijn volk was slechts dat zij zeiden: "Verdrijft de familie van Loeth uit jullie stad: voorwaar, zij zijn mensen die zich reinigen Toen redden Wij hem en zijn familie, behalve zijn vrouw: Wij bepaalden dat zij tot de achterblijvers behoorde En Wij deden op hen een (vulkanische) regen neerdalen: en slecht was de regen voor de gewaarschuwde". (Soerat An-naml aya 54-58). 
> 
> Uit deze verhalen leren wij dat Allah de verhevene Lot en de rechtschapen personen van zijn familie redde en op de rest een bui (van straf) liet neerdalen. Zij werden dus uiteindelijk vernietigd. Dit wordt in de Qor'aan vermeld, niet alleen ter informatie maar voornamelijk als een waarschuwing voor iedereen die tot zulke handelingen durft over te gaan. Moslims geloven en weten dat iedere menselijke handeling naar gevolgen leidt. 
> 
> Goede daden naar goede resultaten en slechte daden leiden naar slechte gevolgen, na een bepaalde handeling, zijn misschien voor vele jaren onbekend. De gevolgen van sommige handelingen/daden zullen alleen bekend worden na de dood wanneer iemand een nieuw, eeuwigdurend leven tegemoet gaat. Om dit punt te begrijpen moet men het feit in beschouwing nemen dat mensen vaak een dodelijke ziekte oplopen waarvan pas vele jaren later een diagnose over gesteld kan worden. Een algemene fout die mensen is dat zij als niet enige negatieve gevolgen van hun handelingen zien, zij deze handelingen als onschuldig beschouwen. De ervaring van de mens heeft ons geleerd dat een bron van superieure kennis van geweldig voordeel kan zijn voor mensen. In het verleden, gaven doktoren bijvoorbeeld onbewust bloed besmet met het Aids-virus aan duizenden patinten. 
> 
> ...


Dat laatste is jou mening. En ik moet er eerlijk bij vermelden dat ik die deel. Ik word ook onpasselijk als ik aan sexuele handelingen tussen 2 mannen denk. Maar aan de andere kant kan het tussen twee vrouwen weer wel goed aanzien. Kortom ik beken: Ik ben een hypocriet. (JIj ook?)

Het verhaal van Lot komt uit de Bijbel. Het staat beschreven in het oude testament 10.500 jaar voordat Mohammed geboren werd! 
Wat mij opvalt is dat de Koran alle militairistische passages grif heeft overgenomen. Dat wordt er maar ingehamerd: Neem Christenen en ongelovigen niet als vriend. Houw hun nek eraf. Joden worden letterlijk apen genoemd.
Osama Bin Laden haalt er letterlijk zijn gelijk uit en er is geen speld tussen te krijgen.
Ook tegen homosexuelen wordt het gebruikt. Door jou in dit geval.
De Koran leidt tot tweedeling onder de mensen. Islam en verder alles brandstof voor het vuur. Intolerantie viert hoogtij.
Waar Jezus nog het goede voorbeeld gaf door met, destijds als verderfelijke geziene groepen als, hoeren en tollenaars om te gaan. Daar gaat plotselingen 600 jaar later alles het vuur in.
Jou geloof is gebaseerd op onderwerping (islam) en angst. Ik kan wel merken dat het diep geworteld zit bij je. 

Andere zaken uit de bijbel zoals: Zij die zonder zijt werpe de eerste steen of gij zult niet oordelen, etc. zijn eruit gelaten.

Ik zou er maar rekening mee houden dat de Koran niet geschreven is door Mohammed maar dat de MENSEN na hem opdracht hebben gegeven tot verzamelen en op schrift stellen van de openbaringen aan Mohammed. 
De grote contradictie is dat jij er van uitgaat dat deze MENSEN (als jij en ik) foutloos geweest moeten zijn om deze foutloze Koran samen te stellen. 
Daarnaast kan je ook je vraagtekens zetten of het allemaal wel compleet is. Is er niets vergeten of verloren gegaan als Mensen zoveel verhalen uit overleveringen op schrift hebben moeten stellen?

Ik wil jou Koran niet onderuit halen, maar het lijkt er verdacht veel op dat deze MENSEN er een politieke militairistische Bijbel van hebben gemaakt. 
Niet voor niets werden deze MENSEN het al direct oneens over de te volgen koers.

Ik twijfel niet aan Allah/God of de profeten maar wel aan de MENS.

----------


## hayat3005

> _Geplaatst door Gijs_ 
> *Ik vind homosexualiteit onnatuurlijk en smerig. Dat vind de natuur ook, want die straft het met aids.*


Zo'n domme reactie... voor zover ik weet is aids niet ontstaan uit homosexueel contact... maar ok als jij daar bewijzen voor hebt,
ten tweede ook hetereos lopen met aids, worden die dan ook zogenaamd gestrafd????????
ik wordt echt moe van die bekrompen mensen die er tussen zitten...
homo is slecht homo is dat homo is zus..
laat iedereen toch lekker doen wat hij wilt !!!!!! en hou zulke lompe berichtjes voor je.....

----------


## hayat3005

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Dat laatste is jou mening. En ik moet er eerlijk bij vermelden dat ik die deel. Ik word ook onpasselijk als ik aan sexuele handelingen tussen 2 mannen denk. Maar aan de andere kant kan het tussen twee vrouwen weer wel goed aanzien. Kortom ik beken: Ik ben een hypocriet. (JIj ook?)
> 
> Het verhaal van Lot komt uit de Bijbel. Het staat beschreven in het oude testament 10.500 jaar voordat Mohammed geboren werd! 
> Wat mij opvalt is dat de Koran alle militairistische passages grif heeft overgenomen. Dat wordt er maar ingehamerd: Neem Christenen en ongelovigen niet als vriend. Houw hun nek eraf. Joden worden letterlijk apen genoemd.
> Osama Bin Laden haalt er letterlijk zijn gelijk uit en er is geen speld tussen te krijgen.
> Ook tegen homosexuelen wordt het gebruikt. Door jou in dit geval.
> De Koran leidt tot tweedeling onder de mensen. Islam en verder alles brandstof voor het vuur. Intolerantie viert hoogtij.
> Waar Jezus nog het goede voorbeeld gaf door met, destijds als verderfelijke geziene groepen als, hoeren en tollenaars om te gaan. Daar gaat plotselingen 600 jaar later alles het vuur in.
> ...


Ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat ik het helemaal eens ben met superdick....
Waarschijnlijk wordt ik dan aangezien als een afvallige mosilm maar kom op zeg... Het is tog overduidelijk dat het geloof op zich al een kwestie van politiek is. In sommige landen is dit nog steeds zo strikt, zoals in iran waar ze homo's ophangen GRR... En daarnaast wat superdick al zegt, in hoeverre valt de mens te vertrouwen die de koran en de bijbel hebben samengesteld???

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Verder heb je een duidelijke uitleg gegeven over hermafrodiet zijn o transsexueel. Dus toch niet zo complex. Had ik toch wel een beetje gelijk.*


 NEE, dat zeg ik dus niet!! Zet aub je bril op

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> 
> *het is gewoon super super SMERIG!!!
> soebhana'allah!!!
> nogmaals het is SUPER SMERIG!!!!!*



Gossie zeg.  :wijs:

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *NEE, dat zeg ik dus niet!! Zet aub je bril op*


Ik ben niet brildragend. En je hebt niets gezegd maar geschreven.
Staat nogal stom om iemand te adviseren zijn bril op te zetten om hem te laten horen wat je zegt.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door hayat3005_ 
> *Ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat ik het helemaal eens ben met superdick....
> Waarschijnlijk wordt ik dan aangezien als een afvallige mosilm maar kom op zeg... Het is tog overduidelijk dat het geloof op zich al een kwestie van politiek is. In sommige landen is dit nog steeds zo strikt, zoals in iran waar ze homo's ophangen GRR... En daarnaast wat superdick al zegt, in hoeverre valt de mens te vertrouwen die de koran en de bijbel hebben samengesteld???*


Bedankt Hayat,

En het is niet belangrijk DAT je gezien wordt als afvallige Moslim. Het is alleen belangrijk door WIE je zo gezien wordt. (als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel).
Het is niet aan de mens te oordelen, zoals ik al eerder schreef: Zij die zonder zonde zijt werpe de eerste steen!

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik word ook onpasselijk als ik aan sexuele handelingen tussen 2 mannen denk.*



Aan zulke dingen moet je ook helemaal niet denken  :student:  

Denk maar aan de liefde tussen twee mannen!

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik ben niet brildragend. En je hebt niets gezegd maar geschreven.
> Staat nogal stom om iemand te adviseren zijn bril op te zetten om hem te laten horen wat je zegt.*


 Bijdehand joh. Ik SCHRIJF dat omdat jij iedere keer reageert op wat ik SCHRIJF zonder dat je blijkbaar doorhebt waar ik het over heb.
En dat staat ook behoorlijk stom.

----------


## al-muslimeen

salaam

en jah David het is SUPER SUPER SMERIGGGG!!!!!
BAHHHH!!!!

SMERIGGG!!!!!

liefde tussen 2 mannen?????
HUMMMMM..... 
(moet kotsen!)

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Bijdehand joh. Ik SCHRIJF dat omdat jij iedere keer reageert op wat ik SCHRIJF zonder dat je blijkbaar doorhebt waar ik het over heb.
> En dat staat ook behoorlijk stom.*


Ik heb intussen geacepteerd dat jij mij niet kan volgen. En dat je geen gevoel voor humor hebt. Ik reageer dan ook niet meer op je. 
Jij hebtr toch de waarheid in pacht en bent hier alleen om jou, vooraf ingenomen standpunten met allerlei gedraai te verdedigen.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Aan zulke dingen moet je ook helemaal niet denken  
> 
> Denk maar aan de liefde tussen twee mannen!*


Haha je hebt gelijk David. Ik heb ook geschreven dat ik daarin een hypocriet ben.
Maar met de homosexuele mens (m+v) heb ik geen enkele moeite hoor.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> *salaam
> 
> en jah David het is SUPER SUPER SMERIGGGG!!!!!
> BAHHHH!!!!
> 
> SMERIGGG!!!!!
> 
> liefde tussen 2 mannen?????
> ...



Ga jij nou maar fijn een uurtje hinkelen. Knap je van op. Druif.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Aan zulke dingen moet je ook helemaal niet denken  
> 
> Denk maar aan de liefde tussen twee mannen!*



kan de gemiddelde homosexueel ook liefde voor een vrouw voelen?

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ik heb intussen geacepteerd dat jij mij niet kan volgen. En dat je geen gevoel voor humor hebt. Ik reageer dan ook niet meer op je. 
> Jij hebtr toch de waarheid in pacht en bent hier alleen om jou, vooraf ingenomen standpunten met allerlei gedraai te verdedigen.*


 Joh doe niet zo zielig man. Als ik hier iets schrijf en jij vat dat anders op dan ik het bedoeld heb, lijkt het mij logisch dat ik dat wil rechtzetten en wil aangeven wat ik wl bedoelde. Daar hoef je niet zo bezeerd op te reageren.

----------


## Rightious

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Dat gezwets over penissen aan de buiten en binnenkant. Waar slaat dat op? Wat heeft dat er in godesnaam mee te maken? Wat hebben hermafrodieten nou met homo's te maken?*


Omdat het onnatuurlijk is, ook al doen sommige dieren dit ook ( de natuur is simpel weg verstoort ) wil nog niet zeggen dat het normaal is.

Het is wel degelijk buiten het normale, een andere gang van zaken dan het normale, dus niet direct abnormaal, maar wel degelijk anders dan het normale.

Maar het gebeurd steeds meer en vaker omdat we inmiddels denken dat het normaal is.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Joh doe niet zo zielig man. Als ik hier iets schrijf en jij vat dat anders op dan ik het bedoeld heb, lijkt het mij logisch dat ik dat wil rechtzetten en wil aangeven wat ik wl bedoelde. Daar hoef je niet zo bezeerd op te reageren.*


Probeer dat dan eens te doen op een normale manier! En hou je opmerkingen over bril opzetten en andere shit maar voor je. Daar zit ik niet op te wachten.
Communicatie is iets tussen 2 mensen, communicatiestoring ook. Maar het ligt nooit aan jou.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *GosGeplaatst door al-muslimeen 
> 
> het is gewoon super super SMERIG!!!
> soebhana'allah!!!
> nogmaals het is SUPER SMERIG!!!!!sie zeg. *


Het mag in jouw ogen dan smerig zijn,maar het is wel lekker als je het goed doet.

----------


## al-muslimeen

:schrik:  
salaam

hoe weet jij dat eigelijk ben je een homo?? is mah een vraag

salaam

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> * 
> salaam
> 
> hoe weet jij dat eigelijk ben je een homo?? is mah een vraag
> 
> salaam*



Ja ik ben 100% gay

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *kan de gemiddelde homosexueel ook liefde voor een vrouw voelen?*



Er is zoveel liefde in de wereld. Liefde tussen ouders en kinderen. Liefde voor vrienden. Liefde voor je partner. Naastenliefde. Ga zo maar door.

Ik kan alleen voor mezelf spreken. Ik hou zielsveel van m'n man, wil oud worden met 'm. Ik hou van m'n ouders, van m'n broer en zus, van hun kinderen. Ik hou van m'n vrienden.

Beantwoord dit je vraag?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Rightious_ 
> *Omdat het onnatuurlijk is, ook al doen sommige dieren dit ook ( de natuur is simpel weg verstoort ) wil nog niet zeggen dat het normaal is.
> 
> Het is wel degelijk buiten het normale, een andere gang van zaken dan het normale, dus niet direct abnormaal, maar wel degelijk anders dan het normale.
> 
> Maar het gebeurd steeds meer en vaker omdat we inmiddels denken dat het normaal is.*



Dan nog haal je de dingen zwaar door elkaar. Hermafrodieten zijn niet onnatuurlijk, ze komen alleen (gelukkig) weinig voor .het zijn mensen die geboren zijn met de uiterlijke kenmerken van beide geslachten en een zwaar verstoorde hormoonhuishouding. Geen leuk leven, ze zijn vaak zwak, vaak ziek en veel in het ziekenhuis. De meesten worden ook niet oud. Het heeft geen moer met homosexualiteit te maken.

Homosexualiteit komt niet vaker voor dan vroeger. Het lijkt misschien zo, omdat steeds meer homo's het vertikken om verstopt te leven. Zich niet meer laten koeieneren door religieuze kwezels die blijkbaar alleen gelukkig kunnen zijn als ze anderen hun wil opleggen.

----------


## al-muslimeen

:schrik:  

en je bent er trots op??

dus jij en david zijn homo's

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> * 
> 
> en je bent er trots op??
> 
> dus jij en david zijn homo's*



Ik wel ja. Of ik er trots op ben? Ik ben alleen trots op dingen die ik gepresteerd heb, en homo-zijn is geen prestatie, dat is gewoon zo. Of ik me er voor schaam? Niet in het minst.

Beantwoord dit je vraag?

----------


## al-muslimeen

salaam

hahah eigelijk vroeg ik het jou niet eens mah ook goed

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door al-muslimeen_ 
> *salaam
> 
> hahah eigelijk vroeg ik het jou niet eens mah ook goed*



Gelukkig maar. Met jou ook alles naar wens?

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door David_ Aan zulke dingen moet je ook helemaal niet denken 
> 
> Denk maar aan de liefde tussen twee mannen!





> _Geplaatst door Contradictio_ 
> 
> kan de gemiddelde homosexueel ook liefde voor een vrouw voelen?






> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Er is zoveel liefde in de wereld. Liefde tussen ouders en kinderen. Liefde voor vrienden. Liefde voor je partner. Naastenliefde. Ga zo maar door.
> 
> Ik kan alleen voor mezelf spreken. Ik hou zielsveel van m'n man, wil oud worden met 'm. Ik hou van m'n ouders, van m'n broer en zus, van hun kinderen. Ik hou van m'n vrienden.
> 
> Beantwoord dit je vraag?*


ja dit beantwoord mijn deelvraag want:

Liefde en Sex zijn dus niet onlosmakkelijk met elkaar verbonden? maw je kan dus iemand lief hebben zonder dat je daar gelijk sex mee hoeft te hebben...?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *ja dit beantwoord mijn deelvraag want:
> 
> Liefde en Sex zijn dus niet onlosmakkelijk met elkaar verbonden? maw je kan dus iemand lief hebben zonder dat je daar gelijk sex mee hoeft te hebben...?*


Wauwwwwwwww wat een ontdekking!!!

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Wauwwwwwwww wat een ontdekking!!!*


 :watte?:  t' is geen ontdekking... 
het was meer een spiegel die ik probeerde voor te houden aan David....

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Dan nog haal je de dingen zwaar door elkaar. Hermafrodieten zijn niet onnatuurlijk, ze komen alleen (gelukkig) weinig voor .het zijn mensen die geboren zijn met de uiterlijke kenmerken van beide geslachten en een zwaar verstoorde hormoonhuishouding. Geen leuk leven, ze zijn vaak zwak, vaak ziek en veel in het ziekenhuis. De meesten worden ook niet oud. Het heeft geen moer met homosexualiteit te maken.
> 
> Homosexualiteit komt niet vaker voor dan vroeger. Het lijkt misschien zo, omdat steeds meer homo's het vertikken om verstopt te leven. Zich niet meer laten koeieneren door religieuze kwezels die blijkbaar alleen gelukkig kunnen zijn als ze anderen hun wil opleggen.*


 Dat zijn echt niet alleen religieuze kwezels hoor. Ook lui die zo ongelovig zijn als wat, die zeer lomp doen hierover. En ook zijn er gelovigen die er niet moeilijk over doen. Persoonlijk vind ik, wat jij in je slaapkamer doet en met wie, is heleml niet mijn zaak en ook niet mijn plaats om daar een of ander oordeel over te gaan vellen. Wel heb ik soms zoiets van, aub op straat een beetje decorum, geldt ook voor hetero's, ik hoef gewoon niet alles van iedereen te zien. Dat exhibitionisme van sommige mensen, daar erger ik me wel een btje aan, ik begrijp wel dat het fijn is om je vrij te voelen en te laten zien wie je bent, maar graag een beetje binnen de perken van het algemene fatsoen.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *ja dit beantwoord mijn deelvraag want:
> 
> Liefde en Sex zijn dus niet onlosmakkelijk met elkaar verbonden? maw je kan dus iemand lief hebben zonder dat je daar gelijk sex mee hoeft te hebben...?*



Goshie! Dat je daar al achter bent! 

Hou je van je ouders?
Hou je van je broertjes en zusjes?
Van je familie?
Van goede vrienden?

Heb je daar sex mee? Waarschijnlijk niet nee.

 :moe: 


Oh, en lieverd: ik heb jou spiegel echt niet nodig hoor. Ik weet zeker dat ik op alle punten verder in het leven ben dan jij. dus bespaar je de moeite en concentreer je op je eigen ontwikkeling. Ben je nog jaren zoet mee als ik je bijdragen zo eens lees.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Goshie! Dat je daar al achter bent! 
> 
> Hou je van je ouders?
> Hou je van je broertjes en zusjes?
> Van je familie?
> Van goede vrienden?
> 
> Heb je daar sex mee? Waarschijnlijk niet nee.
> ...



nee idd, daar heb je GEEN sex mee zoals je zelf al concludeert... En ALS je die neiging al ZOU HEBBEN dan weet je dat het pervers is en dat je het moet onderdrukken..

kijk nu nog eens in die spiegel....

P.S. het gegeven dat je ZEKER weet dat je op ALLE punten verder bent in het leven i.v.t. mij zegt meer over jouw ontwikkeling dan over de mijne.. Bovendien, heb jij een objectief referentie punt om daar te kunnen oordelen? of neem je stiekum je eigen maatstaven die je vervolgens als norm (opdringt?) aan de rest van de mensheid?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *nee idd, daar heb je GEEN sex mee zoals je zelf al concludeert... En ALS je die neiging al ZOU HEBBEN dan weet je dat het pervers is en dat je het moet onderdrukken..
> 
> kijk nu nog eens in die spiegel....
> 
> P.S. het gegeven dat je ZEKER weet dat je op ALLE punten verder bent in het leven i.v.t. mij zegt meer over jouw ontwikkeling dan over de mijne.. Bovendien, heb jij een objectief referentie punt om daar te kunnen oordelen? of neem je stiekum je eigen maatstaven die je vervolgens als norm (opdringt?) aan de rest van de mensheid?*



Weet je, mensen zoals jij probeer ik m'n dagelijks leven zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. Ik lijk wel gek dat ik op internet dan wel met je ga discusseren. Verspilling van tijd. Bij deze hou ik het dan ook voor gezien. Het beste verder.

----------


## Nr5

[  ]
(And if they repent and do righteous good deeds), by refraining from that evil act, and thereafter their actions become righteous,


=======

Ik snap niet wat u tegenstrijdig vind aan deze vers in combinatie met het voorgaande. Allah zegt duidelijk, dat wanneer zij berouw tonen, dus dat houdt in dat zij STOPPEN met homosexueel gedrag, zowel in denken en doen, en wanneer zij bij Allah de eed afleggen om niet terug te keren naar deze daad, en wanneer zij spijt hebben van hetgeen zij hebben gedaan, dat Allah het hen zal vergeven indien zij oprecht terugkeren naar het pad van Allah. En Allah ziet wat er verschuilt is in de harten van de mensen en kent hun intentie. Alleen dan pas vindt die vergiffenis plaats, immers de poorten van vergiffenis staan open bij Allah.

Er staat niet dat je door kunt gaan met je praktijken en dat je dan met rust gelaten kunt worden. En hetzelfde geldt voor de andere zonden dus ook je moordenaar. Allah zegt immers in een oproe aan de gelovigen: laa Taqnato mirrahmatillahi inna Allaha yaghfiro dhonoba djamee'a.

Wa essalamu Aleikum

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Nr5_ 
> *[  ]
> (And if they repent and do righteous good deeds), by refraining from that evil act, and thereafter their actions become righteous,
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> Ik snap niet wat u tegenstrijdig vind aan deze vers in combinatie met het voorgaande. Allah zegt duidelijk, dat wanneer zij berouw tonen, dus dat houdt in dat zij STOPPEN met homosexueel gedrag, zowel in denken en doen, en wanneer zij bij Allah de eed afleggen om niet terug te keren naar deze daad, en wanneer zij spijt hebben van hetgeen zij hebben gedaan, dat Allah het hen zal vergeven indien zij oprecht terugkeren naar het pad van Allah. En Allah ziet wat er verschuilt is in de harten van de mensen en kent hun intentie. Alleen dan pas vindt die vergiffenis plaats, immers de poorten van vergiffenis staan open bij Allah.
> 
> ...


Ja hoor, stoppen met homosexueel gedrag.
Het wordt weer net zo gebracht of het een keuze is. Ga een boek lezen!

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ja hoor, stoppen met homosexueel gedrag.
> Het wordt weer net zo gebracht of het een keuze is. Ga een boek lezen!*


een mens heeft ALTIJD een keuze...

Iedereen wordt heeft zwakte punten verkeerde neginegen etc... de keuzes zijn:

roddel ik wel of niet
lieg ik wel of niet
bedrieg ik wel of niet
steel ik wel of niet
sla ik de ander wel of niet
pleeg ik overspel of niet
geef ik me over aan de zonde van het volk van Lot of niet
dood ik wel of niet
volg ik de bevelen van een concentratiekamp arts wel of niet op


de CONSEKWENTIES van de keuzes daarentegen kunnen varieren met als ultieme consekwentie de dood.... alleen bij deze laatste ultieme consekwentie kan een keuze anders dan die God je beveelt gerechtvaardigd zijn..

dit verhaal geldt uiteraard voor iemand die gelooft in de Schepper... Iemand die de Schepper ontkent...tja. dan zijn die daden niet ceht meer relevant... of wel? (Allaho a'lam)



47:1 Those who reject Allah and hinder (men) from the Path of Allah,- their deeds will Allah render astray (from their mark). 



47:9 That is because they hate the Revelation of Allah. so He has made their deeds fruitless.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *een mens heeft ALTIJD een keuze...
> 
> Iedereen wordt heeft zwakte punten verkeerde neginegen etc... de keuzes zijn:
> 
> roddel ik wel of niet
> lieg ik wel of niet
> bedrieg ik wel of niet
> steel ik wel of niet
> ...



Inderdaad ga eens een boek lezen.Homosexualiteit is GEEN keuze.Ik begrijp niet dat de meeste moslims hiet zich zo in vast bijten.Jullie maken het je moslimbroeders en zusters die deze gevoelens hebben heel moelijk,daar zijn veel voorbeelden van te noemen.Helaas.Je kan je kop wel in het zand steken,maar je eigen broer kan wel eens gay zijn,maar dan toch maar getrouwd zijn. Omdat dit MOET.Het is belachelijk.Wordt er heel verdrietig van,en ik denk dat dit helaas nog heel lang zal duren voordat de moslim gemeenschap een beetje gaat nadenken.

----------


## Nr5

Het blijft toch de keuze die je maakt, en de consequenties van de keuze die je maakt. Het is een ingeving van je lichaam c.q geest die in een bepaalde richting wijst. Het blijft uiteindelijk altijd je eigen keuze om daar gehoor aan te geven of niet. Het is niet dat je niet kunt leven zonder.

Het is zelfs zo dat de mens wel vaker van zijn lichaam/geest ingevingen krijgt die ongepast zijn. En gelukkig is het zo dat men dan ook vaak die ingeving negeert omdat de gevolgen erger zijn dan de drang of verleiding van de daad zelf. Wetende dat deze ingeving berust op onwetendheid. 

Anders zou je stelen wanneer je iets mooi vond maar je kon het niet betalen, en je zou gaan schelden wanneer je geduld tekort schoot, en je zou gaan slaan en moorden daar waar je je woede niet kon beheersen, en je zou de mensen minachten omdat zij meer hadden als jij of beter waren in iets, en zo zijn er nog meer ingevingen en/of behoeften van het lichaam en geest die verkeerd zijn maar je krijgt ze wel. En als je weet wat de gevolgen zijn, dan laat je het rusten.

Dus ga me niet vertellen dat je niet kunt kiezen, want dat kun je altijd.
De vraag is, ga je toegeven dat je bewust de orders van ALLAH gaat negeren en je je onderwerpt dan deze foute ingevingen van je lichaam, en dus deze keuze maakt. Of kies je er bewust voor om de orders van ALLAh te gehoorzamen, en dus een andere keuze maakt.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Inderdaad ga eens een boek lezen.Homosexualiteit is GEEN keuze.Ik begrijp niet dat de meeste moslims hiet zich zo in vast bijten.Jullie maken het je moslimbroeders en zusters die deze gevoelens hebben heel moelijk,daar zijn veel voorbeelden van te noemen.Helaas.Je kan je kop wel in het zand steken,maar je eigen broer kan wel eens gay zijn,maar dan toch maar getrouwd zijn . Omdat dit MOET.Het is belachelijk.Wordt er heel verdrietig van,en ik denk dat dit helaas nog heel lang zal duren voordat de moslim gemeenschap een beetje gaat nadenken.*



.... een keuze dus (of het nu een moeilijke is of niet), I rest my case!

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *\
> 
> tja david.....met homo,s denkt men aan vieze sex...en met heterostellen denkt men aan pure liefde...*


Vieze sex zoals jij homosex noemt kan ook HEERLIJKE sex zijn en ook met liefde.daar weet ik alles van,maar ook 10% van je broeders en misschien nog wel meer.Want de mannen liefde vind wel degelijk plaats in de moslimgemeenschap,maar dat heeft niets met homo zijn te maken.Meestal zijn het getrouwde hetero"s die een verzetje willen. Niets mis mee toch?

Ik kan je verzekeren meestal zijn ze erg goed hoor.Er zijn wel grenzen,ze zijn alleen met actieve sex bezig.Het blijven toch ECHTE kerels.

----------


## Nr5

Sorry voor jou dat ik niet zal toegeven aan deze uitlokking tot hevige discussie over iets wat geen dicussie waard is. Zoals ik al vaker heb gezegd, ga eerst goed uitpluizen wat die overleveringen betekenen. Ga arabische kennis opdoen, ga geschiedenis boeken lezen, over wat er toen standaard was zoals slaven wat je nu niet meer hebt als het goed is, en lees eens de sierah van de profeet dan zul je erachter komen dat met bijvoorbeeld de erfgenaam wordt bedoeld dat hij de kennis die hij vzm van Allah heeft gekregen overdraagt aan de jongere generatie en zo heel veel meer. Totdat de dag aanbreekt dat je een waardig discussiepartner zult zijn zal ik mij afzijdig houden en je negeren samen met je discussies. 

*Want zoals je de data die je bijeen gesprokkeld hebt nu uiteenzet is het alsof je wiskunde formules, op een recept van het riagg zet en vervolgens een project ontwikkelaar vraagt om daarmee een nieuw zorgstelsel te bedenken dat voldoet aan de zorgvraag van leaseauto's binnen een democratie.* *Pure nonsens dus!!! *  Dit om je even een beeld te geven van jouw informatie zoals dat te zien is in de reactie die je geeft.

Einde bericht.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *een mens heeft ALTIJD een keuze...
> 
> Iedereen wordt heeft zwakte punten verkeerde neginegen etc... de keuzes zijn:
> 
> roddel ik wel of niet
> lieg ik wel of niet
> bedrieg ik wel of niet
> steel ik wel of niet
> ...


Je mag geloven wat je wilt en homosexualiteit verkeerd vinden. Dat is jouw recht. 
Echter over het Homosexueel ZIJN zijn we in Nederland wel uitgediscusieerd. Ik wil deze achterlijke duscussie ook niet gaan voeren. Je BENT homosexueel net als je heterosexueel BENT.
Moet je volgens het geloof deze gevoelens onderdrukken, zie dat dan als een beproeving om je geaardheid niet in de praktijk te brengen. (Lijkt mij overigens een verschrikkelijke lijdensweg).
Volgens mij is dat een redelijk gevraagd standpunt.
Want het is niet aan jou om te oordelen en al helemaal niet om te straffen.
Of..........ben jij zonder zonden?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Nr5_ 
> *Sorry voor jou dat ik niet zal toegeven aan deze uitlokking tot hevige discussie over iets wat geen dicussie waard is. Zoals ik al vaker heb gezegd, ga eerst goed uitpluizen wat die overleveringen betekenen. Ga arabische kennis opdoen, ga geschiedenis boeken lezen, over wat er toen standaard was zoals slaven wat je nu niet meer hebt als het goed is, en lees eens de sierah van de profeet dan zul je erachter komen dat met bijvoorbeeld de erfgenaam wordt bedoeld dat hij de kennis die hij vzm van Allah heeft gekregen overdraagt aan de jongere generatie en zo heel veel meer. Totdat de dag aanbreekt dat je een waardig discussiepartner zult zijn zal ik mij afzijdig houden en je negeren samen met je discussies. 
> 
> Want zoals je de data die je bijeen gesprokkeld hebt nu uiteenzet is het alsof je wiskunde formules, op een recept van het riagg zet en vervolgens een project ontwikkelaar vraagt om daarmee een nieuw zorgstelsel te bedenken dat voldoet aan de zorgvraag van leaseauto's binnen een democratie. Pure nonsens dus!!!   Dit om je even een beeld te geven van jouw informatie zoals dat te zien is in de reactie die je geeft.
> 
> Einde bericht.*



De waarheid kan hard zijn.

Groetjes.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Je mag geloven wat je wilt en homosexualiteit verkeerd vinden. Dat is jouw recht. 
> Echter over het Homosexueel ZIJN zijn we in Nederland wel uitgediscusieerd. Ik wil deze achterlijke duscussie ook niet gaan voeren. Je BENT homosexueel net als je heterosexueel BENT.
> Moet je volgens het geloof deze gevoelens onderdrukken, zie dat dan als een beproeving om je geaardheid niet in de praktijk te brengen. (Lijkt mij overigens een verschrikkelijke lijdensweg).
> Volgens mij is dat een redelijk gevraagd standpunt.
> Want het is niet aan jou om te oordelen en al helemaal niet om te straffen.
> Of..........ben jij zonder zonden?*



als ik de eerste 2 dingen mag dan mag ik er ook over discussieren over het homo "zijn". Dat "men" er in Nederland al over uit gediscussieerd is valt nog maar te bezien en boven dien wie is "men"? de wetenschappers? de overheid? de homo's ? de christelijke partijen? de moslims?....
Ik heb reeds eerder op dit forum de wetenscahppelijke bevindingen en argumenten mbt het homo "zijn" onderwerp geplaatst (ga ik niet nog eens herhalen). Ga nog voor jezelf eens goed na op welke bewijzen en bevindingen de conclusie "homo zijn is niets aan te doen, is geen keuze, ze kunnen niet anders dan homo praktiserend te zijn" berust...
En dan nog... als we weten dat een aantal aandoeningen als schizofrenie, cleptomanie, alcoholisme etc genetisch bepaald zijn... dan heeft men opeens geen schuld??
Het is voor een pedofiel ook een beproeving om zijn pedofilie niet in praktijk te brengen en voor alcoholist een beproeving om niet te drinken. Het oordeel over welke beproeving "zwaarder" is is zooooo relatief en maatschappelijk bepaald...

Het is idd niet aan mij te oordelen, het oordeel over het volk van Lot en hun handeling is reeds gegeven (Koran). Ook het oordeel over de kafir (diegene die God) ontkent. Of ik vrij ben van zonden doet er niets toe of af en ook niet aan mijn kijk erop (en uiteraard is NIEMAND vrij van zonden, en zeker ik niet).
Het is niet aan mij een homo te straffen, wel om te waarschuwen en uit te leggen.... Wat een homo in prive doet zal mij eerlijk gezegd een worst wezen.. Dat ik het als een zonde zie is punt 1 en dat ik liever in een samenleving woon waar EENIEDER zijn sexuele voorkeuren voor zich houdt, zich en publiek zedig gedraagt en dat de homo zeker niet te koop hoeft te lopen met zijn zonde (net zomin als een overspelige hetero met zijn/haar overspel) is punt 2.


Mijn meningen waar ik nog steeds recht op heb ook al zou de "meerderheid" hebben geoordeeld dat homo praktiserend zijn "ok" is...

----------


## tygerwoman

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Homoseksualiteit   
> Voor moslims is homoseksualiteit een moeilijk onderwerp. 
> Het is immers veel makkelijker om een eenduidig standpunt 
> in te nemen dan om nuanceringen aan te brengen en de 
> homoseksuele medemens te aanvaarden zoals hij of zij is.
> Voor de individuele homo met een moslimachtergrond zorgt 
> de druk van de omgeving voor veel stress en innerlijke 
> conflicten. Enerzijds is de directe omgeving voor hem erg 
> ...


 ik weet wat je bedoelt en ik begrijp ook waar je heen wil......
Maar wat je moet begrijpen is, dat marokkanen die moslim zijn homosexualiteit nooit zullen axepteren, ze zien het als iets slecht iets wat fout is.....
Hoe vaak je hier ook over zult praten en het ze probeert uit te leggen, ze zullen je nooit begrijpen, laat ik
het zo stellen ze zouden het niet eens willen begrijpen....
Het homo zijn zien ze als een ziekte, als virus die hun gemeenschap geloof zullen besmetten, je kunt het ze ook niet kwalijk nemen, want volgens het geloof is homo zijn haram dat verafschuwen ze, dus zullen ze het ook nooit axepteren, er over praten is al taboe.....
Een enkeling die zelf homo is of lesbo die zullen het alleen begrijpen en degene die er voor open staan en het dus ook willen begrijpen......

----------


## tygerwoman

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Vieze sex zoals jij homosex noemt kan ook HEERLIJKE sex zijn en ook met liefde.daar weet ik alles van,maar ook 10% van je broeders en misschien nog wel meer.Want de mannen liefde vind wel degelijk plaats in de moslimgemeenschap,maar dat heeft niets met homo zijn te maken.Meestal zijn het getrouwde hetero"s die een verzetje willen. Niets mis mee toch?
> 
> Ik kan je verzekeren meestal zijn ze erg goed hoor.Er zijn wel grenzen,ze zijn alleen met actieve sex bezig.Het blijven toch ECHTE kerels.*


  :verward:  oh my god, waar ben ik hier beland, ben jij een moslim of wat.......
Ik heb zelf niks tegen homo,s, maar jij bent echt walgelijk....

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *als ik de eerste 2 dingen mag dan mag ik er ook over discussieren over het homo "zijn". Dat "men" er in Nederland al over uit gediscussieerd is valt nog maar te bezien en boven dien wie is "men"? de wetenschappers? de overheid? de homo's ? de christelijke partijen? de moslims?....
> Wetenschappers hebben, volgens mij nog geen wetenschappelijke verklaring gevonden voor de sexuele geaardheid van de mens. De overheid zorgt voor gelijke rechten ongeacht afkomst, religie of sexuele geaardheid en stelt eenieder die dat wel doet gelukkig strafbaar. De homo's is geen groep met vaste meningen en wetten, die verschillen per individu. Christenen en Moslims vinden het fout omdat het voorgeschreven is, daarmee kan je moeilijk een discussie voeren. Fout=fout. 
> Ik heb reeds eerder op dit forum de wetenscahppelijke bevindingen en argumenten mbt het homo "zijn" onderwerp geplaatst (ga ik niet nog eens herhalen). Ga nog voor jezelf eens goed na op welke bewijzen en bevindingen de conclusie "homo zijn is niets aan te doen, is geen keuze, ze kunnen niet anders dan homo praktiserend te zijn" berust...
> En dan nog... als we weten dat een aantal aandoeningen als schizofrenie, cleptomanie, alcoholisme etc genetisch bepaald zijn... dan heeft men opeens geen schuld??
> Wat een vergelijk! Is homosexualiteit genetisch bepaalt?  
> Het is voor een pedofiel ook een beproeving om zijn pedofilie niet in praktijk te brengen en voor alcoholist een beproeving om niet te drinken. Het oordeel over welke beproeving "zwaarder" is is zooooo relatief en maatschappelijk bepaald...
> M.b.t. de pedofilie. Dat is bij wet verboden. Kinderen zijn lichamelijk en geestelijk geen gelijkwaardige partij voor volwassenen. Geen goede vergelijking dus. Alcoholisme is een verslaving, ook niet te vergelijken sexuele geaardheid. 
> Het is idd niet aan mij te oordelen, het oordeel over het volk van Lot en hun handeling is reeds gegeven (Koran). Ook het oordeel over de kafir (diegene die God) ontkent. Of ik vrij ben van zonden doet er niets toe of af en ook niet aan mijn kijk erop (en uiteraard is NIEMAND vrij van zonden, en zeker ik niet).
> ...


Het enige wat je erover kunt zeggen is dat de Islam het afkeurd en jij er dus ook tegen bent. That's it! Verder doet niemand daar wat mee.

----------


## Nr5

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Het enige wat je erover kunt zeggen is dat de Islam het afkeurd en jij er dus ook tegen bent. That's it! Verder doet niemand daar wat mee.*


Maar even tussendoor, als homosexualiteit nou ontstaat doordat een man over wat meer hormoontjes/databundeltjes beschikt die hem dat gevoel geven, dan is dat toch geen reden om het ook daadwerkelijk uit te voeren. Het is toch wel bekend dat 80% van de HIV besmette mensen op de wereld Homosexueel is. 

Iemand die Pyromaan is of Kleptomaan heeft ook wat meer negatieve hormonen/databundels in zijn lichaam, maar rechtvaardigt dat zijn gedrag. Neen, zeker niet. 

En omdat dit nou iets is waarover zowel de Moslims en de niet Moslims het eens zijn is het ineens een ander verhaal. Stelen en vernielen mag namelijk ook ook niet van Allah. Dus waarom geef je toe, wat betreft [*I]het onrechtvaardigen van de behoeften [/I]*  die het gevolg is van een hoeveelheid hormonen als het gaat om het 1 en bij het ander houd je je hand voor je gezicht alsof je nog nooit van zoiets gehoord hebt.

Ik zet er overigens expres databundels bij, omdat de hersenen zo de gegevens verspreiden naar de rest van het lichaam.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Nr5_ 
> *Maar even tussendoor, als homosexualiteit nou ontstaat doordat een man over wat meer hormoontjes/databundeltjes beschikt die hem dat gevoel geven, dan is dat toch geen reden om het ook daadwerkelijk uit te voeren. Het is toch wel bekend dat 80% van de HIV besmette mensen op de wereld Homosexueel is. 
> 
> Iemand die Pyromaan is of Kleptomaan heeft ook wat meer negatieve hormonen/databundels in zijn lichaam, maar rechtvaardigt dat zijn gedrag. Neen, zeker niet. 
> 
> En omdat dit nou iets is waarover zowel de Moslims en de niet Moslims het eens zijn is het ineens een ander verhaal. Stelen en vernielen mag namelijk ook ook niet van Allah. Dus waarom geef je toe, wat betreft [I]het onrechtvaardigen van de behoeften [/I]  die het gevolg is van een hoeveelheid hormonen als het gaat om het 1 en bij het ander houd je je hand voor je gezicht alsof je nog nooit van zoiets gehoord hebt.
> 
> Ik zet er overigens expres databundels bij, omdat de hersenen zo de gegevens verspreiden naar de rest van het lichaam.*



Ik ga niet meer in discussie met zulke personen.Het is onwaar dat 80% van de HIV patienten homosexueel is.
Je hebt ook drugsverslaafden en prostitutie gevalllen. En wat dacht je van Afrika,daar is echt niet iedereen gay.Hormonen heeft niets te maken met kleptomanie en dat je niet mag stelen en mag vernielen maak dat je broeders maar wijs want wat wel een feit is dat 80 % van de gedetineerden allochtoon is.Waar onder het merendeel marrokaan.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Nr5_ 
> * Het is toch wel bekend dat 80% van de HIV besmette mensen op de wereld Homosexueel is.*



Daar moeten dan toch zeker wel een aardig zooitje moslims bij zijn lijkt me. Toch zeker als je al die verhalen over sekstoerisme hoort naar die landen rond de midellandse zee.

Nu heb ik eens even op het net gezocht, maar binnen no time wel 25 websites gevonden van homo-organisaties of clubs van en voor moslims in islamitische landen compleet met forums, chatboxen en datinglists-al of niet met naaktfoto's erbij-naast al die andere fotogalerys en seksverhalen, der is haast geen islamitisch land rond de middellandse zee uitgezonderd.

Ach kan ook eigenlijk niet he, als Mohammed misschien zelf wel homoseksueel was.


Groetjes.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Daar moeten dan toch zeker wel een aardig zooitje moslims bij zijn lijkt me. Toch zeker als je al die verhalen over sekstoerisme hoort naar die landen rond de midellandse zee.
> 
> Nu heb ik eens even op het net gezocht, maar binnen no time wel 25 websites gevonden van homo-organisaties of clubs van en voor moslims in islamitische landen compleet met forums, chatboxen en datinglists-al of niet met naaktfoto's erbij-naast al die andere fotogalerys en seksverhalen, der is haast geen islamitisch land rond de middellandse zee uitgezonderd.
> 
> Ach kan ook eigenlijk niet he, als Mohammed misschien zelf wel homoseksueel was.
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Ik heb het altijd al geweten van Mohammed,dus het is toch waar,en inderdaad als ik naar Marokko ga of een ander islamitisch land dan is het voor elke nicht een paradijs.Zelfs heteromannen gaan voor de bijl.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Ik heb het altijd al geweten van Mohammed,dus het is toch waar,en inderdaad als ik naar Marokko ga of een ander islamitisch land dan is het voor elke nicht een paradijs.Zelfs heteromannen gaan voor de bijl.*



Als onze simpele vijf het niet zoals gisteravond weer in de prullemand gooit, zal ik nog eens uitleggen hoe ik aan die veronderstelde mogelijkheid kom. Ook al valt het niet te bewijzen-ik ben niet de eerste die er over heeft gedacht alle mogelijke aanwijzingen op een rijtje te zetten-zelfs binnen de moslimwereld, en die aanwijzingen zijn er nogal wat.


Groetjes.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Nr5_ 
> *Maar even tussendoor, als homosexualiteit nou ontstaat doordat een man over wat meer hormoontjes/databundeltjes beschikt die hem dat gevoel geven, dan is dat toch geen reden om het ook daadwerkelijk uit te voeren. Het is toch wel bekend dat 80% van de HIV besmette mensen op de wereld Homosexueel is. 
> Pertinent onwaar. Compleet uit de lucht gegrepen. In Afrika zijn de meeste slachtoffers gewoon hetero en besmet door onveilig vrijen of zelfs seropostief geboren. 
> Iemand die Pyromaan is of Kleptomaan heeft ook wat meer negatieve hormonen/databundels in zijn lichaam, maar rechtvaardigt dat zijn gedrag. Neen, zeker niet. 
> Ga je nu eerst eens een beetje verdiepen voordat je pyromanisme met homosexualiteit ga vergelijken. Het staat zo ontzettend dom. 
> En omdat dit nou iets is waarover zowel de Moslims en de niet Moslims het eens zijn is het ineens een ander verhaal. Stelen en vernielen mag namelijk ook ook niet van Allah. Dus waarom geef je toe, wat betreft [I]het onrechtvaardigen van de behoeften [/I]  die het gevolg is van een hoeveelheid hormonen als het gaat om het 1 en bij het ander houd je je hand voor je gezicht alsof je nog nooit van zoiets gehoord hebt.
> Homosexualiteit is op geen enkele wijze terug te voeren op de aanwezigheid van hormonen. Dus weer pertinent onwaar en compleet uit de lucht gegrepen.  
> Ik zet er overigens expres databundels bij, omdat de hersenen zo de gegevens verspreiden naar de rest van het lichaam.*


Keur het gewoon af, dat mag. Ieder zijn mening maar vertel geen onzin over de sexuele geaardheid van de mens.

p.s. ik preek hier niet voor eigen parochie want ik gruw bij de gedachte van sexuele handelingen tussen 2 mannen. Ik laat daardoor mijn standpunt over homosexualiteit echter niet beinvloeden.

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ach kan ook eigenlijk niet he, als Mohammed misschien zelf wel homoseksueel was.
> *


 Ik vind het walgelijk hoe jij spreekt over de profeet, vrede zij met hem, het maakt me woedend. Heb je geen opvoeding genoten ofzo. Heb een beetje respect man, dit is een islamforum. Hoe kun je dialoog voeren als je mensen gaat beledigen in wat voor hen het allerheiligste is??

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Ik vind het walgelijk hoe jij spreekt over de profeet, vrede zij met hem, het maakt me woedend. Heb je geen opvoeding genoten ofzo. Heb een beetje respect man, dit is een islamforum. Hoe kun je dialoog voeren als je mensen gaat beledigen in wat voor hen het allerheiligste is??*


Nu stopt die vast en zeker. 

Tip: Meldt het bij de moderators die beslissen wat hier geoorloofd is. Vinden zij het goed kan jij misschien besluiten hier niet meer te komen?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Ik vind het walgelijk hoe jij spreekt over de profeet, vrede zij met hem, het maakt me woedend. Heb je geen opvoeding genoten ofzo. Heb een beetje respect man, dit is een islamforum. Hoe kun je dialoog voeren als je mensen gaat beledigen in wat voor hen het allerheiligste is??*



Toen die kruisvaarders met die tempelridders voorop op weg gingen naar jerusalem, deden ze dit ook met het beroep op hun allerheiligste, en zie wat ze er van gemaakt hebben.

Overegens moet je mijn dialoog met onze Isaia eens lezen, dan kom je er mischien achter hoe ik die heb geattakeerd op zijn moslimhaat.

Of mijn dialoog met onze Edv, die ik uitgebreid uit de doeken heb gedaan hoe wij hebben kunnen profiteren van de zegeningen der vooruitgang die het kalifaat over Europa heeft gebracht, in tegenstelling to wat wij in die landen hebben-en nog uitvreten

Zo gauw alle religieusen [moslims incluis] niet ophouden om zelf ieder te verketteren [en in dit geval gaat het om anders geaardden door ons simpel vijfje]-en of fysiek geweld er tegen te gebruiken-die een andere religie, mening of geaardheid hebben dan hun zind, zolang zullen er mensen zijn die niet alleen naar die zogenaamde heilige boeken kijken-maar ook naar de geschiedenis van hen die zich zelf ooit tot volgeling of personeel hebben verklaard.

Vanaf het begin van de uitvinding van het monotheisme is de godsdienstwaanzin ontstaan, en is daarnaast de religie gekaapt door hetzij kwaadwillende machthebbers of idiote relifanatenfanaten, maar sindsdien is het religieus geweld ontstaan en soms op zeer grote schaal-en is dat nog altijd zo.

Al dat geweld gebeurt-en is gebeurd-allemaal door daders met het beroep op wat hen het meest heilig is en met de zogenaamde zegen van hun allerhoogste als legitimatie, en hebben daarbij de meest afschuwelijke misdaden begaan.

De mensen hebben hun goden uitgevonden-en doen dat nog steeds, andersom valt met geen mogelijkheid te bewijzen.

Tenslotte,

De hypothese over de mogellijke geaardheid van Mohammed, heb ik op een website van en voor moslims gevonden erop geplaatst door een moslim ui het Midden-Oosten. 

De groeten.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Ik vind het walgelijk hoe jij spreekt over de profeet, vrede zij met hem, het maakt me woedend. Heb je geen opvoeding genoten ofzo. Heb een beetje respect man, dit is een islamforum. Hoe kun je dialoog voeren als je mensen gaat beledigen in wat voor hen het allerheiligste is??*



Wat is er beledigend aan om iemand homosexueel te noemen? blijkbaar vind jij homo's minder dan hetero's, anders zou je je niet zo opwinden. En dat vind ik weer beledigend.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Nu stopt die vast en zeker. 
> 
> Tip: Meldt het bij de moderators die beslissen wat hier geoorloofd is. Vinden zij het goed kan jij misschien besluiten hier niet meer te komen?*



Melden mag, maar ze moet wel mee blijven discussieren.


Groetjes.

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Wat is er beledigend aan om iemand homosexueel te noemen? blijkbaar vind jij homo's minder dan hetero's, anders zou je je niet zo opwinden. En dat vind ik weer beledigend.*


 Je kan niet van mij verwachten dat ik er blij mee ben als er zo over onze profeet vrede zij met hem wordt gesproken. Dat gaat te ver. Hoezo ben jij beledigd als je onze profeet niet voor homo mag uitmaken? Moet iedereen homo zijn ofzo?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Je kan niet van mij verwachten dat ik er blij mee ben als er zo over onze profeet vrede zij met hem wordt gesproken. Dat gaat te ver. Hoezo ben jij beledigd als je onze profeet niet voor homo mag uitmaken? Moet iedereen homo zijn ofzo?*



Natuurlijk moet niet iedereen homo zijn. Maar het zou niet moeten uitmaken of iemand homo of hetero is, en dus zou het ook niet als een belediging moeten worden opevat als iemand een ander homo noemt.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> 
> Ik roerde het onderwerp op deze manier aan omdat er een aantal homohatende, zichzelf moslim noemende jongeren in de grote steden zich te buiten gaan aan geweld tegen homo's. Gelukkig kijk jij er dus niet zo tegenaan.


als je de moeite had genomen om mijn eerdere reacties te lezen, ipv een vooroordeel uit te gaan....




> _Geplaatst door Contradictio_ 
> 
> In beide "kampen" (Marokkaanse Moslims vs Nederlandse ongelovigen) wordt je aangeleerd om alleen kritisch te zijn tov de andere kamp.. nooit tov je eigen...
> 
> Dus als je als Marokkaanse Nederlander tot de conclusie komt dat prakitiserend homo zij een zonde is en dat Allah swt de daad als een gruwel bestempelt en dat je tegelijk vindt dat wat iedereen in het verborgene doet zijn/haar eigen zaak is (waarvan de afrekening bij Allah swt zal plaatsvinden). Dat die homo's ook gewoon mensen zijn die zonden begaan en die net zoals elke zonnde (behalve shirk) vergeven kunnen worden als zij tot inkeer komen en als ze geloven in Allah swt...
> Ja dan... dan bestempelt elk "kamp" je als een gek, een ketter en een afvallige..
> 
> So be it!


.................................................. ......




> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> 
> Wat een vergelijk! Is homosexualiteit genetisch bepaalt? [/B]





> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> Geen goede vergelijking dus. Alcoholisme is een verslaving, ook niet te vergelijken sexuele geaardheid. 
> [/B]






> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Het enige wat je erover kunt zeggen is dat de Islam het afkeurd en jij er dus ook tegen bent. That's it! Verder doet niemand daar wat mee.*





> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> Homosexualiteit is op geen enkele wijze terug te voeren op de aanwezigheid van hormonen. Dus weer pertinent onwaar en compleet uit de lucht gegrepen. 
> [/COLOR] [/B]




EVEN EEN WETENSCHAPPELIJKE UPDATE, helaas een lap text, maar in ieder geval geen onzin:


A linkage between DNA markers on the X chromosome and male sexual orientation.
Hamer DH, Hu S, Magnuson VL, Hu N, Pattatucci AM.

The role of genetics in male sexual orientation was investigated by pedigree and linkage analyses on 114 families of homosexual men. Increased rates of same-sex orientation were found in the maternal uncles and male cousins of these subjects, but not in their fathers or paternal relatives, suggesting the possibility of sex-linked transmission in a portion of the population. DNA linkage analysis of a selected group of 40 families in which there were two gay brothers and no indication of nonmaternal transmission *revealed a correlation between homosexual orientation and the inheritance of polymorphic markers on the X chromosome in approximately 64 percent of the sib-pairs tested* . The linkage to markers on Xq28, the subtelomeric region of the long arm of the sex chromosome, had a multipoint lod score of 4.0 (P = 10(-5), indicating a statistical confidence level of more than 99 percent that at least one subtype of male sexual orientation is genetically influenced.

Sexual differentiation of the human brain: relevance for gender identity, transsexualism and sexual orientation.
Swaab DF.

Male sexual differentiation of the brain and behavior are thought, on the basis of experiments in rodents, to be caused by androgens, following conversion to estrogens. However, *observations in human subjects with genetic and other disorders show that direct effects of testosterone on the developing fetal brain are of major importance for the development of male gender identity and male heterosexual orientation.* Solid evidence for the importance of postnatal social factors is lacking . In the human brain, structural diferences have been described that seem to be related to gender identity and sexual orientation.


The etiology of anomalous sexual preferences in men.
Quinsey VL.

People discover rather than choose their sexual interests. The process of discovery typically begins before the onset of puberty and is associated with an increase in the secretion of sex hormones from the adrenal glands. However, the determinants of the direction of sexual interest, in the sense of preferences for the same or opposite sex, are earlier. *These preferences* , although not manifest until much later in development, *appear to be caused by the neural organizational effects of intrauterine hormonal events. Variations in these hormonal events likely have several causes and two of these appear to have been identified for males* . *One cause is genetic*  and the *other involves the sensitization of the maternal immune system to some aspect of the male fetus* . It is presently unclear how these two causes relate to each other. The most important question for future research is whether preferences for particular-aged partners and parts of the male courtship sequence share causes similar to those of erotic gender orientation.

*VERSUS ANDERE GENETISCHE AANDOENINEGN ZOALS SCHIZOFRENIE* 


Department of Mental Health, Bloomberg School of Public Health, Johns Hopkins University, Baltimore, MD 21205, USA.

Family, twin and adoption studies have provided major evidence for *the role of genetics in numerous psychiatric disorders including obsessive-compulsive disorder, panic disorder, major depressive disorder, bipolar disorder, schizophrenia and Alzheimer's disease* . As the search for patterns of inheritance and candidate genes of these complex disorders continues, we review relevant findings from quantitative genetic studies and outline the main challenges for the field of psychiatric genetics to focus on in order to more definitively establish the underpinnings of genetic and environmental influences of adult psychopathology.


Genetic models of schizophrenia and bipolar disorder: overlapping inheritance or discrete genotypes?
Maier W, Hofgen B, Zobel A, Rietschel M.

Schizophrenia and affective disorder have been considered to be nosologically and etiologically distinct disorders. This postulate is challenged by progress in new biological research.* Both disorders are strongly influenced by genetic factors* ; thus genetic research is a main contributor to this discussion. We review current evidence of the genetic relationship between schizophrenia and affective disorders, mainly bipolar disorder (the various genetic research methods have been particularly applied to bipolar disorder). Recent family and twin studies reveal a growing consistency in demonstrating cosegregation between both disorders which is difficult to detect with certainty given the low base rates. Systematic molecular genetic search for specific genes impacting on either disorder has now identified one gene which is apparently involved in both disorders (G72/G30); other candidate genes reveal some evidence to present as susceptibility genes with very modest effects for each of both disorders, although not consistently so (e. g., COMT, BDNF). There is room for speculation about other common susceptibility genes, given the overlap between candidate regions for schizophrenia and those for bipolar disorder emerging from linkage studies 

SCHIZOFRENEN hebben dus ook geen keuze en toch worden ze behalndel en vindt de maatschappij hun gedrag WEL afwijkend... je reinste discriminatie in feite (met een positieven discriminatie variant voor de homo?)...

----------


## Nr5

Ik had altijd gedacht dat wanneer ik de prullenbak op mijn pc leeg zou maken dat die troep zou verdwijnen, echter vandaag zie ik pas waar al die troep terecht komt, namelijk hier op het forum in de vorm van jullie teksten.

Ik laat het hierbij, ik ga namen of scheldwoorden gebruiken. Hiermee zou ik mijzelf verlagen naar een plek onder de drempel terzijde van jullie. 

Je hoeft niet te reageren, want de email notificatie gaat uit!

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Je kan niet van mij verwachten dat ik er blij mee ben als er zo over onze profeet vrede zij met hem wordt gesproken. Dat gaat te ver. Hoezo ben jij beledigd als je onze profeet niet voor homo mag uitmaken? Moet iedereen homo zijn ofzo?*



Ik denk dat ik een en ander maar eens duidelijk ga proberen te maken.


Nogmaals, bewijzen heb ik niet en die zijn ook niet te leveren.

Ik zeg ook niet dat Mohammed seks met andere mannen of jongens heeft gehad, maar er zijn wel een aantal zaken in zijn leven die de nodige vraagtekens zetten over zijn mogelijke geaardheid. Trouwens de term homoseksueel bestond toen nog niet, en werden bezondere vriendschappen tussen mannen gezien zoals Plato ons heeft bezongen, en later werden genoemd: The love that dare not speak its name.

Bewijzen?

Ten eerste,

Toen Mohammed met Khadija trouwde kreeg hij van haar een vijftienjarig slaafje als huwelijksgeschenk-en beide werden naar het schijnt zowat onafscheidelijk. Nu is het bekend dat Mohammed eerst niet zoveel zin had in die veel oudere Khadija, maar uiteindelijk er toch mee instemde om met haar [een steenrijke weduwe] te trouwen.

Genoemd slaafje Zaid was door de neef van Khadija op de slavenmarkt van Ukaz gekocht waar het oogverblindend mooi stond te wezen, nadat het eerst in de buurt van Irak was gekidnapt.

Maar waarom gaf Khadija deze efebe aan Mohammed als huwelijksgeschenk? Was dat om het zware werk te doen, of kon het zo mooi zingen en dansen.

Toen Zaids familie hem na lang zoeken in Mekka zagen lopen, wilden ze hem weer graag mee naar huis nemen, wat het ook zou mogen kosten.
Maar tot schrik van de familie weigerde dat jong dit.

Toen Mohammed hem vroeg wat hij dan wel wilde, zei hij tot schrik van de familie, dat er niemand anders was dan Mohammed bij wie hij wilde blijven, zij zouden een zijn als man en vrouw-verklaarde hij eens luid. Ik zou geen andere man boven Mohammed kunnen kunnen verkiezen-zei hij tot ontsteltenis van zijn aanwezige wanhopige vader-die honderden mijlen had gereisd om zijn zoon te vinden, en uiteindelijk dacht dat die zijn zinnen had verloren, en hem vroeg of hij de slavernij verkoos boven vrijheid en boven zijn vader, ooms en familie.

En Mohammed?

In front of de kaaba, de meest heilige plaats in Mekka, verklaarde die luid zo dat ieder het kon horen: Al die dit hoort is mijn getuige, hij is mijn erfgenaam en ik ben de zijne. 

Was Mohammed zijn tijd toen al ver vooruit met dit samenlevingscontrakt? 

Maar had Mohammed dat kind niet gewoon aan zijn vader terug moeten geven inplaats van de beslissing hierover aan dat jong te laten?

Dat hij later met de door hem aan Zaid opgedronge vrouw zou trouwen zegt niets toch? Nu was die blijkbaar ook niet al te gelukkig met haar en was hij liever bij Mohammed en op het slagveld, dan bij haar, en volgens Aisha was hij daar zeer dapper. Maar misschien had de knaap een beetje te luidruchtig zijn liefde voor Mohammed verklaard, zodat die gauw een vrouw voor hem uitzocht. En het smoesje dat Mohammed haar per ongeluk een keer in haar blootje had gezien, lijkt me ook niet erg geloofwaardig voor die partnerruil. 
En dat slaafje kreeg Mohammed dus van zijn vrouw als huwelijksgeschenk. 

Ten tweede,

Op enkele na waren de meeste vrouwen waarmee hij trouwde veel ouder, en aantrekkelijk schijnen ze ook niet allemaal te zijn geweest.

Volgens onze goede oude Freud, is een Odipuscomplex het wezenskenmerk van de homoseksuele man. 

En Aisha dan?

Ik denk dat de huwelijken van Mohammed meestal verstandshuwelijken zijn geweest om een of ander bondgenoodschap af te sluiten, en in Aisha's geval met de rijke Abu Bakr. Maar blijkbaar voelde Mohammed zich meer thuis in het gezelschap van oudere vrouwen die misschien niet zo veeleisend waren dan die jonge levenslustigen, maar wel goed voor het huishouden. Angezien al die oorlogscampagnes was hij toch al veel van huis en onder de mannen.

Of was het toch een huwelijkuit liefde? Maar hoe gaat dat dan tussen een man van drieenvijftig en een kind van negen?
Stel dat voor de verloving Mohammed aan haar zou hebben gevraagd: Aisha, hoeveel kinderen zullen we nemen, en hoe gaan we die opvoeden? Een normale vraag lijkt me toch.
En Aisha die haar poppen neer legt, Mohammed met een ernstig gezichtje aankijkt-en zegt, doe mij er maar tien Mohammed, en die opvoeden, ach dat gaat heeeeeeeeeelemaal vanzelf, en daarna weer met haar poppen gaat spelen of schommellen. 

Wie ziet dat voor zich?

Ik denk dat ook dit huwelijk een verstandshuwelijk was-met zoals wel meer moslims hier geloven-seks op een veel later plan, wat dan altans te hopen was, maar wel over de rug van een kind. Of zou hij toch? Nee he.

Ten derde,

Naar het schijnt verkeerde Mohammed heel graag onder mannen die veel jonger waren. Zelfs gaf hij vaak de leiding over een of andere overval-hoe moeilijk ook, aan totaal onervaren jonge mannen, zodat er oude getrouwe muhajirin en ansar zich blijkbaar daarover nog al eens hebben beklaagd, maar Mohammed wenste blijkbaar daar geen gehoor aan te geven. Waarom niet, fysieke aantrekkingskracht?
Mohammed deed het eens af met over een van die jonge aanvoerders te zeggen dat god destijd aan diens vader al de nodige anvoerderskwaliteiten had gegeven-en dat hij ook heel veel van diens zoon hield. Daarnaast bestond zijn leger voor een zeer groot gdeelte uit nog zeer jonge mannen, vaak nog maar teeners. 

Bekend is dat als er veel teeners van het zelfde geslacht in een gezinsverband ontbrekende en vaak geisoleerde en of gestreste situaties opereren, zoals in kostscholen en internaten hier vroeger bv, of in legers in oorlog, dat er dan makkelijk wat men vroeger-ongezonde vriendschappen noemde-ontstonden en ontstaan. Was dit ook hier het geval? 

De literatuur staat er bol van met voorbeelden.

Ten vierde,

De nacht dat Mohammeds huis in Mekka werd overvallen en men hem wilde doden, was hij al naar Jatrib gevlucht. Maar wie sliep er in zijn bed, juist, Ali. Dit zou zijn om de aanvallers-waarvan al bekend was dat die zouden komen- te misleiden. Maar waarom koos hij daarvoor dan iemand uit die veel kleiner en veel jonger was dan hij, dat moesten die aanvallers toch onmiddellijk merken. En nog belangrijker waarom iemands leven riskeren waarvan hij zielsveel hield, en die hij zelf notabene in zijn huishouden had opgenomen? Volgens bepaalde hystorieci deelde Mohammed en Ali wel vaker het bed.

En hij hield van Ali getuigen zijn woorden:

Ali en ik
veertienduizend jaar voor
de schepping van de mensheid
waren een licht.

Toen Allah Adam schiep
deelde hij het licht in tween
een deel ben ik
en het andere is Ali.

Na de pelgrimmage naar Mekka hield Mohammed Ali's hand in de lucht en zei o.a.: Ali is van mij en ik van hem, laat niemand anders daar ooit aan twijfelen dan mogelijk ooit Ali of ik.

Volgens bepaalde overleveringen stierf Mohammed ligend in bed in Ali's armen samen onder de deken. Dat later Aisha verklaard dat de Profeet in haar armen was gestorven-wordt door sommige hystorici aangenomen als om de zaak geloofwaardiger te maken voor de volgelingen die dat gedrag van beide heren al eerder niet op prijs haden gesteld. Zoals ze ook niet op prijs hadden gesteld dat Mohammed regelmatig met Zaid samen op zijn kameel tochtjes in de woestijn ging maken.

Ten vijfde,

Voordat Mohammed uit Mekka vluchtte deden de clanleiders daar Abu Talib het aanbod dat ze hem de schoonste jonge man in Mekka als zoon zouden geven als hij zijn handen van zijn meest geliefde en ook blijkbaar zeer knappe neef [Mohammed] af zou laten, die immers hun godsdienst steeds beledigde. Maaar waarom deden ze juist hem, een zeer gerespekteerd en aangezien figuur in Mekk dit aanbod-als er geen homoseksuele component in het leven van Abu Talib was. De schoonste jonge man van de hele stad. Waren er dan geruchten over de mogelijke geaardheid van oom Abu-en vond men dit toen heel normaal? Maar hoe was dan werkelijk de verhouding tussen oom en zijn meest geliefde neef? Een verhouding die als een zeer innige bekend stond. En waarom in godsnaam dachten die clanleiders dat met die mooierik als geschenk, oom Abu wel een oogje zou toeknijpen als ze dat meestgeliefde-en door hem altijd beschermde neefje kopje kleiner wilden maken? Was homoseksualiteit dan toch gewoon geaccepteerd? 

Nogmaals, ik zeg niet dat Mohammed homoseksueel was, en het is ook niet meer te bewijzen, maar ik heb mijn twijfels gezien het genoemde.


De groeten.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *als je de moeite had genomen om mijn eerdere reacties te lezen, ipv een vooroordeel uit te gaan....
> 
> 
> 
> .................................................. ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja die onderzoeken.....ik heb ze nog wel stompzinniger gelezen. 
Zoek en je mening wordt altijd wel bevestigd in een of ander onderzoek.
Maar deze onderzoeken worden op geen enkele wijze wetenschappelijk erkent. Ik kan je zo nog onderzoeken laten zien die zelfs een verschil in hersengrootte tussen homo en hetero laten zien. En onderzoeken dat het door de moeders van homosexuele mannen komt.

Schizofrenie is een ziekte. Een geestesziekte waardoor mensen een gevaar voor zichzelf en hun omgeving kunnen worden. Een schizofrene kan niet functioneren zonder medicijnen.
Nogmaals je vergelijkt appels met peren.
Dit is overigens wel de laatste energie die ik aan jou verspilt heb.
Lees maar een boek of ga naar school.

----------


## IbnRushd

H Knuppel,

Ben je hier nu ook bezig met valse informatie te verspreiden. Je kent me, ik heb een hekel aan orintalistische-konten-volgers.  :Smilie:  




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ik denk dat ik een en ander maar eens duidelijk ga proberen te maken.*


Ben best benieuwd wat jij dit keer te poepen hebt.  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Nogmaals, bewijzen heb ik niet en die zijn ook niet te leveren.*


Valse beweringen wel.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Ik zeg ook niet dat Mohammed seks met andere mannen of jongens heeft gehad, maar er zijn wel een aantal zaken in zijn leven die de nodige vraagtekens zetten over zijn mogelijke geaardheid. Trouwens de term homoseksueel bestond toen nog niet, en werden bezondere vriendschappen tussen mannen gezien zoals Plato ons heeft bezongen, en later werden genoemd: The love that dare not speak its name.*


Ben benieuwd.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Bewijzen?
> 
> Ten eerste,
> 
> Toen Mohammed met Khadija trouwde kreeg hij van haar een vijftienjarig slaafje als huwelijksgeschenk-en beide werden naar het schijnt zowat onafscheidelijk. Nu is het bekend dat Mohammed eerst niet zoveel zin had in die veel oudere Khadija, maar uiteindelijk er toch mee instemde om met haar [een steenrijke weduwe] te trouwen.*


  :melig:  En waar baseer je dat? Was je op dat moment bij? Of heb je 't weer van je eenzijdige boek van dhr 'amateur' Konzelmann?

Zoals je weet - om overtuigend over te komen - is het belangrijk dat je a) je bronnen moet vermelden b) de overlevering moet verifieren en daarbij namen noemen die het hebben geverifieerd/geclasificeerd. Maar jou kennende kun je dat niet. Aangezien je blijft vastklemmen op je o zo vertrouwde boek van 'Het zwaard van Allah'.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Genoemd slaafje Zaid was door de neef van Khadija op de slavenmarkt van Ukaz gekocht waar het oogverblindend mooi stond te wezen, nadat het eerst in de buurt van Irak was gekidnapt.*


Gekidnapt is een verkeerde term en roept gelijk verkeerde assiocaties op. Hij was gevangen genomen, in de pre-islamitische (de tijd er onwetendheid) tijd. Dankzij Khadija en Mohammed, vrede zij met hem, heeft hij een beter leven gekregen, i.t.t. anderen die hoogwaarschijnlijk hem tot slaaf heeft gereduceerd.
Later mocht Zaid zelf kiezen: of de vrijheid (naar zn familie) of bij de Mohammed (vhzm) blijven. Hij koos echter voor Mohammed. Hierna riep Mohammed de mensen toe dat Zaid vanaf nu zijn zoon is (en dat was voor de vers, waarin wordt vermeld dat adoptie niet toegestaan is).




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Maar waarom gaf Khadija deze efebe aan Mohammed als huwelijksgeschenk? Was dat om het zware werk te doen, of kon het zo mooi zingen en dansen.*


Zingen dansen, hoe kom je daarop, jochie.





> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Toen Mohammed hem vroeg wat hij dan wel wilde, zei hij tot schrik van de familie, dat er niemand anders was dan Mohammed bij wie hij wilde blijven, zij zouden een zijn als man en vrouw-verklaarde hij eens luid. Ik zou geen andere man boven Mohammed kunnen kunnen verkiezen-zei hij tot ontsteltenis van zijn aanwezige wanhopige vader-die honderden mijlen had gereisd om zijn zoon te vinden, en uiteindelijk dacht dat die zijn zinnen had verloren, en hem vroeg of hij de slavernij verkoos boven vrijheid en boven zijn vader, ooms en familie.*


Overdrijven is ook een vak.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> En Mohammed?
> 
> In front of de kaaba, de meest heilige plaats in Mekka, verklaarde die luid zo dat ieder het kon horen: Al die dit hoort is mijn getuige, hij is mijn erfgenaam en ik ben de zijne.*


Hij is mijn zoon. Klinkt wat beter. Dan kun je die stomme insinuaties gelijk voor je houden




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Was Mohammed zijn tijd toen al ver vooruit met dit samenlevingscontrakt?*


Speculaties 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Maar had Mohammed dat kind niet gewoon aan zijn vader terug moeten geven inplaats van de beslissing hierover aan dat jong te laten?*


Bij hem (vhzm) kreeg hij het geloof. Dit was de juiste beslissing van de profeet Mohammed (vhzm). Stel je voor dat hij voor de ouders koos. Wat zou er dan gebeuren? Weglopen van het huis? Ruzie met de ouders? 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Dat hij later met de door hem aan Zaid opgedronge vrouw zou trouwen zegt niets toch? Nu was die blijkbaar ook niet al te gelukkig met haar en was hij liever bij Mohammed en op het slagveld, dan bij haar, en volgens Aisha was hij daar zeer dapper. Maar misschien had de knaap een beetje te luidruchtig zijn liefde voor Mohammed verklaard, zodat die gauw een vrouw voor hem uitzocht. En het smoesje dat Mohammed haar per ongeluk een keer in haar blootje had gezien, lijkt me ook niet erg geloofwaardig voor die partnerruil. 
> En dat slaafje kreeg Mohammed dus van zijn vrouw als huwelijksgeschenk.*


A) niet opgedrongen. Dat maak jij weer van. Tjonge wat kun jij liegen.

B) uit welke overlevering haal je uit dat Mohammed haar (de vrouw van Zaid) in haar blootje zag?

C) speculaties ten top. Hou je porno-achtige gedachtegang voortaan voor je aub. Je maakt je daarmee alleen belachelijk.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Ten tweede,
> 
> Op enkele na waren de meeste vrouwen waarmee hij trouwde veel ouder, en aantrekkelijk schijnen ze ook niet allemaal te zijn geweest.
> 
> Volgens onze goede oude Freud, is een Odipuscomplex het wezenskenmerk van de homoseksuele man.*


Rot op met je freudiaanse geleuter. 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> En Aisha dan?
> 
> Ik denk dat de huwelijken van Mohammed meestal verstandshuwelijken zijn geweest om een of ander bondgenoodschap af te sluiten, en in Aisha's geval met de rijke Abu Bakr. Maar blijkbaar voelde Mohammed zich meer thuis in het gezelschap van oudere vrouwen die misschien niet zo veeleisend waren dan die jonge levenslustigen, maar wel goed voor het huishouden. Angezien al die oorlogscampagnes was hij toch al veel van huis en onder de mannen.*


Verstandshuwelijken.  :melig:  Hoe verzin je het? 

Abu Bakr, gaf na de slag van Uhuh, al zijn bezittingen weg. Deze werd gespenderd (alles) aan het leger en wapens. Dus wat lul je nou met rijke Abu Bakr. Rijk voor zijn gezantschap of na zijn gezantschap.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Of was het toch een huwelijkuit liefde? Maar hoe gaat dat dan tussen een man van drieenvijftig en een kind van negen?
> Stel dat voor de verloving Mohammed aan haar zou hebben gevraagd: Aisha, hoeveel kinderen zullen we nemen, en hoe gaan we die opvoeden? Een normale vraag lijkt me toch.
> En Aisha die haar poppen neer legt, Mohammed met een ernstig gezichtje aankijkt-en zegt, doe mij er maar tien Mohammed, en die opvoeden, ach dat gaat heeeeeeeeeelemaal vanzelf, en daarna weer met haar poppen gaat spelen of schommellen.*


Domme en een kortzichte redenatie. Mohammed, vrede zij met hem, had meerdere vrouwen, zoals Hafa ibn Omar ibn Chattab.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Wie ziet dat voor zich?*


Zoals ik al zei: je kunt niet redeneren. Daar ben je te dom of te eenzijdig voor.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Ik denk dat ook dit huwelijk een verstandshuwelijk was-met zoals wel meer moslims hier geloven-seks op een veel later plan, wat dan altans te hopen was, maar wel over de rug van een kind. Of zou hij toch? Nee he.*


Wat ben je nu aan 't krakelen?  :tong uitsteken:  




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Ten derde,
> 
> Naar het schijnt verkeerde Mohammed heel graag onder mannen die veel jonger waren. Zelfs gaf hij vaak de leiding over een of andere overval-hoe moeilijk ook, aan totaal onervaren jonge mannen, zodat er oude getrouwe muhajirin en ansar zich blijkbaar daarover nog al eens hebben beklaagd, maar Mohammed wenste blijkbaar daar geen gehoor aan te geven. Waarom niet, fysieke aantrekkingskracht?
> Mohammed deed het eens af met over een van die jonge aanvoerders te zeggen dat god destijd aan diens vader al de nodige anvoerderskwaliteiten had gegeven-en dat hij ook heel veel van diens zoon hield. Daarnaast bestond zijn leger voor een zeer groot gdeelte uit nog zeer jonge mannen, vaak nog maar teeners.*


Porno-achtige gedachtegang. Viespeuk. Aan welke syndroom lijd je eigenlijk.

Je kon ook zeggen: hij stuurde jonge dappere mannen voor een missie, omdat hij gewoon wist dat ze zouden slagen. En .. raad eens: ze slaagden. Btw je hebt geen enkel benul - behalve je belachelijke speculaties - hoe zij toentertijd waren. Misschien kregen ze les, instructies etc.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Bekend is dat als er veel teeners van het zelfde geslacht in een gezinsverband ontbrekende en vaak geisoleerde en of gestreste situaties opereren, zoals in kostscholen en internaten hier vroeger bv, of in legers in oorlog, dat er dan makkelijk wat men vroeger-ongezonde vriendschappen noemde-ontstonden en ontstaan. Was dit ook hier het geval?*


Geen vergelijking.






> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Ten vierde,
> 
> De nacht dat Mohammeds huis in Mekka werd overvallen en men hem wilde doden, was hij al naar Jatrib gevlucht. Maar wie sliep er in zijn bed, juist, Ali. Dit zou zijn om de aanvallers-waarvan al bekend was dat die zouden komen- te misleiden. Maar waarom koos hij daarvoor dan iemand uit die veel kleiner en veel jonger was dan hij, dat moesten die aanvallers toch onmiddellijk merken. En nog belangrijker waarom iemands leven riskeren waarvan hij zielsveel hield, en die hij zelf notabene in zijn huishouden had opgenomen? Volgens bepaalde hystorieci deelde Mohammed en Ali wel vaker het bed.*


Hij koos 'Ali, omdat hij wist dat zij geen kinderen zouden vermoorden. Dit had te maken met hun fijnmazige cultuur, waar jij niet opgegroeid bent. Vandaar dat jij rare vergelijkingen maakt.

Daarbij kom je zelf niet eens uit. Je stelt vragen waarom hij Ali koos.. zielsveel van houdt... enz. En opeens stel je daarop dat historici Ali wel vaker het bed koos. En Abu Bakr wist er helemaal niks van, uiteraard. Dus wat is het nou: hield hij zielsveel van hem, omwille van Allah, of hield hij zielsveel voor zijn eigen belang?

Welke historici?




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> En hij hield van Ali getuigen zijn woorden:
> 
> Ali en ik
> veertienduizend jaar voor
> de schepping van de mensheid
> waren een licht.
> 
> ...


Onauthentieke overlevering. 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Na de pelgrimmage naar Mekka hield Mohammed Ali's hand in de lucht en zei o.a.: Ali is van mij en ik van hem, laat niemand anders daar ooit aan twijfelen dan mogelijk ooit Ali of ik.*


Ik ken die niet. Wie is de verzamelaar? 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * 
> Volgens bepaalde overleveringen stierf Mohammed ligend in bed in Ali's armen samen onder de deken. Dat later Aisha verklaard dat de Profeet in haar armen was gestorven-wordt door sommige hystorici aangenomen als om de zaak geloofwaardiger te maken voor de volgelingen die dat gedrag van beide heren al eerder niet op prijs haden gesteld. Zoals ze ook niet op prijs hadden gesteld dat Mohammed regelmatig met Zaid samen op zijn kameel tochtjes in de woestijn ging maken.*


Wie zijn die historici die zoiets beweren. Wel behoorlijk tegenstrijdig met authentieke overlevering. Je vindt 't niet erg als ik dit als troep beschouw.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Ten vijfde,
> 
> Voordat Mohammed uit Mekka vluchtte deden de clanleiders daar Abu Talib het aanbod dat ze hem de schoonste jonge man in Mekka als zoon zouden geven als hij zijn handen van zijn meest geliefde en ook blijkbaar zeer knappe neef [Mohammed] af zou laten, die immers hun godsdienst steeds beledigde. Maaar waarom deden ze juist hem, een zeer gerespekteerd en aangezien figuur in Mekk dit aanbod-als er geen homoseksuele component in het leven van Abu Talib was. De schoonste jonge man van de hele stad. Waren er dan geruchten over de mogelijke geaardheid van oom Abu-en vond men dit toen heel normaal? Maar hoe was dan werkelijk de verhouding tussen oom en zijn meest geliefde neef? Een verhouding die als een zeer innige bekend stond. En waarom in godsnaam dachten die clanleiders dat met die mooierik als geschenk, oom Abu wel een oogje zou toeknijpen als ze dat meestgeliefde-en door hem altijd beschermde neefje kopje kleiner wilden maken? Was homoseksualiteit dan toch gewoon geaccepteerd? 
> 
> Nogmaals, ik zeg niet dat Mohammed homoseksueel was, en het is ook niet meer te bewijzen, maar ik heb mijn twijfels gezien het genoemde.
> 
> 
> De groeten.*


Onzin. Wat een vreemde gedachtegang heb jij. Studeer nou maar eerst hun cultuur, voordat je van de rare sprongen maakt.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Ach ja die onderzoeken.....ik heb ze nog wel stompzinniger gelezen. 
> Zoek en je mening wordt altijd wel bevestigd in een of ander onderzoek.
> Maar deze onderzoeken worden op geen enkele wijze wetenschappelijk erkent . Ik kan je zo nog onderzoeken laten zien die zelfs een verschil in hersengrootte tussen homo en hetero laten zien. En onderzoeken dat het door de moeders van homosexuele mannen komt.
> 
> Schizofrenie is een ziekte. Een geestesziekte waardoor mensen een gevaar voor zichzelf en hun omgeving kunnen worden. Een schizofrene kan niet functioneren zonder medicijnen.
> Nogmaals je vergelijkt appels met peren.
> Dit is overigens wel de laatste energie die ik aan jou verspilt heb.
> Lees maar een boek of ga naar school.*



 :jammer:  

Als je niet eens ziet/begrijpt dat die onderzoeken die ik aanhaal ERKENDE WETENSCHAPPELIJKE onderzoeken zijn en ZELFS REVIEWS**!! (je hebt zeker ook nog nooit van PubMed gehoord).. dan houd idd de discussie op. Met een klein verschil dat JIJ maar eens een boek moet gaan lezen of naar school moet gaan (ik heb mijn medische titels al op zak en jij verrre van zo te zien).

** voor de leek: dat zijn alle onderzoeken tot dan toe bekend mbt het onderwerp waar vervolgens een statistische analyse op losgelaten is 


Voor de laatste keer "a dombo" Schizofrenie (en andere geestes "aandoeningen") is een geestes ziekte omdat WIJ/De maatschappij het als zodanige bestempelen.. Qua etiologie zijn er grote overeenkomsten met homo zijn.


p.s. normaal ben ik niet geneigd om te beledigen maar jouw negeren van de wetenschappelijke bewijzen en ze bestempelen als "flut onderzooekjes" ZONDER ZE TE ONDERZOEKEN gaat echt te ver.

----------


## weer een Jasmin

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ik denk dat ik een en ander maar eens duidelijk ga proberen te maken.
> 
> 
> Nogmaals, bewijzen heb ik niet en die zijn ook niet te leveren.
> 
> Ik zeg ook niet dat Mohammed seks met andere mannen of jongens heeft gehad, maar er zijn wel een aantal zaken in zijn leven die de nodige vraagtekens zetten over zijn mogelijke geaardheid. Trouwens de term homoseksueel bestond toen nog niet, en werden bezondere vriendschappen tussen mannen gezien zoals Plato ons heeft bezongen, en later werden genoemd: The love that dare not speak its name.
> 
> Bewijzen?
> ...


 Denk dat het allemaal erg speculatief is hoor. Zoals die broeder hierboven al opmerkte, je was er niet bij, en bovendien was het een heel andere cultuur en geheel ander tijdsgewricht, andere omgangsvormen etc; ook nu nog gaan in oosterse landen mannen vaak veel "inniger" met elkaar om dan men hier in NL gewend is, dus ik denk niet dat je op grond daarvan iets kan zeggen over de mogelijke geaardheid van de profeet, vrede zij met hem.

Belangrijker voor mij echter, en de reden waarm ik hierop reageerde, is voor mij de vraag: WAAR IS DIT VOOR NODIG? Want zoals in deze discussie vanaf het begin naar voren kwam, zijn er nogal wat moslims die moeite hebben met (openlijke) homosexualiteit, danwel het gewoon afkeuren. En om dan te gaan zeggen dat onze geliefde profeet, vrede zij met hem, misschien wel homosexueel geaard was, lijkt mij dan een poging tot provocatie/belediging, of zie ik dat nou verkeerd? Waarom zou je je hier mee bezig willen houden? Lijkt wel of dit soort dingen tegenwoordig de lakmoesproef is voor de aangepaste moslim: als je niet tegen dit soort dingen kan, ben je niet gentegreerd ofzo?

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Keur het gewoon af, dat mag. Ieder zijn mening maar vertel geen onzin over de sexuele geaardheid van de mens.
> 
> p.s. ik preek hier niet voor eigen parochie want ik gruw bij de gedachte van sexuele handelingen tussen 2 mannen. Ik laat daardoor mijn standpunt over homosexualiteit echter niet beinvloeden.*


Gruwel je ook van de handelingen van 2 vrouwen?
Dat is in principe het zelfde.
Toch?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Gruwel je ook van de handelingen van 2 vrouwen?
> Dat is in principe het zelfde.
> Toch?*


Nee hoor, dat kan ik goed hebben. Hypocriet he? Maar helaas zit ik zo in elkaar.
Overigens laat ik door die gevoelens mijn standpunt rondom homosexualiteit niet beinvloeden hoor. Meng je maar liever in de discussie met Contradictio. Hoewel ik betwijfel of het enig nut heeft.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> * 
> 
> Als je niet eens ziet/begrijpt dat die onderzoeken die ik aanhaal ERKENDE WETENSCHAPPELIJKE onderzoeken zijn en ZELFS REVIEWS**!! (je hebt zeker ook nog nooit van PubMed gehoord).. dan houd idd de discussie op. Met een klein verschil dat JIJ maar eens een boek moet gaan lezen of naar school moet gaan (ik heb mijn medische titels al op zak en jij verrre van zo te zien).
> 
> ** voor de leek: dat zijn alle onderzoeken tot dan toe bekend mbt het onderwerp waar vervolgens een statistische analyse op losgelaten is 
> 
> 
> Voor de laatste keer "a dombo" Schizofrenie (en andere geestes "aandoeningen") is een geestes ziekte omdat WIJ/De maatschappij het als zodanige bestempelen.. Qua etiologie zijn er grote overeenkomsten met homo zijn.
> ...


Je kunt de wetenschap niet voor je religieuze karretje spannen. Jou medische titels heb je op de markt gekocht.
Homosexualiteit is geen ziekte, schizofrenie wel.
Hou maar lekker vast aan je stompzinnige Talibangedachtengoed en voer eens medische collega's aan die met naam en toenaam durven te beweren dat homofilie een ziekte is.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ik denk dat ik een en ander maar eens duidelijk ga proberen te maken.
> 
> 
> Nogmaals, bewijzen heb ik niet en die zijn ook niet te leveren.
> 
> Ik zeg ook niet dat Mohammed seks met andere mannen of jongens heeft gehad, maar er zijn wel een aantal zaken in zijn leven die de nodige vraagtekens zetten over zijn mogelijke geaardheid. Trouwens de term homoseksueel bestond toen nog niet, en werden bezondere vriendschappen tussen mannen gezien zoals Plato ons heeft bezongen, en later werden genoemd: The love that dare not speak its name.
> 
> Bewijzen?
> ...

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Nee hoor, dat kan ik goed hebben. Hypocriet he? Maar helaas zit ik zo in elkaar.
> Overigens laat ik door die gevoelens mijn standpunt rondom homosexualiteit niet beinvloeden hoor. Meng je maar liever in de discussie met Contradictio. Hoewel ik betwijfel of het enig nut heeft.*



2 vrouwen zijn dan ook homosexueel superdick.
Oftewel lesbisch.
Maar ja,je zal wel op 2 vrouwen opgewonden raken.
Geeft niet hoor,is heel menselijk.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *H Knuppel,
> 
> Ben je hier nu ook bezig met valse informatie te verspreiden. Je kent me, ik heb een hekel aan orintalistische-konten-volgers.  
> 
> 
> 
> Ben best benieuwd wat jij dit keer te poepen hebt. 
> 
> ...



Bedankt voor de belangstelling, m'n beste.

Ze zijn inderdaad lastig die orietalisten he? En daarom houd jij je maar liever vast aan dat ene boek waarvan geen enkele auteur bekend is, nog of het allemaal waar is wat er in staat-en enkel is bedoel voor mensen die critiekloos bereid zijn om met hele massa's te gelijk achter een of gedachtengoed aante lopen en ook nog ervoor de meest idiote dingen te doen.

En alweer beschuldig je iemand die je helemaal niet kent van amateurschap en denk je blijkbaar nog steeds dat ik alsmaar hem citeer.

Tu povre. 

De bronnen die ik gebruikte zijn zo gemakkelijk te vinden dat ik je niet eens een hint geef. 

Maar mijn verhaal dus.

Ten eerste, het genoemde jong was gewoon gekidnapt, tenzij jij kunt aantonen dat het vrijwillig mee ging naar Ukaz, pre-islamitische tijd of niet. En waarom zou hij een beter leven hebben gekregen, omdat hij met Mohammed op de kameel ritjes kon maken in de woestijn, blijkbaar hevig verliefd was op die veel oudere Mohammed, en die misschien ook wel op hem, of dat hij mee kon vechten op het slachtveld? In ieder geval is hij daar niet oud mee geworden en heel jong gestorven. En ook hierin kende die profeet niet zijn verantwoordelijkheid tegenover deze puber en diens ouders, anders had hij deze onbesuisde losbol niet mee op oorlogspad genomen.

Je zult alle kinderen die thuis wel eens ruzie hebben uit de ouderlijke macht ontzetten, beetje raar lijkt me, en toch zeker als er nergens iets uit blijkt dat er eerder ruzie was voor dat jong werd gekidnapt. 

Klinkt niet beter, tenzij voor onbenullen of voor die die niet beter willen weten, maar het was niet zijn zoon, en het jong was ook niet door zijn ouders ter adoptie aangeboden- en die waren zeker niet de ouderlijke macht ontzegd-maar hadden wel honderden mijlen gerijsd om hun kind op te sporen en daarna hevig ontsteld dat dat jong liever bij een veel oudere man bleef.

Het klinkt dus alleen maar vals! Het is later zo geinterpreteerd om de schijn op te houden dat een en ander in goede harmonie was verlopen, en was dus ook vals.

Over dad bloodje, het is niet van Konzemann maar uit een hadit, welke-dat zoek je zelf maar op.

In een tijd dat bondgenootschappen heel noodzakelijk zijn komen er heel vaak verstandshuwelijken voor, werd vroeger hier ook gedaan tussen de Koninklijke huizen, niets nieuws.

Dat de profeet meerdere vrouwen had, ja wel 11 he.

Hoe wist hij nu dat ze geen kinderen zouden vermoorden m'n beste, hoezo zou hij daarvan op aan kunnen?

Fijnmazige cultuur, met moord en doodslag als heel normaal en al die moordende karavaanovervallen bv, vrouwen en kinderhandel?

Ik neem aan dat hij wel zielsveel van Allah kon houden zonder met Ali in bed te kruipen. In ieder geval kreeg die wel flink klappen te verduren bij die inval. Ondanks jou idee denk ik dat Ali daar toen lag omdat hij daar vaak lag, maar dat er geen rekening mee werd gehouden dat juist die nacht die moordenaars zouden komen. Daarbij komt nog dat de bedoelijng was dat Ali samen met anderen later dan Mohammed naar Jatrib zou komen en miste hij die misschien ietsje te veel. 

Ik neem aan dat als jij iets bij voorbaat als troep beschouwt dat ik dan ook niet de bronnen ervan hoef te geven, zal ik toch niet, je zoekt ze maar mooi zelf op, en die voor jou authentieke bronnen komen uit onbevooroordeelde religieuse hoek neem ik aan.

Als je nu ook nog in durft te gaan op mijn vraag waarom die clanleiders konden denken dat met het aanbieden van de schoonste jonge man van Mekka oom Abu wel een oogje zou toeknijpen als zij zijn lievelingsneef wilden doden-dan lees ik het wel.

Tot slot, KNUPPEL.

Ach, men hoeft mij niet groter te maken
laat mij maar gewoon knuppeltje blijven
en niemand zal me daarom haten


De groeten.

Ik hoop voor je dat je nog eens ooit het verschil leert kennen tussen homoseksualiteit en porno, zou tenminste goed voor je zijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *Denk dat het allemaal erg speculatief is hoor. Zoals die broeder hierboven al opmerkte, je was er niet bij, en bovendien was het een heel andere cultuur en geheel ander tijdsgewricht, andere omgangsvormen etc; ook nu nog gaan in oosterse landen mannen vaak veel "inniger" met elkaar om dan men hier in NL gewend is, dus ik denk niet dat je op grond daarvan iets kan zeggen over de mogelijke geaardheid van de profeet, vrede zij met hem.
> 
> Belangrijker voor mij echter, en de reden waarm ik hierop reageerde, is voor mij de vraag: WAAR IS DIT VOOR NODIG? Want zoals in deze discussie vanaf het begin naar voren kwam, zijn er nogal wat moslims die moeite hebben met (openlijke) homosexualiteit, danwel het gewoon afkeuren. En om dan te gaan zeggen dat onze geliefde profeet, vrede zij met hem, misschien wel homosexueel geaard was, lijkt mij dan een poging tot provocatie/belediging, of zie ik dat nou verkeerd? Waarom zou je je hier mee bezig willen houden? Lijkt wel of dit soort dingen tegenwoordig de lakmoesproef is voor de aangepaste moslim: als je niet tegen dit soort dingen kan, ben je niet gentegreerd ofzo?*



Onze broeder had gelijk ik was er niet bij, maar dat hoeft ook niet.

Dat in bepaalde landen mannen in het algemeen inniger met elkaar omgaan is mij bekend. Maar naar mijn mening is deze warmere en ook voor mij aangename houding niet te verwarren met veel van wat ik hier te berde bracht, dit gaat naar mijn mening veel verder.

In een cultuur waar mannen en vrouwen een totaal verschillende positie in het openbare leven innemen-zullen beide groepen onderling anders met elkaar omgaan dan in een cultuur waar beide seksen gelijkwaardige posities in het publieke verkeer hebben, niets nieuws.

Je hebt wel een beetje gelijk als je zegt dat het bij sommige moslims provocerend overkomt.

Maar nogmaals, zolang er religieusen zijn die niet stoppen met ieder te verketteren en of er fysiek geweld tegen te gebruiken om een andere religie of een andere mening of een bepalde geaardheid, zolang zullen er mensen zijn die niet alleen die heilige boeken tegen het licht der geschiednis zullen houden-maar ook de levens van hen die zich zelf tot personeel hebben verklaaard van de door hen gepreekte god-en van hun aanhangers. 

Laat ons vooral niet vergeten dat de mensen hun goden hebben uitgevonden en doen dat nog steeds. Andersom valt met geen mogelijkheid te bewijzen. Maar wie geeft dan het recht om mensen te discrimineren naar zogenaamd ras, geloof, mening of geaardheid-met een dubieus zogenaamd heilig boek in de hand als legitimatie?

Zolang er zo weinig reflektie binnen de islam is betreffende de geschiedenis ervan-zullen deze botsingen blijven bestaan denk ik.

Groetjes.

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> * Bedankt voor de belangstelling, m'n beste.*


Graag gedaan. Je kent me langzamerhand wel  :Smilie: 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Ze zijn inderdaad lastig die orietalisten he? En daarom houd jij je maar liever vast aan dat ene boek waarvan geen enkele auteur bekend is, nog of het allemaal waar is wat er in staat-en enkel is bedoel voor mensen die critiekloos bereid zijn om met hele massa's te gelijk achter een of gedachtengoed aante lopen en ook nog ervoor de meest idiote dingen te doen.*


De kans is zeer groot dat ik meer weet over het orientalistische werk dan jij. Maar goed, het is immers mijn studie.
Verder heb ik je een aantal bronnen vermeld met de bijbehorende namen en titels. Tevens moet je eigenlijk al een beetje doordringen - na een aantal malen gezegd - dat de islamitische geleerden vaak op authentieke overleveringen baseren. Tevens handelen zij ('uluma) vanuit historiografische bronnen. Ik wil best met je daarover discussieren, alleen ben zo bang dat je er geen snotje over weet.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> En alweer beschuldig je iemand die je helemaal niet kent van amateurschap en denk je blijkbaar nog steeds dat ik alsmaar hem citeer.*


Konzelmann is havik-orientalist. Daar valt er niet mee te discussieren. Het enige wat hij wil, is de islam in een ander daglicht stellen. Maar ik kan er altijd naast zitten.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Tu povre. 
> 
> De bronnen die ik gebruikte zijn zo gemakkelijk te vinden dat ik je niet eens een hint geef.*


Beantwoord liever mijn vragen welke historici bepaalde dingen beweren (zie mijn eerste reply). Of ben je weer gewoon aan 't liegen?




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Maar mijn verhaal dus.
> 
> Ten eerste, het genoemde jong was gewoon gekidnapt, tenzij jij kunt aantonen dat het vrijwillig mee ging naar Ukaz, pre-islamitische tijd of niet. En waarom zou hij een beter leven hebben gekregen, omdat hij met Mohammed op de kameel ritjes kon maken in de woestijn, blijkbaar hevig verliefd was op die veel oudere Mohammed, en die misschien ook wel op hem, of dat hij mee kon vechten op het slachtveld? In ieder geval is hij daar niet oud mee geworden en heel jong gestorven. En ook hierin kende die profeet niet zijn verantwoordelijkheid tegenover deze puber en diens ouders, anders had hij deze onbesuisde losbol niet mee op oorlogspad genomen.*


Het is zeer belangrijk of 't om pre- of islamitische tijdperk ging. Want degene die 't heeft gekocht staat los van de islam. Dus betrek de islam a.u.b. er niet mee.

Beginnen je hormonen weer te werken? Waarom moet ik in jouw troep geloven? Welke authentieke overlevering beweren zoiets? Hoe wil je verdomme zoiets gaan staven?  :droef:  




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Je zult alle kinderen die thuis wel eens ruzie hebben uit de ouderlijke macht ontzetten, beetje raar lijkt me, en toch zeker als er nergens iets uit blijkt dat er eerder ruzie was voor dat jong werd gekidnapt.*


Waarom wilde hij graag bij de profeet, vrede zij met hem, blijven? Dus los van je pedofiele gedachtegang. 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Klinkt niet beter, tenzij voor onbenullen of voor die die niet beter willen weten, maar het was niet zijn zoon, en het jong was ook niet door zijn ouders ter adoptie aangeboden- en die waren zeker niet de ouderlijke macht ontzegd-maar hadden wel honderden mijlen gerijsd om hun kind op te sporen en daarna hevig ontsteld dat dat jong liever bij een veel oudere man bleef.*


Geloof staat in zulke zaken centraal. Als Zaid gedwongen werd om naar zijn ouders toe te gaan, dan zal het niet gek zijn dat 't wel eens verkeerd kon aflopen. Zeker als er sprake was van een aantal oorlogen tussen verschillende stammen en tegen de islam. Niemand wilt dat een kind een opvoeder gaat vermoorden, alleen omdat 't opgedragen werd?!. Er spelen hier ongelooflijk veel factoren een rol. Analyseer eerst jouw bewering en kijk wat breder en wees eens wat nauwkeuriger.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Het klinkt dus alleen maar vals! Het is later zo geinterpreteerd om de schijn op te houden dat een en ander in goede harmonie was verlopen, en was dus ook vals.*


En wie zegt dat je bij de rechte lijn hebt? Orintalisten nemen alleen het werk over waarvan zij denken dat hun werk goed verkoopt. Verder werkten de eerste orintalisten vanuit een religieuze invalshoek. Er was pas later sprake van een zogenaamde 'agnostistische' perspectief. Jouw teksten of jouw beweringen slaan vooral bij de eerste orintalisten. Nogmaals, er is helemaal geen sprake van 'wetenschap' nog 'neutralisme'. 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Over dad bloodje, het is niet van Konzemann maar uit een hadit, welke-dat zoek je zelf maar op.*


Die bestaat niet. Zo simpel is 't. Er bestaan duizenden gefabriceerde ahadith. Het lijkt me niet gek als dat 'blootje-hadith' ook er een van is.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> In een tijd dat bondgenootschappen heel noodzakelijk zijn komen er heel vaak verstandshuwelijken voor, werd vroeger hier ook gedaan tussen de Koninklijke huizen, niets nieuws.*


Genoeg overleveringen die het tegenspreken.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Hoe wist hij nu dat ze geen kinderen zouden vermoorden m'n beste, hoezo zou hij daarvan op aan kunnen?*


In ieder geval geen 'Ali. Omdat hij afstamde van een prominente voorvader. Een kind vermoorden in zo'n cultuur brengt veel narigheid met zich mee. 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Fijnmazige cultuur, met moord en doodslag als heel normaal en al die moordende karavaanovervallen bv, vrouwen en kinderhandel?*


Vrouwen, kinderhandel, karavaanovervallen waar gemoord werd? Van de acht kleine expedities zijn er twee vermoord. En wel bij de laatste karavaanoverval. De andere 7 was er geen sprake van 'overvallen', maar slechts confrontaties, waar geen doden noch overvallen plaats vond. Wat betreft de laatste overval en moord, dat accoordeerde niet met de opdrachten van Mohammed, vrede en zegeningen zij met hem. 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Ik neem aan dat hij wel zielsveel van Allah kon houden zonder met Ali in bed te kruipen. In ieder geval kreeg die wel flink klappen te verduren bij die inval. Ondanks jou idee denk ik dat Ali daar toen lag omdat hij daar vaak lag, maar dat er geen rekening mee werd gehouden dat juist die nacht die moordenaars zouden komen. Daarbij komt nog dat de bedoelijng was dat Ali samen met anderen later dan Mohammed naar Jatrib zou komen en miste hij die misschien ietsje te veel.*


Welke historici en welke overleveringen vertellen zoiets. Kun je alleen blren als een schaap? We nemen jou niet serieus. Echt niet, sorry. Je komt er alleen een beetje dom over. Ik zeg dit niet graag, maar je dwingt me.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Ik neem aan dat als jij iets bij voorbaat als troep beschouwt dat ik dan ook niet de bronnen ervan hoef te geven, zal ik toch niet, je zoekt ze maar mooi zelf op, en die voor jou authentieke bronnen komen uit onbevooroordeelde religieuse hoek neem ik aan.*


Geef die bronnen. Ik zoek 't zelf wel op. 




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Als je nu ook nog in durft te gaan op mijn vraag waarom die clanleiders konden denken dat met het aanbieden van de schoonste jonge man van Mekka oom Abu wel een oogje zou toeknijpen als zij zijn lievelingsneef wilden doden-dan lees ik het wel.*


Gaat niet over de islam, maar pre-islamitische gewoontes. Vraag maar aan iemand de zulke gewoontes kent.




> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *
> Tot slot, KNUPPEL.
> 
> Ach, men hoeft mij niet groter te maken
> laat mij maar gewoon knuppeltje blijven
> en niemand zal me daarom haten
> 
> 
> ...


Hou dan ermee op met je pedofiele viezigheid.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Je kunt de wetenschap niet voor je religieuze karretje spannen. Jou medische titels heb je op de markt gekocht.
> Homosexualiteit is geen ziekte, schizofrenie wel.
> Hou maar lekker vast aan je stompzinnige Talibangedachtengoed en voer eens medische collega's aan die met naam en toenaam durven te beweren dat homofilie een ziekte is.*


ach, wat is ziekte, aandoening....
ziekte (de ~ (v.), ~n/~s) 
1 min of meer ernstige of langdurige stoornis in het functioneren van lichaam of geest

Introduction: Mental illness
Mental illness: *The term "mental illness" may refer to a variety of psychological or psychiatric disorders* , but tends to be used to describe the more severe types of mental health disorders. *Less severe mental health problems tend to be called "disorders" or "syndromes" rather than "illness".*  Conditions list: 

The list of conditions in the Mental illness group includes: 
	Depressive disorders 
	Anxiety disorders 
	Dementia 
	Eating disorders 
	Developmental disorders 
Behavioral disorders  
	Tic disorders 
	Psychotic disorders 
	Personality disorders 
o	Gender Identity Disorder  
	Paraphilias (Various sexual fetishes or behaviours)
o	Pedophilia (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Voyeurism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Exhibitionism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Fetishism 
o	Frotteurism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Sexual Masochism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Sexual Sadism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Transvestitism (type of Paraphilias) 


o	*Homosexuality*  staat inderdaad niet in het rijtje maar heb ik er aan toegevoegd waarom de wetenschappers het niet durven??? Tja kijk maar naar de reactie van de maatschappij en op dit forum als je als wetenschapper 1+1 = 2 probeert te verkondigen op basis van WETENSCHAPPELIJK ONDERZOEK en ANLOGIEEN in ETIOLOGIE met de bovengenoemde aandoeningen..

Er zijn wel wetenschappers die het durven:


Treatment of sex offenders with antiandrogenic medication: conceptualization, review of treatment modalities, and preliminary findings.

Berlin FS, Meinecke CF.

*Sexual deviation disorders, or paraphilias, are diagnosable psychiatric syndromes manifested by 1) recurrent fantasies about deviant sex* , 2) intense associated cravings, and 3) stereotypic behavioral responses. Pedophiles seek out children in response to their erotic thoughts and urges, whereas exhibitionists expose themselves. Paraphiliac syndromes ordinarily follow a chronic course and may be associated with biological pathology, but etiological factors are poorly understood. Treatment becomes a consideration when the well-being or rights of others are compromised. Proposed treatments have included psychotherapy, behavior therapy, surgery, and medication. Medroxyprogesterone acetate, which reduces testosterone, may diminish sexual preoccupation and urges, making self-control easier.

en vergeet niet Dr Swaab:

Sexual differentiation of the human brain: relevance for gender identity, transsexualism and sexual orientation.
Swaab DF.

Netherlands Institute for Brain Research, Amsterdam, The Netherlands. [email protected]

Male sexual differentiation of the brain and behavior are thought, on the basis of experiments in rodents, to be caused by androgens, following conversion to estrogens. However, *observations in human subjects with genetic and other disorders show that direct effects of testosterone on the developing fetal brain are of major importance for the development of male gender identity and male heterosexual orientation* . Solid evidence for the importance of postnatal social factors is lacking. *In the human brain, structural diferences have been described that seem to be related to gender identity and sexual orientation* .


Sexual differentiation of the human hypothalamus.

Swaab DF, Chung WC, Kruijver FP, Hofman MA, Ishunina TA.

Graduate School Neurosciences Amsterdam, Netherlands Institute for Brain Research, Meibergdreef 33, 1105 AZ Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

*Functional sex differences in reproduction, gender and sexual orientation and in the incidence of neurological and psychiatric diseases are presumed to be based on structural and functional differences in the hypothalamus and other limbic structures. Factors*  influencing gender, i.e., the feeling to be male or female, are prenatal hormones and compounds that change the levels of these hormones, such as anticonvulsants, while the influence of postnatal social factors is controversial. *Genetic factors and prenatal hormone levels are factors in the determination of sexual orientation, i.e. heterosexuality, bisexuality or homosexuality* . There is no convincing evidence for postnatal social factors involved in the determination of sexual orientation. The period of overt sexual differentiation of the human hypothalamus occurs between approximately four years of age and adulthood, thus much later than is generally presumed, although the late sexual differentiation may of course be based upon processes that have already been programmed in mid-pregnancy or during the neonatal period. The recently reported differences in a number of structures in the human hypothalamus and adjacent structures depend strongly on age. Replication of these data is certainly necessary. Since the size of brain structures may be influenced by premortem factors (e.g. agonal state) and postmortem factors (e.g. fixation time), one should not only perform volume measurements, but also estimate a parameter that is not dependent on such factors as, i.e., total cell number of the brain structure in question. In addition, functional differences that depend on the levels of circulating hormones in adulthood have been observed in several hypothalamic and other brain structures. The mechanisms causing sexual differentiation of hypothalamic nuclei, the pre- and postnatal factors influencing this process, and the exact functional consequences of the morphological and functional hypothalamic differences await further elucidation.

blijkbaar zijn er meer wetenschappers die er een "Taliban" (lees afwijkende gedachtengoed dan de massa) op nahouden en niet geintimideerd raken
enfi, iemand met een "probleem" moet wel eerst inzien dat het een afwijking is alvorens "behandeling" mogelijk is  :hihi: 

zo, en nu houdt deze obsessive-compulsieve er mee op  :grote grijns: 


 :zwaai: 
 :zwaai: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *
> 
> Belangrijker voor mij echter, en de reden waarm ik hierop reageerde, is voor mij de vraag: WAAR IS DIT VOOR NODIG?
> *


*
Het is nodig omdat het misschien waar is, of misschien niet. En als het nou eens waar zou zijn, dan zouden de moslims die moeite hebben met homosexualiteit hun standpunten kunnen verbeteren, omdat ze iets nieuws hebben geleerd. En hier zouden vele homo's het voordeel van ondrvinden.
En als het niet waar is, dan zouden misschien enkele homo's het makkelijker vinden hun homosexuele levenshouding minder/geen invullin te geven, wanneer ze dat zouden willen.
[quote]
Want zoals in deze discussie vanaf het begin naar voren kwam, zijn er nogal wat moslims die moeite hebben met (openlijke) homosexualiteit, danwel het gewoon afkeuren. En om dan te gaan zeggen dat onze geliefde profeet, vrede zij met hem, misschien wel homosexueel geaard was, lijkt mij dan een poging tot provocatie/belediging, of zie ik dat nou verkeerd?
[/quote
Ja, dat zie je verkeerd. Jouw redenering is: waarom zouden we geschiedenisonderzoek doen naar iets waar veel mensen belang bij hebben. Maar je bent toch op zoek bent naar wat er 'werkelijk' gebeurd is? Waarom zou waarheid bedreigend zijn?




Waarom zou je je hier mee bezig willen houden? Lijkt wel of dit soort dingen tegenwoordig de lakmoesproef is voor de aangepaste moslim: als je niet tegen dit soort dingen kan, ben je niet gentegreerd ofzo?


*

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door weer een Jasmin_ 
> *
> Belangrijker voor mij echter, en de reden waarm ik hierop reageerde, is voor mij de vraag: WAAR IS DIT VOOR NODIG? Want zoals in deze discussie vanaf het begin naar voren kwam, zijn er nogal wat moslims die moeite hebben met (openlijke) homosexualiteit, danwel het gewoon afkeuren. En om dan te gaan zeggen dat onze geliefde profeet, vrede zij met hem, misschien wel homosexueel geaard was, lijkt mij dan een poging tot provocatie/belediging, of zie ik dat nou verkeerd?
> *


*


Ja, dat zie je verkeerd. Jouw redenering is: waarom zouden we geschiedenisonderzoek doen naar iets waar veel mensen belang bij hebben. Maar je bent toch op zoek bent naar wat er 'werkelijk' gebeurd is? Waarom zou waarheid bedreigend zijn?






Waarom zou je je hier mee bezig willen houden? Lijkt wel of dit soort dingen tegenwoordig de lakmoesproef is voor de aangepaste moslim: als je niet tegen dit soort dingen kan, ben je niet gentegreerd ofzo?


*

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Graag gedaan. Je kent me langzamerhand wel 
> 
> 
> 
> De kans is zeer groot dat ik meer weet over het orientalistische werk dan jij. Maar goed, het is immers mijn studie.
> Verder heb ik je een aantal bronnen vermeld met de bijbehorende namen en titels. Tevens moet je eigenlijk al een beetje doordringen - na een aantal malen gezegd - dat de islamitische geleerden vaak op authentieke overleveringen baseren. Tevens handelen zij ('uluma) vanuit historiografische bronnen. Ik wil best met je daarover discussieren, alleen ben zo bang dat je er geen snotje over weet.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, voor iemand die me niet serieus neemt-trek je toch nog steeds veel tijd voor me uit lieverd.

Verder is de overtuigingskracht van je argumenten werkelijk verpletterend, maar zou je niet eens echt geschiedenis willen gaan studeren?

Groetjes.

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ach, voor iemand die me niet serieus neemt-trek je toch nog steeds veel tijd voor me uit lieverd.
> 
> Verder is de overtuigingskracht van je argumenten werkelijk verpletterend, maar zou je niet eens echt geschiedenis willen gaan studeren?
> 
> Groetjes.*


Waarom geef je niet gewoon de bronnen waar je het over hebt?
Je argument "maar zou je niet eens echt geschiedenis willen gaan studeren?" doet mij als buitenstaander denken dat jij geen antwoord meer hebt. Terwijl je dat misschien best hebt.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Nelis70_ 
> *Waarom geef je niet gewoon de bronnen waar je het over hebt?
> Je argument "maar zou je niet eens echt geschiedenis willen gaan studeren?" doet mij als buitenstaander denken dat jij geen antwoord meer hebt. Terwijl je dat misschien best hebt.*



Zou dat helpen bij onze Ibn? Ik denk niet dat hij er voor zou openstaan, daarvoor zit hij veel te vastgeroest in zijn eigen stramiendenken.


Groetjes.

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Zou dat helpen bij onze Ibn? Ik denk niet dat hij er voor zou openstaan, daarvoor zit hij veel te vastgeroest in zijn eigen stramiendenken.
> 
> 
> Groetjes.*


Misschien helpt het niet, maar over bronnen praten en ze niet noemen is ook half werk, en bevestigd hem waarschijnlijk alleen maar in zijn mening, en terecht.

----------


## mocrovrij

-edit by nl-x: het is niet de bedoeling dat je simpelweg over homoseksuele fantasin gaat praten. Daar bestaan andere fora voor. Bovendien is je woordkeuze op meerdere plekken minder gepast. Verder mis ik op zijn allerminst een regilieus verband in je verhaal.-

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door mocrovrij_ 
> *.*



Stoer verhaal. Pas wel op met dat snuiven, daar kun je aardig impotent van worden. En dan is het uit met de pret, met mannen of vrouwen. Waus of niet waus.

----------


## zakaria-1981

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Homoseksualiteit   
> Voor moslims is homoseksualiteit een moeilijk onderwerp. 
> Het is immers veel makkelijker om een eenduidig standpunt 
> in te nemen dan om nuanceringen aan te brengen en de 
> homoseksuele medemens te aanvaarden zoals hij of zij is.
> Voor de individuele homo met een moslimachtergrond zorgt 
> de druk van de omgeving voor veel stress en innerlijke 
> conflicten. Enerzijds is de directe omgeving voor hem erg 
> ...


Meneer Van Bommel, ik vind dit een heel goed stuk. Zeker omdat het enerzijds niet wordt goedgekeurt en anderzijds omdat er geen heksenjacht op gemaakt wordt. Dit betuigt dus van een zekere gedoogbeleid, met als doel: de islamitische normen en waarden behouden. De homo's niet te vervolgen en zorgen dat ze dus niet in een isolement komen. Uiteraard kunnen we (moslims) dit niet goedkeuren, maar als er dan toch iemand is die homo is...wat we niet zien is er niet...en de persoon in kwestie kan gewoon zijn geloof belijden.

Met andere woorden: de islam weet dat het er is, maar laat het toe met als reden: de islamitische samenleving houd stand zonder ontwricht te worden.

Groetjes Zakaria/Sjoerd

----------


## zakaria-1981

ik wilde nog toevoegen...de islam laat het wel toe, maar keurt het NIET goed. Dit om misverstanden te verkomen.

Mocht ik heb verkeerd begrepen hebben, zou ik graag door de heer Van Bommel gecorrigeerd worden

[email protected]

----------


## Remco

Ik vind het ook een goed stuk. En alle reacties waren ook te verwachten.

Homo, hetro enz. We zijn allemaal mensen. En zo moeten we denk ik met elkaar omgaan, als mensen. 

Waarom zou een hetero meerwaarde hebben t.o.v. een homo. Omdat een hetero de natuur beter dient? 

Zoals we ons als mens nu vermenigvuldigen, weten we ook dat het eens op moet houden. In China hebben ze dat al eerder ontdekt. Misschien heeft jullie god daarvoor de homo geschapen? Om de wereldbevolking te reguleren? Maakt god daar aids voor en vogelgriep? En een tsunami?En een aardbeving in Pakistan?

Ik geloof er niet in. In elk geval, homo's zijn volwaardig lid van deze samenleving met alle rechten en plichten die iedereen heeft. 

Nu mogen mensen dingen zeggen en valt het onder de vrijheid van godsdienst. Maar mensen discrimineren op sexuele geaardheid mag ook niet. Het wordt tijd dat de wet tegen discriminatie gaat prevaleren boven de vrijheid van godsdienst. Kerk en staat zouden duidelijker gescheiden moeten worden.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Bedankt voor de belangstelling, m'n beste.
> 
> Ze zijn inderdaad lastig die orietalisten he? En daarom houd jij je maar liever vast aan dat ene boek waarvan geen enkele auteur bekend is, nog of het allemaal waar is wat er in staat-en enkel is bedoel voor mensen die critiekloos bereid zijn om met hele massa's te gelijk achter een of gedachtengoed aante lopen en ook nog ervoor de meest idiote dingen te doen.
> 
> En alweer beschuldig je iemand die je helemaal niet kent van amateurschap en denk je blijkbaar nog steeds dat ik alsmaar hem citeer.
> 
> Tu povre. 
> 
> ...





Heb ik dat goed begrepen.
Als je met jongens loopt te rotzooien,ben je nog geen gay,want dan zou 75% van de marokanen homosexueel zijn. Ik als Hollandse gay spreek uit ervaring.Een man of een vrouw maakt niet veel uit voor sommige maroc.mannen.Het schijnt dat gaymannen beter kunnen pijpen.Tenminste dat vertellen ze meestal na afloop.En heel veel moslimvrouwen doen ook geen orale sex.Dus?????

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Heb ik dat goed begrepen.
> Als je met jongens loopt te rotzooien,ben je nog geen gay,want dan zou 75% van de marokanen homosexueel zijn. Ik als Hollandse gay spreek uit ervaring.Een man of een vrouw maakt niet veel uit voor sommige maroc.mannen.Het schijnt dat gaymannen beter kunnen pijpen.Tenminste dat vertellen ze meestal na afloop.En heel veel moslimvrouwen doen ook geen orale sex.Dus?????*


Mij boeit dat niet zo. Maar als het zo is, is dat een weetje voor de Marokkaanse vrouw.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Heb ik dat goed begrepen.
> Als je met jongens loopt te rotzooien,ben je nog geen gay,want dan zou 75% van de marokanen homosexueel zijn. Ik als Hollandse gay spreek uit ervaring.Een man of een vrouw maakt niet veel uit voor sommige maroc.mannen.Het schijnt dat gaymannen beter kunnen pijpen.Tenminste dat vertellen ze meestal na afloop.En heel veel moslimvrouwen doen ook geen orale sex.Dus?????*


Mij boeit dat niet zo. Maar als het zo is, is dat een weetje voor de Marokkaanse vrouw.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Heb ik dat goed begrepen.
> Als je met jongens loopt te rotzooien,ben je nog geen gay,want dan zou 75% van de marokanen homosexueel zijn. Ik als Hollandse gay spreek uit ervaring.Een man of een vrouw maakt niet veel uit voor sommige maroc.mannen.Het schijnt dat gaymannen beter kunnen pijpen.Tenminste dat vertellen ze meestal na afloop.En heel veel moslimvrouwen doen ook geen orale sex.Dus?????*



Het was alleen bedoeld om de rabiate homohaters hier te laten zien dat indien je de juiste hadiets naast elkaar legt- je met een beetje redeneerkunst makkelijk kunt aantonen dat Mohammed van twee walletjes at.

Met jongens rotzooi ik niet, ook niet met Marokkaanse mannen. Met anderen trouwens ook niet.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Het was alleen bedoeld om de rabiate homohaters hier te laten zien dat indien je de juiste hadiets naast elkaar legt- je met een beetje redeneerkunst makkelijk kunt aantonen dat Mohammed van twee walletjes at.
> 
> Met jongens rotzooi ik niet, ook niet met Marokkaanse mannen. Met anderen trouwens ook niet.*


Iedereen leest een boek met een andere perceptie. Zoeken naar tegenstrijdigheden is ook in de bijbel geen probleem. Het gaat er om hoe mensen er mee omgaan toch?

Groet Remco

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Iedereen leest een boek met een andere perceptie. Zoeken naar tegenstrijdigheden is ook in de bijbel geen probleem. Het gaat er om hoe mensen er mee omgaan toch?
> 
> Groet Remco*



Volkomen juist, ook al liegen sommige teksten er niet om.


Groetjes.

----------


## Shezerade

Ik ben zelf een homoseksuele marokkaan en toch moet ik als maar meer en meer vaststellen dat er idd enorme contradicties bestaan in de Islam. 

Mijn vraag is eigenlijk nu het volgende: men citeerde op een bepaald moment een koranvers waarin stond dat als men iemand betrapte die de handelingen gelijkwaardig aan die van het volk van loot, uitvoerdde, dat men beiden moet doden. Het louter gevoelens hebben is dan niet verboden, en mag dan ook niet gestraft worden?? Ofwel?? En ja, hoe kan ik berouw tonen nadat mijn hoofd er is afgehakt????

Als schepsels van Allah, zijn we allemaal zogezegd gelijk. Ik vraag me af waarom de ene zijn proef op deze wereld er makkelijker is dan andere. Een hetero zal niet de problemen moeten oplossen waarmee een homo kampt? We zijn dus niet gelijk voor onze Schepper, de een is handicap en de andere heeft gevoelens die met de dood worden bestraft.Als deze god zich barmhartig durft noemen, dan wil ik HET niet zien als het woedend is.

Ik begin meer en meer mijn geloof kwijt te raken, vooral door de fundamentalisjes onder ons. In plaats de cruwe islam te laten zien en daar bewijzen van te geven, toon ons de echte islam!!!

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Shezerade_ 
> *Ik ben zelf een homoseksuele marokkaan en toch moet ik als maar meer en meer vaststellen dat er idd enorme contradicties bestaan in de Islam. 
> 
> Mijn vraag is eigenlijk nu het volgende: men citeerde op een bepaald moment een koranvers waarin stond dat als men iemand betrapte die de handelingen gelijkwaardig aan die van het volk van loot, uitvoerdde, dat men beiden moet doden. Het louter gevoelens hebben is dan niet verboden, en mag dan ook niet gestraft worden?? Ofwel?? En ja, hoe kan ik berouw tonen nadat mijn hoofd er is afgehakt????
> 
> Als schepsels van Allah, zijn we allemaal zogezegd gelijk. Ik vraag me af waarom de ene zijn proef op deze wereld er makkelijker is dan andere. Een hetero zal niet de problemen moeten oplossen waarmee een homo kampt? We zijn dus niet gelijk voor onze Schepper, de een is handicap en de andere heeft gevoelens die met de dood worden bestraft.Als deze god zich barmhartig durft noemen, dan wil ik HET niet zien als het woedend is.
> 
> Ik begin meer en meer mijn geloof kwijt te raken, vooral door de fundamentalisjes onder ons. In plaats de cruwe islam te laten zien en daar bewijzen van te geven, toon ons de echte islam!!!*




Ik begrijp je dilemma, en wens je heel veel sterkte. Volg je hart, dat is altijd het beste.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Shezerade_ 
> Ik ben zelf een homoseksuele marokkaan en toch moet ik als maar meer en meer vaststellen dat er idd enorme contradicties bestaan in de Islam. 
> 
> Mijn vraag is eigenlijk nu het volgende: men citeerde op een bepaald moment een koranvers waarin stond dat als men iemand betrapte die de handelingen gelijkwaardig aan die van het volk van loot, uitvoerdde, dat men beiden moet doden. Het louter gevoelens hebben is dan niet verboden, en mag dan ook niet gestraft worden?? Ofwel?? En ja, hoe kan ik berouw tonen nadat mijn hoofd er is afgehakt????
> 
> Als schepsels van Allah, zijn we allemaal zogezegd gelijk. Ik vraag me af waarom de ene zijn proef op deze wereld er makkelijker is dan andere. Een hetero zal niet de problemen moeten oplossen waarmee een homo kampt? We zijn dus niet gelijk voor onze Schepper, de een is handicap en de andere heeft gevoelens die met de dood worden bestraft.Als deze god zich barmhartig durft noemen, dan wil ik HET niet zien als het woedend is.
> 
> Ik begin meer en meer mijn geloof kwijt te raken, vooral door de fundamentalisjes onder ons. In plaats de cruwe islam te laten zien en daar bewijzen van te geven, toon ons de echte islam!!!


Veel mannen en vrouwen zijn van nature homosexueel. Allah heeft ook hen geschapen. Hoe kan Allah's schepping slecht zijn? Maar dat zeggen mensen, als ze zeggen dat homosexualiteit slecht is. Dat is godslasterlijk.

Stel, iemand antwoordt: "Allah heeft ook het kwaad geschapen. En als wij het kwaad kwaad noemen, is dat niet godslasterlijk".

Maar Allah heeft het kwaad niet geschapen. Allah heeft mensen geschapen met het vermogen om kwaad te doen, dat is iets anders. Hij heeft ons geschapen met vrije wil en het vermogen om te kiezen tussen goed en kwaad. Mensen brengen het kwaad in de wereld, niet Allah - een ander oordeel zou godslasterlijk zijn. Allah houdt mensen verantwoordelijk voor het kwaad dat zij doen.

Allah heeft mannen en vrouwen geschapen. Wij kiezen niet vrijwillig of we vrouw of man zijn. Zo kiezen we ook niet vrijwillig of we homosexueel of heterosexueel zijn. Ga maar bij jezelf te rade: heb jij dat vrijwillig gekozen? Vast niet.
Homosexualiteit en heterosexualiteit maken deel uit van Allah's schepping. Hoe zou Allah's schepping niet goed kunnen zijn?

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *Veel mannen en vrouwen zijn van nature homosexueel. Allah heeft ook hen geschapen. Hoe kan Allah's schepping slecht zijn? Maar dat zeggen mensen, als ze zeggen dat homosexualiteit slecht is. Dat is godslasterlijk.
> 
> Stel, iemand antwoordt: "Allah heeft ook het kwaad geschapen. En als wij het kwaad kwaad noemen, is dat niet godslasterlijk".
> 
> Maar Allah heeft het kwaad niet geschapen. Allah heeft mensen geschapen met het vermogen om kwaad te doen, dat is iets anders. Hij heeft ons geschapen met vrije wil en het vermogen om te kiezen tussen goed en kwaad. Mensen brengen het kwaad in de wereld, niet Allah - een ander oordeel zou godslasterlijk zijn. Allah houdt mensen verantwoordelijk voor het kwaad dat zij doen.
> 
> Allah heeft mannen en vrouwen geschapen. Wij kiezen niet vrijwillig of we vrouw of man zijn. Zo kiezen we ook niet vrijwillig of we homosexueel of heterosexueel zijn. Ga maar bij jezelf te rade: heb jij dat vrijwillig gekozen? Vast niet.
> Homosexualiteit en heterosexualiteit maken deel uit van Allah's schepping. Hoe zou Allah's schepping niet goed kunnen zijn?*


keuzes...... 
kiest de pedofiel ervoor om sex te hebben met kindertjes... de kleptomaan om te stelen... de verkrachter om te verkrachten... de seriemoordenaar om te moorden......

wellicht zwaar overtrokken... maar toch.... keuzes....vs...."genen"...

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *keuzes...... 
> kiest de pedofiel ervoor om sex te hebben met kindertjes... de kleptomaan om te stelen... de verkrachter om te verkrachten... de seriemoordenaar om te moorden......
> 
> wellicht zwaar overtrokken... maar toch.... keuzes....vs...."genen"...*


Te overtrokken.
Je vergelijkt appels met peren.

Waarom vergelijk je Homoseksuelen met zieke mensen ?
Dat zou net zoiets zijn als alle mannen pedo's te noemen en verkrachters en moordenaars.
Dus alle mannen zijn dan ziek.

In de vergelijking die ik maak kan ik bewijzen dat het MEESTAL mannen zijn die dat doen. (weet je zelf ook) 
Wat kan jij bewijzen ?

Bewijs eens dat Homoseksuelen ziek zijn.
Het is niet te zien aan het *DNA* , het is niet te meten met een thermometer. 
Het is nergens aan te zien buiten het zelf aangemeten gedrag.
Maar zeg nou zelf, veel hetero's gedragen zich ook niet echt netjes.

Weet wel dat je (besef het goed)  het aan 99,99% niet kan zien of merken.
Dat zegt genoeg over je vrienden en vriendinnen, maar je weet het alleen niet van ze.
Bedenk dan ook dat het grootste deel van de vrouwen (welk geloof dan ook) Biseksueel is.
Dat veel het verdringen (door het geloof)  is een andere zaak, maar daarom zijn ze er nog wel.
Veel verdringen het ook omdat ze geen 'heibel' in de hut willen, maar ze zijn het wel.
DAT veel het verdringen of ontkennen is hun recht. 

Li & Renske

----------


## contradictio

bla bla bla....





> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Te overtrokken.
> Je vergelijkt appels met peren.
> 
> Waarom vergelijk je Homoseksuelen met zieke mensen ?
> Dat zou net zoiets zijn als alle mannen pedo's te noemen en verkrachters en moordenaars.
> Dus alle mannen zijn dan ziek
> 
> Bewijs eens dat Homoseksuelen ziek zijn.
> ...


 

ziek.... wie geeft het plakaat ziek en op basis waarvan.. heb je je dat al eens afgevraagd?... een aanwijzing: "ziek" is een definitie die we er zelf aan geven en wordt bepaald door de maatschappij... immers wij noemen iemand die op kinderen valt ziek, iemand die wanen heeft ziek... Is het te bewijzen dat deze persoon een afwijking heeft met DNA of thermometer? nee dus...

zowel bij homosex als in het geval van "andere geestes afwijkingen" is er in ieder geval sprake van een erfelijke component en een omgevings "trigger"/component... wetenschappelijke bewijzen hiervoor kun je in eerdere posts van mij vinden met de zoekfunctie...





> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> 
> Weet wel dat je (besef het goed)  het aan 99,99% niet kan zien of merken.
> Dat zegt genoeg over je vrienden en vriendinnen, maar je weet het alleen niet van ze.
> Bedenk dan ook dat het grootste deel van de vrouwen (welk geloof dan ook) Biseksueel is.
> Dat veel het verdringen (door het geloof)  is een andere zaak, maar daarom zijn ze er nog wel.
> Veel verdringen het ook omdat ze geen 'heibel' in de hut willen, maar ze zijn het wel.
> DAT veel het verdringen of ontkennen is hun recht.





> Li & Renske [/B]


wat is je punt? in relatie tot keuzes en geen keuze hebben ?

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ bla bla bla....


Sterk argument.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Sterk argument.*


Zij is een wetenschapster.

----------


## sahar1982

Islam verbiedt homoseksualiteit ten strengst. Homoseksualiteit is erg vies. Homos zijn vieze mensen en goor bahhh. Homos zijn geen mensen. Moslims die homoseksualiteit goedkeuren of sympathie vertonen voor vieze homos begaan grote zonden.

Moslima 4Eever!

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door sahar1982_ 
> *Islam verbiedt homoseksualiteit ten strengst. Homoseksualiteit is erg vies. Homos zijn vieze mensen en goor bahhh. Homos zijn geen mensen. Moslims die homoseksualiteit goedkeuren of sympathie vertonen voor vieze homos begaan grote zonden.
> 
> Moslima 4Eever!*



weer zo'n sociaal gevormde en nergens op gestoelde mening.... laten we dus niet overdrijven...

feiten:

Homo's in de Koran:

7:81 people given to excesses
  

26:166 people who transgress all bounds of what is right
  

27:54 Would you commit this abomination 
  

27:55 people without any awareness (of right and wrong)!
  


etc....

Voor wetenschappeilijk bewijs rondom oorzaak homo zijn zie mijn vorige berichten of zoek zelf op PubMed (wetenschappelijke database):

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.fcgi

----------


## sahar1982

Wat wil jij met onderstaande verzen zeggen? Denk jij dat de Islam homoseksualiteit goedkeurt? Of dat de Koran instemt met zulke daden?






> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *weer zo'n sociaal gevormde en nergens op gestoelde mening.... laten we dus niet overdrijven...
> 
> feiten:
> 
> Homo's in de Koran:
> 
> 7:81 people given to excesses
>   
> ...

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door sahar1982_ 
> *Wat wil jij met onderstaande verzen zeggen? Denk jij dat de Islam homoseksualiteit goedkeurt? Of dat de Koran instemt met zulke daden?*


niemand kan tegenwoordig nog Engels lezen he... laat staan Arabisch...
sterker nog ... jij kunt blijkbaar niet eens a.h.v. die nummers de ayaat in het Nederlands opzoeken... sterker nog.. heb je zelf wel eens de Koran gelezen...immers dan had je wel begrepen dat er nergens een goedkeuring staat....

Sorry hoor als het bot overkomt maar ik vond you reply echt te dom voor woorden...



Ik zei:

_weer zo'n sociaal gevormde en nergens op gestoelde mening.... laten we dus niet overdrijven..._ 

dat was als reactie op jouw opmerking: _Homos zijn geen mensen._ 

De Koran zegt veel "negatiefs"over homo's maar dat het geen mensen zijn dat maak jij er weer van... 
Ik keur het ten strengste af als mensen zeggen over andere mensen dat ze geen mensen zijn omdat ze iets verkeerds doen...

Hitler heeft zijn volgelingen ook wijs gemaakt dat joden geen mensen waren (o.a. omdat ze niet voldeden aan zijn ideologie) en dat het dus legitiem was om ze als beesten "" af te slachten"....

----------


## sahar1982

Rustig aan... homo's die het stiekem doen schamen zich voor wat ze doen omdat diep in hun innerlijk weten dat ze verkeerd bezig zijn, maar zogenaamde 'moslim homo's' die openlijk hun homo'zijn verdedigen en homoseksualiteit onder moslims willen verspreieden zijn groot gevaar voor onze samenleving, ik weet niet of je zulke mensen menselijkheid moet toekenen.




> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *niemand kan tegenwoordig nog Engels lezen he... laat staan Arabisch...
> sterker nog ... jij kunt blijkbaar niet eens a.h.v. die nummers de ayaat in het Nederlands opzoeken... sterker nog.. heb je zelf wel eens de Koran gelezen...immers dan had je wel begrepen dat er nergens een goedkeuring staat....
> 
> Sorry hoor als het bot overkomt maar ik vond you reply echt te dom voor woorden...
> 
> 
> 
> Ik zei:
> ...

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door sahar1982_ 
> *zogenaamde 'moslim homo's' die openlijk hun homo'zijn verdedigen en homoseksualiteit onder moslims willen verspreieden zijn groot gevaar voor onze samenleving, ik weet niet of je zulke mensen menselijkheid moet toekenen.*



Kom, kom, niet zo flauw. Dat kan best strenger!

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door David_ 
> *Kom, kom, niet zo flauw. Dat kan best strenger!*



Bouwkraantje?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door sahar1982_ 
> *Islam verbiedt homoseksualiteit ten strengst. Homoseksualiteit is erg vies. Homos zijn vieze mensen en goor bahhh. Homos zijn geen mensen. Moslims die homoseksualiteit goedkeuren of sympathie vertonen voor vieze homos begaan grote zonden.
> 
> Moslima 4Eever!*


Als ze stiekem doen? (hoe kom je dan achter?).

----------


## dr.strangelove

Laat de homo's lekker homo zijn en doen. Ik vind het persoonlijk onzin dat homo's in stilte hun homoschap moeten beleiden. Ik heb jarenlang voor homo's gewerkt en van homo's les gehad en ik kan je vertellen dat het stuk voor stuk zeer nette, ontwikkelde en open exemplaren waren waar de gemiddelde Nederlander nog wat van kan leren. Homofilie is een verschijnsel van alle tijden en alle plaatsen. Het komt voor onder alle kleuren, volken en religies. Waarom kun je die mensen dan niet gewoon accepteren zoals ze zijn en waarom mogen ze hun voorkeur niet gewoon kenbaar maken in de Moslim-gemeenschap? Er wordt hier gezegd dat je niet over anderen mag oordelen volgens de Koran, omdat een oordeel vellen alleen voorbehouden is aan de schepper. Ik zeg dat door homo's het zwijgen op te leggen je impliciet wl een oordel velt. Je zegt: "Jouw sexuele voorkeur is niet geaccepteerd en we hebben liever dat je daarover zwijgt". Denk er maar eens over na hoe het zou zijn als jij aan niemand in je omgeving mag vertellen van wie je houdt omdat zij niet geaccepteerd is binnen jouw omgeving.

Kom op Moslim Nederland. Emancipeer eens even en geef gewoon ruiterlijk toe dat het onzin is om mensen op basis van hun sexuele voorkeur tot een geheimzinnig leven te dwingen. Het is inconsequent, want je mag niet oordelen over een ander. Het is beledigend en het is frustrerend voor de slachtoffers. Als je daar niet mee in kunt stemmen mag je wat mij betreft gestraft worden door de enige echt authoriteit: justitie. Voor de mens, door de mens en al zo oud als de mensheid zelf. Duidelijk, tastbaar, werkbaar, zonder ruimte voor individuele interpretatie en ouder dan het oudste geloofsboek.

----------


## gh.wille

> _Geplaatst door dr.strangelove_ 
> *Laat de homo's lekker homo zijn en doen. Ik vind het persoonlijk onzin dat homo's in stilte hun homoschap moeten beleiden. Ik heb jarenlang voor homo's gewerkt en van homo's les gehad en ik kan je vertellen dat het stuk voor stuk zeer nette, ontwikkelde en open exemplaren waren waar de gemiddelde Nederlander nog wat van kan leren. Homofilie is een verschijnsel van alle tijden en alle plaatsen. Het komt voor onder alle kleuren, volken en religies. Waarom kun je die mensen dan niet gewoon accepteren zoals ze zijn en waarom mogen ze hun voorkeur niet gewoon kenbaar maken in de Moslim-gemeenschap? Er wordt hier gezegd dat je niet over anderen mag oordelen volgens de Koran, omdat een oordeel vellen alleen voorbehouden is aan de schepper. Ik zeg dat door homo's het zwijgen op te leggen je impliciet wl een oordel velt. Je zegt: "Jouw sexuele voorkeur is niet geaccepteerd en we hebben liever dat je daarover zwijgt". Denk er maar eens over na hoe het zou zijn als jij aan niemand in je omgeving mag vertellen van wie je houdt omdat zij niet geaccepteerd is binnen jouw omgeving.
> 
> Kom op Moslim Nederland. Emancipeer eens even en geef gewoon ruiterlijk toe dat het onzin is om mensen op basis van hun sexuele voorkeur tot een geheimzinnig leven te dwingen. Het is inconsequent, want je mag niet oordelen over een ander. Het is beledigend en het is frustrerend voor de slachtoffers. Als je daar niet mee in kunt stemmen mag je wat mij betreft gestraft worden door de enige echt authoriteit: justitie. Voor de mens, door de mens en al zo oud als de mensheid zelf. Duidelijk, tastbaar, werkbaar, zonder ruimte voor individuele interpretatie en ouder dan het oudste geloofsboek.*


Zelden ben ik op deze side ,en waag me ook niet in een discussie maar ik ben het in dit geval volkomen eens met jou , maar ook met Contraditio . En wel om het feit dat jullie het beide vooral van de MENSELIJKE kant bekijken .

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door sahar1982_ 
> *Islam verbiedt homoseksualiteit ten strengst. Homoseksualiteit is erg vies. Homos zijn vieze mensen en goor bahhh. Homos zijn geen mensen. Moslims die homoseksualiteit goedkeuren of sympathie vertonen voor vieze homos begaan grote zonden.
> 
> Moslima 4Eever!*



Kom, kom niet zo mild!






Hoogste toren  :moe:

----------


## gaypride

Start campagne Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt 

Op woensdag 15 maart start Schorer de campagne Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt voor het project Veilige Haven: een plek voor etnische jongeren met homoseksuele, lesbische, biseksuele of transgender gevoelens. De komende weken zijn de posters te vinden op wildplakzuilen door heel Amsterdam en in advertenties in onder meer Metro Amsterdam. 

Amsterdam telt 2700 jongeren in de leeftijd van 15 tot 24 jaar van Turkse, Marokkaanse, Surinaamse en Antilliaanse komaf die homoseksuele of lesbische gevoelens hebben. Onder hen zijn er naar schatting 1600 moslimjongeren. De titel van de campagne Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt sluit daarbij aan. Volker Moritz, projectleider van Veilige Haven: De titel is tot stand gekomen door inbreng van de jongeren zelf en in overleg met een aantal imams. Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt geeft aan wat veel jongeren voelen, namelijk dat hun gevoelens geen keuze zijn. Zij zijn wie zij zijn. De zin verwoordt daarmee ook de diepgekoesterde wens naar acceptatie. 

Alle jongeren worstelen met de bekende vooroordelen over homoseksualiteit als ze ontdekken dat ze gevoelens hebben voor iemand van hetzelfde geslacht. Jongeren uit een andere cultuur, zoals de moslimjongeren, hebben meestal nog een extra conflict: het sterke verbod op homoseksualiteit binnen die cultuur of religie. Veilige Haven is opgezet voor deze jongeren. Zodat ze in een veilige en vertrouwde omgeving over al hun gevoelens, twijfels en verwarringen kunnen praten, zegt Volker Moritz. Sinds de start van dit project hebben al tientallen jongeren met verschillende etnische achtergronden hun hart kunnen luchten. Vaak is dat voor het eerst. Met deze campagne willen we meer jongeren bereiken, zodat zij gemakkelijker de weg naar Veilige Haven weten te vinden. 

Twee keer per week heeft Veilige Haven een inloopspreekuur. Maar jongeren kunnen ook bellen met Veilige Haven (020  573 94 01) of mailen naar [email protected]. Daarnaast kan Veilige Haven ook zorgen voor opvang en onderdak. 

Veilige Haven inloop en opvang is een project van Schorer, in samenwerking met HVO-Querido, Stichting Habibi Ana, COC Amsterdam en het Amsterdams Centrum Buitenlanders en is mede gefinancierd door de Gemeente Amsterdam en het Ministerie van VWS.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Fasil_allah_ 
> *O Muslims! When a Muslim blindly imitates the West, he turns into a loyal supporter of their beliefs and customs; he is like one who tries to reform something but spoils it while he is unaware. He is just like a defeated follower, like a baby who bites and severs his mother's breast while it is in his mouth. Such a person does not know that blind copying of the West involves hidden hazards and that our rights, honor and dignity are violated by such imitation and imbecilic pride.
> 
> O Muslims! The Prophet sallallaahu 'alayhi wa sallam said: "You will imitate the nations before you very closely to the extent that if they went into a lizard's hole, you would enter it as well” his companions, may Allaah be pleased with them, inquired: “(Do you mean) the Jews and Christians, O Messenger of Allaah?” He sallallaahu 'alayhi wa sallam replied: "Who else?” (Bukhaari & Muslim). The Prophet sallallaahu 'alayhi wa sallam also said: "The Day of Judgment will not come until my Nation closely imitates the nations before them.” It was asked: “Like the Persians and Romans, Messenger of Allaah?” He sallallaahu 'alayhi wa sallam replied: "Who are the nations (I could mean) except those?” (Bukhaari).*


Kenden ze in die tijd al zo goed Engels joh. tis toch niet te geloven.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Fasil_allah_ 
> *Nu in deze tijd probeert men de context te veranderen of woorden in andere vorm te zetten dan roepen ze "kijk dit staat toch in"
> Ze hebben noch Tafsier hierover gelezen noch beheersbaar arabic zodat ze een bepaalde gevoel krijgen met een zins aanduiding, maar dit zijn slechts ongelovige die andere willen laten afdwalen*



Ik vermoed dat je me niet helemaal begrepen hebt.

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Fasil_allah_ 
> *Men is ziek in geest en zijn/haar ziel raakt nog meer verdorven.
> 
> De schepper heeft man/vrouw gemaakt om te kunnen voortplanten en ook bij dieren.
> 
> Als leeuwen alleen met elkaar deden dan waren ze uitgestorven.
> 
> Zoek toevlucht tot uw schepper en hopelijk worden u ogen geopend.*


er zijn ook homoseksuele dieren gevonden.
ik geloof zelfs dat er ook necrofiele homoseksuele eenden zijn waargenomen, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

----------


## 888

Als beide mensen van het zelfde geslacht leuk en plezier bij hebben, waarom niet. Laat ze in hun waarden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Fasil_allah_ 
> *Ik begrijp je heel goed, want koran en hadith zijn in classic arabic, waar sommige woorden niet te vertalen zijn in het engels of nederland 
> 
> men leest iets in arabische of in andere taal denk het te kunnen snappen terwijl dit onmogelijk is, om dit te kunnen snappen zijn er Tafsiers.
> 
> Vandaag de dag probeert een kafier de context zodanige te veranderen waardoor de afgedwaalde(gematige muslim(a)) die verblind is door ongelovige zaken om meer ongelovige te worden; zie onderwerpen over Homo, Hoofddoeken en andere zaken die hier ter discussie worden gesteld.*



Al weer geef je er blijk van dat je me niet begrepen hebt. Immers als dat classic arabic niet in het nederlands of het engels te vertalen is volgens jouw, waar om plaats je dan zelf die in het engels vertaalde en gemakshalve van het internet geplukte stukken?

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door sahar1982_ 
> *Islam verbiedt homoseksualiteit ten strengst. Homoseksualiteit is erg vies. Homos zijn vieze mensen en goor bahhh. Homos zijn geen mensen. Moslims die homoseksualiteit goedkeuren of sympathie vertonen voor vieze homos begaan grote zonden.
> 
> Moslima 4Eever!*


Nou ik weet hoe de Islam er over denkt, ook de RK kerk denkt er zo over, maar wat heb ik met de Islam te maken ?
De RK kerk/geloof heb ik ook op een zijspoor gezet, wat moet ik met een geloof (welk geloof dan ook) waar ik geen steun van krijg.
Nou vraag ik ook niet om steun of begrip van wie dan ook, alleen mijn ouders en Fam dan.

Waarom hebben veel van jullie het over vies/goor/Bahhh als je niet weet waar je het over hebt. (ervaring?)
Alleen omdat jullie geloof het niet toelaat?
Ookal laat de Islam het niet toe, daarmee is het nog niet *weg* .
Wie zegt dat de Islam *HET* geloof is?.....Dat zeggen ze allemaal van *HUN* geloof.
De Islam kan (doet het ook) wel van alles verbieden, maar tegenhouden kunnen ze het niet, wel afstraffen, en daar is de Islam erg goed in.

Ik vraag ook aan niemand een goedkeuring, ik doe niets wat de NL wet verbied.
Er zijn zelfs mensen die ik ken, en die niet weten dat ik lesbienne ben, dus hebben ze er waarschijnlijk ook geen last van.
Ik laat tenminste iedereen met of zonder geloof in haar/zijn waarde, dat mis ik soms bij Moslims, die denken altijd alles te weten en de wijsheid in pacht te hebben, en dat hebben ze niet blijkt in de werkelijkheid.

Ik (we) hebben ook Moslima vriendinnen die ook lesbienne zijn, net zoals uit welk geloof dan ook, vaak weet ik niet eens of iemand een geloof heeft en dan welke, dat gaat mij niets aan en doet er ook niet toe.

Waarom doe je zo vijandig tegen iemand die je niet kent?.... Op straat of bij een sportclub zou je mij niet herkennen als lesbienne, dus je bent alleen maar zo omdat een geloof het zegt?

Li.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Nou ik weet hoe de Islam er over denkt, ook de RK kerk denkt er zo over, maar wat heb ik met de Islam te maken ?
> De RK kerk/geloof heb ik ook op een zijspoor gezet, wat moet ik met een geloof (welk geloof dan ook) waar ik geen steun van krijg.
> Nou vraag ik ook niet om steun of begrip van wie dan ook, alleen mijn ouders en Fam dan.
> 
> Waarom hebben veel van jullie het over vies/goor/Bahhh als je niet weet waar je het over hebt. (ervaring?)
> Alleen omdat jullie geloof het niet toelaat?
> Ookal laat de Islam het niet toe, daarmee is het nog niet weg .
> Wie zegt dat de Islam HET geloof is?.....Dat zeggen ze allemaal van HUN geloof.
> ...


Niet aan storen schat, ik kan hier zo een aantal sahih hadiets opdreunen waaruit je zo kunt opmaken dat Mohammed zelf homoseksueel geweest zou kunnen zijn, ook al kun je dat achteraf niet meer bewijzen.

Een god die wel verantwoordelijk is dat er homoseksuele mensen zijn- zo'n tien-vijftien %- en deze niet het recht geven om er gelukkig mee te worden, is ook niet meer dan een door mensen zelf uitgevonden fenomeen, bedoeld om hun eigen hersenkronkels te rechtvaardigen.

Of het nu fundamentalistische moslims, joden of christenen zijn- ze zijn allemaal het zelfde op dit stuk.

Zoals ik al zei, niet aan storen.

----------


## rasje

even iets anders, als ik aan een nederlandse man vraag  vind je die man knap. dan kijkt hij me verschrikt aan en zegt  ik ben geen homo.

Ik denk dus dat het iets man eigens is.

moet je daarom homos afkeuren?

Ik zou weleens willen weten hoe het komt dat iemand homo is, ik had laatst een discussie met een homo en ik vroeg hem  is het nu iets aangeborens of is het aangeleerd gedrag?  .
 Als het aangeboren is, is het dan iets wat je kunt overdragen aan je kinderen, het genetisch materiaal wordt immers toch meegekopieerd ?  Als het aangeleerd gedrag is, psychologisch: bijv. Freud linkt agressie met sex,..? 

( PS: ik ben heeeeeel openminded, dus ik wilde hem shockeren door te vragen of het zou kunnen te maken hebben met aangeleerd gedrag, want dat mag je als marokkaan niet meer vragen aan een homo, terwijl ik al homos ken van lang geleden. Nooit een haat tegen gehad hoor) .


Ik zou wel eens de wetenschappelijke verklaring ervan willen weten, heeft het te maken met een bepaald tekort of teveel aan neurotransmitters, zijn de neuronen in je hersenen in de plastische tijd zo beinvloed dat je nu homo bent,....,....

----------


## rasje

Je zegt het zelf: je maakt het erop uit, dus dat wil zeggen dat jij je subjectieve interpretatie eraan geeft, dat profeet mohamed een homo is.

Feel free, denk maar dat mohamed een homo is, wie weet ben jij immers ook een homo.

van mij mogen ze allemaal homo zijn, en dan ben ik lesbisch.

Einde mensentijdperk.

doeidoei.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door rasje_ 
> *Je zegt het zelf: je maakt het erop uit, dus dat wil zeggen dat jij je subjectieve interpretatie eraan geeft, dat profeet mohamed een homo is.
> 
> Feel free, denk maar dat mohamed een homo is, wie weet ben jij immers ook een homo.
> 
> van mij mogen ze allemaal homo zijn, en dan ben ik lesbisch.
> 
> Einde mensentijdperk.
> 
> doeidoei.*



Zou je niet eens een cursus begrijpend lezen gaan volgen?

Maar lees het nog maar eens over, en lees dan eens wat er staat, want er staat niet wat je leest.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Niet aan storen schat, ik kan hier zo een aantal sahih hadiets opdreunen waaruit je zo kunt opmaken dat Mohammed zelf homoseksueel geweest zou kunnen zijn, ook al kun je dat achteraf niet meer bewijzen.
> 
> Een god die wel verantwoordelijk is dat er homoseksuele mensen zijn- zo'n tien-vijftien %- en deze niet het recht geven om er gelukkig mee te worden, is ook niet meer dan een door mensen zelf uitgevonden fenomeen, bedoeld om hun eigen hersenkronkels te rechtvaardigen.
> 
> Of het nu fundamentalistische moslims, joden of christenen zijn- ze zijn allemaal het zelfde op dit stuk.
> 
> Zoals ik al zei, niet aan storen.*


Nee hoor ik stoor me er niet aan, dan kan ik beter wegblijven van dit soort site's.
Ik weet wel van meer mensen dat ze net iets anders zijn als anderen, dat ze er niet voor uit willen komen is natuurlijk hun keuze en probleem.
Is het nu al geen probleem dan zat het zeker een probleem worden, zoiets kan je niet verbergen en toch gelukkig blijven.

Groetjes van Li.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Nee hoor ik stoor me er niet aan, dan kan ik beter wegblijven van dit soort site's.
> Ik weet wel van meer mensen dat ze net iets anders zijn als anderen, dat ze er niet voor uit willen komen is natuurlijk hun keuze en probleem.
> Is het nu al geen probleem dan zat het zeker een probleem worden, zoiets kan je niet verbergen en toch gelukkig blijven.
> 
> Groetjes van Li.*


Ik neem aan dat je gewoon een hetero bent, want je hebt een hetero vriend.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ik neem aan dat je gewoon een hetero bent, want je hebt een hetero vriend.*


Nee hoor ik ben lesbienne, en heb een zeer lieve vriendin.
Ik zou niet weten waar ik schrijf dat ik hetero ben en een vriend heb.
Ik heb natuurlijk wel vrienden, maar die heeft toch iedereen ?
En ja hoor, ook hetero vrienden en vriendinnen.

Li Xai.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Nee hoor ik ben lesbienne, en heb een zeer lieve vriendin.
> Ik zou niet weten waar ik schrijf dat ik hetero ben en een vriend heb.
> Ik heb natuurlijk wel vrienden, maar die heeft toch iedereen ?
> En ja hoor, ook hetero vrienden en vriendinnen.
> 
> Li Xai.*


Dacht dat Renske een jongens naam is. Ben je van de 4e generatie of - 4e generatie in het buitenland geboren?

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Dacht dat Renske een jongens naam is. Ben je van de 4e generatie of - 4e generatie in het buitenland geboren?*


Ja er is wel vaker verwarring over de naam Renske (je hebt mijn weblog bekeken zeker ?)
Maar het is echt een meisje/vrouw hoor.
En met 4e generatie bedoel ik dat mijn overgrootouders vanuit China hier naar toe gekomen zijn, dus ik ben de 3e generatie HIER geboren Nederlandse Chinesen.
Maar bestempel mijzelf als Nederlander/Nederlandse.
Met natuurlijk een Chinese achtergrond en uiterlijk.
Dus gewoon bierenkool met worst hoor, maar iets meer Chinees eten dan de gemiddelde Nederlander (denk ik).

Ik had net zo'n vraag staan op mijn weblog, maar ben er nog niet uit hoe ik dat moet beantwoorden, sorry dus.

----------


## 888

> Geplaatst door Li xai 
> Ja er is wel vaker verwarring over de naam Renske (je hebt mijn weblog bekeken zeker ?)


Ja ik had dit bekeken en een reactie achtergelaten met een vraag.



> Maar het is echt een meisje/vrouw hoor.


Dit doe mij denken aan een atleet polstokhoogspringen.



> En met 4e generatie bedoel ik dat mijn overgrootouders vanuit China hier naar toe gekomen zijn, dus ik ben de 3e generatie HIER geboren Nederlandse Chinesen.


Dus nakomelingen van de eerste groep Chinezen in 1911 ?
Het leven van je overgrootouders zal niet gemakkelijk zijn geweest. Was in die tijd gewoon een hel en zwaar.




> Maar bestempel mijzelf als Nederlander/Nederlandse.
> Met natuurlijk een Chinese achtergrond en uiterlijk.


Zeg maar eigenlijk geintergreerd tot geassimileerd.




> Dus gewoon bierenkool met worst hoor, maar iets meer Chinees eten dan de gemiddelde Nederlander (denk ik).


Ja, je roots kan je ook niet verloochenen.




> Ik had net zo'n vraag staan op mijn weblog, maar ben er nog niet uit hoe ik dat moet beantwoorden, sorry dus.


Maakt niets uit, ik laat wel mijn afzender achter.

Ik had je nog een Private Mail gestuurd, je hebt dit nog niet gelezen! Lees maar.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ja ik had dit bekeken en een reactie achtergelaten met een vraag.
> 
> 1-Dit doe mij denken aan een atleet polstokhoogspringen.
> 
> 2-Dus nakomelingen van de eerste groep Chinezen in 1911 ?
> Het leven van je overgrootouders zal niet gemakkelijk zijn geweest. Was in die tijd gewoon een hel en zwaar.
> 
> 
> ...


1-HaHaHa polsstok hoogspringen, zou kunnen, ik ken verder geen Renske.
2-Nou 1911, ik weet het niet precies, ik hou het niet zo bij eigenlijk (schande)
3-geassimileerd, hahaha dat doen computers toch, robots.
Geintergreerd is ook zo iets, mijn Opa en Oma zijn hier al geboren, dus ja wat is intergratie, ik ben ook hier geboren net zoals mijn ouders.
Ik denk dan niet dan ik kan of hoef te intergreren, ik was er al.
Van orine spreek ik net zoveel Chinees als de gemiddelde Nederlander, dus ik moet het toch echt zelf leren, van huis uit spreken we Nederlands omdat we Nederlands zijn.
4-Ja mijn Roots, daar zeg je me wat, het is dat ik dus plannen heb om naar China te gaat voor een tijdje (samen), anders was ik niet eens aan de taal begonnen en me er iets meer in verdiept, maar meer dan gebroken Chinees en Engels zal ik toch niet gebruiken daar.
Ik heb een Chinees uiterlijk, en zelfs dat blijkt als westerling een nadeel te zijn als je dat land bezoekt, ze denken dat je een van hun bent, dus een nadeel in mijn geval.
Roots is ook zo'n groot woord he, uiteindelijk komen we allemaal uit Afrika wil men beweren (geloof ik best), dus ja hoever moet je terug gaan om over roots te spreken.
Ik mijn geval zie ik idd China als een beetje mijn achtergrond, maar dat zie je dan ook elke dag in de spiegel he.
Zou een Deen of een Noor zich ook zo zien als hij/zij ook de 4e generatie in Nederland is?
Ik ken mensen met een duidelijke Ierse of Engelse achternaam die niet eens weten waar die vandaan komt.
Van mijn overgroot ouders weet ik tenminste nog WAAR ze vandaan komen, maar verder is het ook een groot vraagteken.
5-Ok is goed, vertel eens iets over jezelf.

Groetjes van Li, en welterusten.

----------


## 888

Prachtig en helder verhaal. Ik vertel je ander keer op een andere site.

----------


## Morcos

Om nog even terug te komen op het thema islam en homoseksualiteit. 

Ik zie het zo: sodomie mag niet, punt uit.

Maar homofilie is veel meer dan sex, en zeker dan sodomie! 

De liefde tussen twee mannen, gewoon zuivere 'geestelijke' liefde voor elkaar als individuen, omdat je elkaar mooi vind en je voelt dat je als mens bij elkaar tot ontplooiing komt, dat is natuurlijk niet verboden. 

En als die twee mannen, die dus als gelijken van elkaar houden, dat dan ook beleven door te knuffelen en kussen en misschien wat meer...

Waar staat dat dat een zonde is? En als het dan een zonde is, is het dan niet veeleer een kleine zonde zoals we er allemaal elke dag wel begaan?

Ik denk dat er best wel ruimte is voor homorelaties. Of is dit een brug te ver?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Morcos_ 
> *Om nog even terug te komen op het thema islam en homoseksualiteit. 
> 
> Ik zie het zo: sodomie mag niet, punt uit.
> 
> Maar homofilie is veel meer dan sex, en zeker dan sodomie! 
> 
> De liefde tussen twee mannen, gewoon zuivere 'geestelijke' liefde voor elkaar als individuen, omdat je elkaar mooi vind en je voelt dat je als mens bij elkaar tot ontplooiing komt, dat is natuurlijk niet verboden. 
> 
> ...



Bijzonder zinnige en volwassen bijdrage. Het is zeldzaam dat iemand hier opmerkt dat een liefdesrelatie tussen twee mannen meer is dan slechts n seksuele handeling.

----------


## Li xai

> [i]Het valt me altijd op bij fundamentalistische gelovigen, en of dit nu Christenen, Moslims, Joden en Hindoe's zijn, dat ze menen het recht te hebben om over anderen te oordelen in bewoordingen die in n woord Godslasterlijk zijn. Zelf willen ze van iedereen respect hebben voor hun religieuze overtuiging, maar zelf hebben ze geen greintje respect voor anderen, jij ook niet.
> Dorinthe [/B]


*Ik zie het maar zo:* Ik ben bij geen van die geloven aangesloten (niet meer), dus hoef me ook niet aan hun regeltjes te houden.
Dat zou zoiets zijn als je aan een buitenlandse wet te moeten houden terwijl je in Nederland zit.

Een kennis van ons (Moslima) lacht zich rot om de extreme levenswijze van veel Moslims in Nederland, ze is net terug uit Marroko en daar is het veel en veel opener er westers.
Waarom hier dan niet.

Li Xai.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Ik zie het maar zo: Ik ben bij geen van die geloven aangesloten (niet meer), dus hoef me ook niet aan hun regeltjes te houden.
> Dat zou zoiets zijn als je aan een buitenlandse wet te moeten houden terwijl je in Nederland zit.
> 
> Een kennis van ons (Moslima) lacht zich rot om de extreme levenswijze van veel Moslims in Nederland, ze is net terug uit Marroko en daar is het veel en veel opener er westers.
> Waarom hier dan niet.
> 
> Li Xai.*


Welke geloof was je aanhanger van?

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Welke geloof was je aanhanger van?*


R.K.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *R.K.*


Oh dat dacht ik al. Is meestal het begin naar een ander godsdienst.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Oh dat dacht ik al. Is meestal het begin naar een ander godsdienst.*


Nee heb het wel even gehad met Gossie.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Nee heb het wel even gehad met Gossie.*


Ja, toch maar niet gedaan?

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Dorinthe_ 
> *Renske is een echte Friese meisjesnaam en betekent: " De met lauweren bekranste"
> 
> http://members.chello.nl/~p.valkenburg/
> 
> Dorinthe.*


Dank U, wist ik niet.
Maar de verwarring komt vaak door de naam "Rens"

----------


## mister ho

Ik vind het zeer zwak van de heer van Bommel dat hij geen een keer heeft gereageerd heeft,terwijl hij ermee is begonnen.En voor de moslims die hebben gereageerd zeg ik hoe gelijk jullie ook hebben van een homo zal je nooit gelijk krijgen want daar zijn ze te verdorven.Het ergste vind ik dat sommige zelfs durfen te zeggen dat ze moslim zijn.Je durft te zeggen dat je homo bent maar niet dat je ongelovig bent.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door mister ho_ 
> *Ik vind het zeer zwak van de heer van Bommel dat hij geen een keer heeft gereageerd heeft,terwijl hij ermee is begonnen.En voor de moslims die hebben gereageerd zeg ik hoe gelijk jullie ook hebben van een homo zal je nooit gelijk krijgen want daar zijn ze te verdorven.Het ergste vind ik dat sommige zelfs durfen te zeggen dat ze moslim zijn.Je durft te zeggen dat je homo bent maar niet dat je ongelovig bent.*


1) Tegen wie heb je het ?
2) Mij hoor (lees) je niet zeggen dat ik Moslim ben.
3) Ik ben wel homoseksueel (lesbienne) en zoals je kan lezen overal heb ik de RK kerk verlaten omdat ik het niet eens ben met hun mening wat betreft homoseksualiteit.

Het geloof in 'n God of iets 'boven' ons heb ik wel, maar dat is weer voor iedereen anders.
En wat heb ik te maken met het geloof van een ander ?
Ik ben zoals ik ben en daar kan geen Gossie iets aan veranderen.

Waarom zou ik iemand gelijk geven (over wat dan ook) als ik er anders over denk, dat heeft niets met geaardheid te maken.
Een Moslim of Christen denkt ook gelijk te hebben wat betreft hun geloof, is 1 dan een leugenaar of gewoon een ander idee ?

Jij stelt dat een Homoseksueel persoon geen Moslim kan zijn, nou het Christen geloof zegt hetzelfde over mij.
Maar Christen ben ik wel, maar ik wacht al jaren op een telefoontje van God zelf hoe hij/zij er over denkt.
Ik laat dat niet bepalen door het Management zoals de Paus.
Dat zijn ook maar 'mensen' dus zitten tijdelijk op die post.
Jij bent ook maar een mens, en in NL, 1 van de 16 miljoen, dus ook maar 1 mening van de velen.
Als ik rekening moet houden met alle (zijn er veel hoor) geloven in NL dan heb ik er een dagtaak aan en moet me elke keer anders kleden en een andere kant op bidden.

Li Xai.

----------


## mister ho

We hebben het hier over of het wel en niet mag binnen de Islam en de Islam is daar heel duidelijk in dus wat ik niet snap is wat zoek je op deze site als je geen moslim bent.Wat ik bedoelde met daar zijn ze te verdorven voor is over homo's die ook nog beweren dat ze moslim zijn terwijl ze weten dat het niet mag binnen de Islam.Jij zegt dus dat je geen moslim bent dus geldt het voor jou niet.Of iets hallal of harram is geldt pas als je een moslim bent.En of ik vindt dat sex met het zelfde geslacht abnormaal is moet ik zelf weten, er zijn ook mensen die van animalsex houden moet ik dat ook respecteren,tot waar moeten we onze grenzen hebben.En dan had ik nog een vraagje aan jou.Je zegt dat jij ook in iets geloofd en stel dat dat iets aan jou openbaarde dat wat je doet verkeerd is wat zou je doen?Zou je je aan zijn regels houden of niet.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door mister ho_ 
> *We hebben het hier over of het wel en niet mag binnen de Islam en de Islam is daar heel duidelijk in dus wat ik niet snap is wat zoek je op deze site als je geen moslim bent.Wat ik bedoelde met daar zijn ze te verdorven voor is over homo's die ook nog beweren dat ze moslim zijn terwijl ze weten dat het niet mag binnen de Islam.Jij zegt dus dat je geen moslim bent dus geldt het voor jou niet.Of iets hallal of harram is geldt pas als je een moslim bent.En of ik vindt dat sex met het zelfde geslacht abnormaal is moet ik zelf weten, er zijn ook mensen die van animalsex houden moet ik dat ook respecteren,tot waar moeten we onze grenzen hebben.En dan had ik nog een vraagje aan jou.Je zegt dat jij ook in iets geloofd en stel dat dat iets aan jou openbaarde dat wat je doet verkeerd is wat zou je doen?Zou je je aan zijn regels houden of niet.*


Ik zie het als een *.nl* site.
Met onze regeltjes.
Geen Moslim regeltjes

Daar ? .... Wat heb ik HIER met DAAR te maken ?

Animal seks is bij de NL wet verboden, dus staat los van homoseksualiteit.
Maar jij denkt er meteen aan, dat zegt meer over jou.

Ja ik geloof in iets, maar ik hou dat voor mezelf, jij wil anderen wel even vertellen (in NL) wat WIJ mogen en NIET mogen van Moslims.

Nogmaal even erg duidelijk, DIT is een NL site en geen Moslim site en geen Christen site.

Open dan net zoals Christenen van welk soort dan ook een Moslim site.
Open het in een Moslim land (twee talen).
Dan wil ik nog wel eens zien of je dit soort uitspraken kan doen.
Dat het hier in NL kan wil nog niet zeggen dat het "netjes" is als je het doet.

Ik doe NIETS dat bij de Nederlandse wet verboden is.

Li Xai.

----------


## looi

Hallo Li xai,

Dit onderwerp staat echter wel onder de noemer 'Islam en seksualiteit'. De homoseksualiteit moet dus ook in een moslims daglicht worden gezien, ondanks dat dit een .nl-site. In Nederland is het niet verboden iets verwerpelijk te vinden als het is toegestaan, het gaat er alleen om dat je mensen er niet om veroordeelt, want dat is wel verboden. Ook binnen de islam, naa mijn bescheiden mening, is het niet toegestaan te oordelen over de daden van een ander. Let wel: de daden, niet de persoon an sich.

Ik vraag me overigens af wat jouw motivatie is geweest om je in te schrijven bij maroc.nl. Wat is jouw affiniteit?

Groet!

----------


## mister ho

Ik heb alleen gereageerd op de mensen die zeggen dat ze homo en moslim zijn want dat vind ik schijnheilig ze ,die willen de Islam naar hun normen en waarden praktiseren.De Islam heeft zijn eigen normen en waarden en wie het daar niet mee eens is moet maar een eigen goddienst zoeken waar het wel mag. En tegen jou Li Xai heb ik helemaal niets,maar laat die zogenamde homomoslims zichzelf verdedigen in plaats dat jij het doet want ik ben wel benieuwd wat ze te zeggen hebben.

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door mister ho_ 
> *Ik heb alleen gereageerd op de mensen die zeggen dat ze homo en moslim zijn want dat vind ik schijnheilig ze ,die willen de Islam naar hun normen en waarden praktiseren.De Islam heeft zijn eigen normen en waarden en wie het daar niet mee eens is moet maar een eigen goddienst zoeken waar het wel mag. En tegen jou Li Xai heb ik helemaal niets,maar laat die zogenamde homomoslims zichzelf verdedigen in plaats dat jij het doet want ik ben wel benieuwd wat ze te zeggen hebben.*


Je hebt gelijk, maar deze Moslima's (ex) die hebben het lef niet om zich te verdedigen, dat snap je zelf ook wel.
Homoseksualiteit is in jullie kringen nog fouter, en dat snap ik ook wel van uit dat geloof.
Het is toch al triest dan ze in andere delen van NL of BE ondergebracht moeten worden omdar ze bang zijn voor WRAAK.

Maar we hebben het steeds over FOUT, en dat is niet zo, het is niet fout, het is een keuze en een geaardheid.

Ene "looi" vroeg mij wat ik hiet zoek en wil.
Nou ik heb een PB mail gezonden omdat ze het persoonlijk wilde weten.
God en Mohammed willen het zo, maar om mij te gaan vertellen dat ik op een *.NL* site als deze niets te zoeken heb gaat mij te ver.

Dat ze mij weren op een site uit Marokko kan ik me voorstellen , maar niet op een .NL site.
Met het plaatsen van opmerkingen vraag je toch om antwoorden/meningen.

Of zie ik het weer fout ?

Li.

----------


## mister ho

Je bent hier van harte welkom Li Xai,en ik heb echt niets tegen jou en ook niet tegen je geaardheid, dat je lesbies bent is jou keuze en als je geen moslim bent heb je totaal de vrijheid om te doen wat je wil.Wat ik gewoon wou zeggen is dat mensen niet schijnheilig moeten zijn want als je moslim bent moet je je aan de regels houden.En als je wil dat de Islam het goedkeurt dan moet je echt een andere goddienst zoeken want de Islamregels zijn er voor alle tijdperken en veranderen niet omdat mensen op een gegeven moment voor andere normen en waarden kiezen.Het is niet zoals de bijbel die met de tijd meegaat en verandert wanneer een of andere grootbischop van mening verandert.In de tijd dat de Islam kwam heeft God de wetten gemaakt en Hij heeft ervoor gekozen dat het zo is.Maar je hebt mijn vraag nog steeds niet beantwoordt, stel je voor dat dat iets of god waar jij in gelooft op een gegeven moment aan jou openbaard dat je toch verkeerd bezig bent wat zou je dan doen?

----------


## Li xai

> [i].Maar je hebt mijn vraag nog steeds niet beantwoordt, stel je voor dat dat iets of god waar jij in gelooft op een gegeven moment aan jou openbaard dat je toch verkeerd bezig bent wat zou je dan doen? [/B]


Welke god veranderd ineens ?
Ik hou me aan mijn geloof.
stel dat jou god veranderd en dat dit wel mag, wat doe je dan ?

Alleen al die dingen verwarren mij niet, jou wel.
Ik hou van (en heb) van 1 persoon.
Ik ben 20 jaar oud en hou van haar al houden van.
20 jaar.
Zeg jij als (welk geloof dan ook ) dat ik fout doe ?
Ik hou van. (punt)
Vertel mij wat er mis mee is.
Leg me uit dat ik NIET mag houden van.

Niet de islam, niet het RK.
De mens, ik heb het over de mens.
Wie verbied het me ?

Wie straft me dat ik lief heb ?

Kom maar op met welke God dan ook.

Nu jij.

----------


## 888

@Li xai: er is toch iets gebeurd met je? Want anders wordt je niet zomaar lesbisch.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *@Li xai: er is toch iets gebeurd met je? Want anders wordt je niet zomaar lesbisch.*



Vast iets heel vreselijks, maar wees gerust, het is niet besmettelijk.

Je wordt er alleen mee geboren of niet.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Vast iets heel vreselijks, maar wees gerust, het is niet besmettelijk.
> 
> Je wordt er alleen mee geboren of niet.*


Lesbisch zijn is toch veel veiliger dan Gay zijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Lesbisch zijn is toch veel veiliger dan Gay zijn.*


Maar goed dat je er verstand van hebt schat.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Maar goed dat je er verstand van hebt schat.*


Ha ha.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ha ha.*


Ja, lach er maar mee.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Ja, lach er maar mee.*


Ik kan je niet meer vatten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Ik kan je niet meer vatten.*


Sorry, had moeten zeggen dat het een geintje was.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door gaypride_
> Start campagne Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt
> 
> Op woensdag 15 maart start Schorer de campagne Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt voor het project Veilige Haven: een plek voor etnische jongeren met homoseksuele, lesbische, biseksuele of transgender gevoelens. De komende weken zijn de posters te vinden op wildplakzuilen door heel Amsterdam en in advertenties in onder meer Metro Amsterdam. 
> 
> Amsterdam telt 2700 jongeren in de leeftijd van 15 tot 24 jaar van Turkse, Marokkaanse, Surinaamse en Antilliaanse komaf die homoseksuele of lesbische gevoelens hebben. Onder hen zijn er naar schatting 1600 moslimjongeren. De titel van de campagne Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt sluit daarbij aan. Volker Moritz, projectleider van Veilige Haven: De titel is tot stand gekomen door inbreng van de jongeren zelf en in overleg met een aantal imams. Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt geeft aan wat veel jongeren voelen, namelijk dat hun gevoelens geen keuze zijn. Zij zijn wie zij zijn. De zin verwoordt daarmee ook de diepgekoesterde wens naar acceptatie. 
> 
> Alle jongeren worstelen met de bekende vooroordelen over homoseksualiteit als ze ontdekken dat ze gevoelens hebben voor iemand van hetzelfde geslacht. Jongeren uit een andere cultuur, zoals de moslimjongeren, hebben meestal nog een extra conflict: het sterke verbod op homoseksualiteit binnen die cultuur of religie. Veilige Haven is opgezet voor deze jongeren. Zodat ze in een veilige en vertrouwde omgeving over al hun gevoelens, twijfels en verwarringen kunnen praten, zegt Volker Moritz. Sinds de start van dit project hebben al tientallen jongeren met verschillende etnische achtergronden hun hart kunnen luchten. Vaak is dat voor het eerst. Met deze campagne willen we meer jongeren bereiken, zodat zij gemakkelijker de weg naar Veilige Haven weten te vinden. 
> 
> ...


"Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt" - 

 :duim:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *"Allah heeft mij zo gemaakt" - 
> 
> *



ja, en Allah swt maakt ook alle pedofielen, massamoordenaars, verkrachters, dieven...................
kan me niet voorstellen dat die allemaal geen keuze hebben om te doen of te laten....




ja, ja.... vergelijking is veel te zwart wit, hoe kun je dat vergelijken bla bla

----------


## contradictio

en als we dan toch al bezig zijn



baldibladie BLAH....

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *ja, en Allah swt maakt ook alle pedofielen, massamoordenaars, verkrachters, dieven...................
> kan me niet voorstellen dat die allemaal geen keuze hebben om te doen of te laten....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ja, ja.... vergelijking is veel te zwart wit, hoe kun je dat vergelijken bla bla*



Ook stom van die sawt.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Sorry, had moeten zeggen dat het een geintje was.*


Dan is dit goed.

----------


## Miroglu

allah heeft gelukig allesoort mensen gemaakt net zoals jullie het zeggen homos dieven noem maar op 

Mijn mening er over : Wij als geesten voor dat we als mensen in aarde kwamen wisten we al dat allah bestond dus geesten deden wat er moest gebeuren het was 1 lijn 
dus niemand kon wat verkeerds doen wat ze graag wouden 

Nu zijn we als mens in aarde 

Een mens heeft ook een wil , Wil zorgt er eigenlijk voor twijvels net zal effe een kort voorbeeld geven 
We weten allemaal dat sex behoorlijk lekker is maar we weten ook dat sex pas na huwlijk mag gedaan worden en wil dwing je om tedoen dus dan ligt het eigenlijk nog keuze aan jou door dat je wil het wilt 
dus als we geen wil hadden konden we ook niet weten hoe mensen in me kaar zat 

als het een stome voorbeeld was neem me niet kwalijk

----------


## Suzy17

:duim:  Vind ik egt heel goed, eindelijk dat de moslimjongeren zichzelf kunnen zijn en zichzelf niet voor doen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> * Vind ik egt heel goed, eindelijk dat de moslimjongeren zichzelf kunnen zijn en zichzelf niet voor doen.*


Genees ons god, zegt men in gebeden.
Ik weet zeker, dat gij mij niet genezen zult.
Een huivering vaart door mijn schuwe leden,
Alles uw schuld. [Jacob Isral de Haan]


Wees niet wijzer dan het water.
Wees niet wijzer dan de wind.
Geen macht, die in 't leven later
Het verzuimde weder vind. [Jacob Isral de Haan]

----------


## Li xai

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *@Li xai: er is toch iets gebeurd met je? Want anders wordt je niet zomaar lesbisch.*


Ben het altijd geweest, dus ben het niet geworden.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Li xai_ 
> *Ben het altijd geweest, dus ben het niet geworden.*


Ja. Heb je al gezien. Suzy17 is hier aanwezig. Ben toch niet haar dubbelgangster?

----------


## Miroglu

Hahah, dat was goed lieverd [email protected]

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *en het roven en stelen,meneer van bommel,door marokkaanse jeugd waar de ouders geen gezag over hebben.....wat zegt de koran daar over?
> of is alles vergeten en vergeven zodra ze op hun 25e een keer naar de moskee gaan?*


Dit is generaliseren. Bovenstaande geldt niet voor alle marokkaanse gezinnen! 

En moslim(a)'s zijn (al) religieus volwassen als ze in de pupertijd zitten.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *volgens de koran zijn homofielen onwetend en overmoedig.
> 
> sura 7 vers 80-81 en sura 27 vers 54-55*


En wanneer een man bij een manspersoon ligt zoals men bij een vrouw ligt, 
hebben beiden iets verfoeilijks gedaan. Zij dienen zonder mankeren ter dood 
gebracht te worden. Hun bloed is op hen. (Leviticus 20:13)

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Homoseksualiteit is een ziekte, en iemand die hier aan leid heeft recht op hulp en genezing en steun voor een beter leven.
> Personen die hier vrijwillig voor kiezen en het mode vinden kunnen het beste geisoleerd worden van de samenleving.*


Wel uitkijken dat ze bij de volgende lobotomy niet alles weghalen hoor.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *En wanneer een man bij een manspersoon ligt zoals men bij een vrouw ligt, 
> hebben beiden iets verfoeilijks gedaan. Zij dienen zonder mankeren ter dood 
> gebracht te worden. Hun bloed is op hen. (Leviticus 20:13)*


Zo is dat, gewoon staalkabeltje geselen en dan onder de bouwkraan.

----------


## 888

Leuke discussie.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Leuke discussie.*


Wij zijn altijd aardig voor elkaar, vraag maar aan Ibnu?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Wij zijn altijd aardig voor elkaar, vraag maar aan Ibnu?*


Is het jouw geliefde?

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Is het jouw geliefde?*


Neu, zou zo triest zijn. Ibnu is niet van de mannen.

----------


## Suzy17

Victoria wat een domme koe ben jij.
Ik lees wat voor werk/studie je doet.
Vrouwen die onderdruk worden door hun man.
Nou dat is precies hetzelfde over homos.
Dat ze zichzelf nie kunnen zijn.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Waarom moet je haar uitschelden?
> Worden ze dan ook onderdrukt door hun ''man''?
> En kunnen ze in Nederland hun zelf niet zijn? Volgens mij was er laatst nog zo'n vieze botenoptocht door amsterdam waar normen en waarde niet gelden.
> Dus in Nederland zijn ze (te) vrij denk ik.*



Veel te vrij erruuuuuuuuuuuug gewoon.  :zweep:

----------


## Suzy17

Wij respecteren ook dat jullie in Allah geloven enzo, ik vind allah echt bullshit.
Maarja ik respecteer dat, dat jullie daarin geloven.
Waarom respecteren jullie ook gewoon niet van homos en lesbische?
Als je vind dat Nedeland te vrij is.
Wat doe je hier dan?
Ga dan terug naar je eigen land, is veel beter joh dan hier.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *Wij respecteren ook dat jullie in Allah geloven enzo, ik vind allah echt bullshit.
> Maarja ik respecteer dat, dat jullie daarin geloven.
> Waarom respecteren jullie ook gewoon niet van homos en lesbische?
> Als je vind dat Nedeland te vrij is.
> Wat doe je hier dan?
> Ga dan terug naar je eigen land, is veel beter joh dan hier.*


Rustig maar meiske.

Tis een ouwe zot bij wiens lobotemie waarschijnlijk iets verkeerd is gegaan.

Stelt verder niets voor.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *Victoria wat een domme koe ben jij.
> Ik lees wat voor werk/studie je doet.
> Vrouwen die onderdruk worden door hun man.
> Nou dat is precies hetzelfde over homos.
> Dat ze zichzelf nie kunnen zijn.*


Je hebt gelijk.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Victoria_ 
> *Je hebt gelijk.*


Moest je daar zo lang over doen?

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Hoeveel heb je ervoor moeten neerleggen?*



10 euro

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Waarom moet je haar uitschelden?
> Worden ze dan ook onderdrukt door hun ''man''?
> En kunnen ze in Nederland hun zelf niet zijn? Volgens mij was er laatst nog zo'n vieze botenoptocht door amsterdam waar normen en waarde niet gelden.
> Dus in Nederland zijn ze (te) vrij denk ik.*


Jullie lopen gewoon 20 of 30 jaar op achter.Wij zijn trots op wat we hebben. Vergeet dat niet.

Ik stond trouwens ok op die vieze botenoptocht

----------


## zakaria-1981

Ik denk dat we eerst moeten beginnen wat meer respect vor elkaar te hebben. Wij als moslims zien homoseksualiteit als een ziekte. Vanuit dat gegeven beoorden wij het geheel.
Uiteraard bekijken homoseksuelen dat vanuit een heel ander daglicht. Ik vind persoonlijk dat een man geschapen is voor de vrouw. En dat de liefde tussen man en vrouw thuis moet worden bedreven, zoenen op straat vind ik dan ook niet gepast. Kleine kinderen kijken ernaar en nemen dat gedrag over. Hetzelfde vind ik dat de homoseksuelen dat thuis doen. 
Ik heb vroeger 2 vrouwen als buren gehad. Zij liepen nooit buiten hand in hand of liepen te zoenen buiten. Verder waren het voor mij het ideale voorbeeld van homoseksualiteit.
Over die boottocht gesproken... ik vind het persoonlijk te ver gaan dat de liefde zo openlijk word getoond. Dit geld niet alleen voor homo's, maar ook voor vrouwen in minirokjes...Onze kinderen nemen dat als voorbeeld...en ik denk niet dat dat de bedoeling is van zo'n festiviteit.

groetjes Zakaria (ned moslim)

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door zakaria-1981_ 
> *Ik denk dat we eerst moeten beginnen wat meer respect vor elkaar te hebben. Wij als moslims zien homoseksualiteit als een ziekte. Vanuit dat gegeven beoorden wij het geheel.
> Uiteraard bekijken homoseksuelen dat vanuit een heel ander daglicht. Ik vind persoonlijk dat een man geschapen is voor de vrouw. En dat de liefde tussen man en vrouw thuis moet worden bedreven, zoenen op straat vind ik dan ook niet gepast. Kleine kinderen kijken ernaar en nemen dat gedrag over. Hetzelfde vind ik dat de homoseksuelen dat thuis doen. 
> Ik heb vroeger 2 vrouwen als buren gehad. Zij liepen nooit buiten hand in hand of liepen te zoenen buiten. Verder waren het voor mij het ideale voorbeeld van homoseksualiteit.
> Over die boottocht gesproken... ik vind het persoonlijk te ver gaan dat de liefde zo openlijk word getoond. Dit geld niet alleen voor homo's, maar ook voor vrouwen in minirokjes...Onze kinderen nemen dat als voorbeeld...en ik denk niet dat dat de bedoeling is van zo'n festiviteit.
> 
> groetjes Zakaria (ned moslim)*


Zakaria, als je door je kinderen teveel afschermen gelooft dat dat goed en veilig voor ze is, dan kun je op een dag wel eens van de koude kermis thuiskomen.

Ze op tijd weerbaar tegen maken is denk ik veel beter en dus ook veiliger voor hun.

En laat je ook niet in de luren leggen, kinderen kunnen als ze iets zien nooit homoseksueel worden, dat zijn ze al bij hun geboorte of niet, wel kunnen ze dan misschien eerder zich ervan bewust worden dat ze het zijn. Maar dat is wat anders.

In culturen waar zoiets totaal niet bespreekbaar is, en er dus ook nooit een woord over valt-omdat dat totaal taboe is, of zelfs het fenomeen geheeld ontkend wordt, daar doen die kinderen die ontdekking vaak veel te laat en ondervinden in hun omgeving veel te weinig steun.

Jaren van verdriet en ellende voor hen. Ik zou het mijn kinderen nooit aandoen. En een ziekte Zakaria, das toch wel erg uit de tijd h.

En naar die boten hoef je niet te kijken, doe ik ook nooit, ze doen maar.

----------


## zakaria-1981

wat ik er onder andere mee bedoel is dat kinderen gedrag wat ze op straat zien als normaal gaan zien. Verder heb je deels gelijk dat je zegt dat homofilie bij de geboorte al bepaald is. Verder heb je ook een groep die het doet omdat ze zich ergens tegen willen afzetten of/en met de mode meegaan.
Ze zien wat er om zich heen gebeurt, kranten, tv, en uiteraard school. Mijn kinderen hebben elke dag te maken met rascisme. Van een koude kermis zijn mijn kinderen al lang geweest voordat ze het wisten. In de koran wordt precies beschreven hoe wij ons als moslim moeten gedragen... vanuit dat gegeven wordt er genoeg aandacht aan besteed over hoe de wereld in elkaar zit en waar we voor moeten oppassen.
Daarom vind ik dat we natuurlijk allemaal mensen zijn en dus met elkaar moeten leren leven. Kan jij vanuit ons standpunt begrijpen dat wij er anstoot aan nemen dat mannen schaars gekleed, zoenend met andere mannen op straat lopen, terwijl wij onze vrouwen beschermen tegen vieze gedachtes door ze met hoofddoek te laten lopen.(van hetromannen)

met vriendelijke groet

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door zakaria-1981_ 
> *wat ik er onder andere mee bedoel is dat kinderen gedrag wat ze op straat zien als normaal gaan zien. Verder heb je deels gelijk dat je zegt dat homofilie bij de geboorte al bepaald is. Verder heb je ook een groep die het doet omdat ze zich ergens tegen willen afzetten of/en met de mode meegaan.
> Ze zien wat er om zich heen gebeurt, kranten, tv, en uiteraard school. Mijn kinderen hebben elke dag te maken met rascisme. Van een koude kermis zijn mijn kinderen al lang geweest voordat ze het wisten. In de koran wordt precies beschreven hoe wij ons als moslim moeten gedragen... vanuit dat gegeven wordt er genoeg aandacht aan besteed over hoe de wereld in elkaar zit en waar we voor moeten oppassen.
> Daarom vind ik dat we natuurlijk allemaal mensen zijn en dus met elkaar moeten leren leven. Kan jij vanuit ons standpunt begrijpen dat wij er anstoot aan nemen dat mannen schaars gekleed, zoenend met andere mannen op straat lopen, terwijl wij onze vrouwen beschermen tegen vieze gedachtes door ze met hoofddoek te laten lopen.(van hetromannen)
> 
> met vriendelijke groet*


Ik kan me er wel iets bij voorstellen over die gedachtengang, alleen denk ik niet dat het zo werkt. Het zit allemaal tussen de oren, het goede maar ook het slechte. En het laatste komt er soms het eerste uit.

Ik denk niet dat je mannen kunt tgenhoudenom ranzige gedachten te hebben, gekleed van top tot teen worden vrouwen ook aangerand en verkracht door randdebielen. Helaas!

----------


## zakaria-1981

uitbannen doe je die gedachte helaas niet. En wat ik er mee wil zeggen is dat mensen zich misschien eens zouden moeten beheersen i.p.v. te zeggen dat alles kan onder het mom vrijheid... Ik ben van mening dat juist degene die zichzelf in bedwang kan houden en kan beheersen..dat dat degene zijn die vrij zijn... en niet door zich maar te laten gaan wanneer zij dat willen.
Dat is iets wat ik mijn kinderen mee wil geven...

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Ik loop misschien wel 500 jaar achter op jouw en daar ben ik trots op.*


Maar niet alleen op hem.  :pimp:

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Op jouw ook waarschijnlijk en nog vele andere westerlingen.
> Maar ik zit er niet mee hoor, integendeel zelfs.*


Gefeliciteerd ermee.  :hihi:  

Mooie ikoon trouwens.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Pravoslavac_ 
> *Dankjewel.*


Vind um echt mooi.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Jullie lopen gewoon 20 of 30 jaar op achter.Wij zijn trots op wat we hebben. Vergeet dat niet.
> 
> Ik stond trouwens ok op die vieze botenoptocht*


Jij was toch in Marakech?

----------


## omnia

Erkend de islam homosexualiteit of niet?

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door omnia_ 
> *Erkend de islam homosexualiteit of niet?*


Belangrijker: erkennen homo's de islam?

----------


## 888

Ik lach om jullie beide.  :zegniets:

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door omnia_ 
> *Erkend de islam homosexualiteit of niet?*


Wat denk je Omnia.Helaas loopt de moslim achter de koran aan

----------


## respect4U

David stelt een wedervraag op de vraag "erkent de islam homoseksualiteit of niet". 

Zijn wedervraag is "Erkennen homo's de Islam?"


Ik kan die vraag op twee manieren opvatten.

1. Erkennen homo's de Islam als godsdienst; 

of

2. Erkennen homo's de Islam als de enige ware godsdienst. Erkennen homo's de Islam als deserie van richtlijnen, geboden en opvattingen waar iedereen zich aan moet houden; 


De eerste uitleg is niet erg interessant. Iedereen heeft het recht om te geloven. Godsdienstvrijheid is een recht. Godsdiensten hoeven niet erkent te worden. Godsdiensten bestaan al eeuwen. Nog voor het ontstaan van de Islam had je al goden die aanbeden werden. 

In de provincie Drenthe offerden in de eerste eeuwen na Christus de toenmalige bewoners hun zaden en gewassen bij een oude eik. Een oude eik die tevens een rol speelde in de rechtspraak en in de aanbidding van goden zoals Wodan. 

Een oude eik die de goddelijke krachten en opvattingen de God Wodan kon laten zien aan de bevolking. Een voorbeeld van zo'n religieuze ontmoetingsplaats is nog te vinden in het dorpje Rolde, 5 kilometer buiten Assen. Nu glimlachen wij om dat geloof. 

2 Erkennen homo's de Islam als godsdienst, als enige ware geloof. 

Het antwoord is natuurlijk "ja" en "nee".

Homo's die een ander geloof aanhangen (of geen geloof hebben) zullen de Islam niet erkennen als geloof. 

Homo's die moslim zijn zullen de Islam erkennen. Soms betekent dat dat homo's menen dat zij hun homoseksualiteit niet mogen practiseren. Soms betekent dat dat homo's aan de hand van de teksten uit de Islam een weg vinden in het leven als homoseksueel.

----------


## naimagh

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *en het roven en stelen,meneer van bommel,door marokkaanse jeugd waar de ouders geen gezag over hebben.....wat zegt de koran daar over?
> of is alles vergeten en vergeven zodra ze op hun 25e een keer naar de moskee gaan?*



Bijbel of de Quran homo's worden nooit toegelaten in de paradijs ja of ja, niemand kan God's regels veranderen lees het verhaal van Noah god's woord is de waarheid.
 :wohaa:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door naimagh_ 
> *Bijbel of de Quran homo's worden nooit toegelaten in de paradijs ja of ja, niemand kan God's regels veranderen lees het verhaal van Noah god's woord is de waarheid.
> *


Wat een walgelijke stelling zeg, alsof jij Allah bent en dit kan bepalen voor de mensheid. Dit is shirk!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door omnia_ 
> *Erkend de islam homosexualiteit of niet?*


Dat kan niet anders omdat dit in de koran is beschreven.

zie ook:
http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...ight=ibnu+homo

----------


## naimagh

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Wat een walgelijke stelling zeg, alsof jij Allah bent en dit kan bepalen voor de mensheid. Dit is shirk!*


ik vertel je wat er in de boek staat vriend ik bepaal niemands lot, heb jezelf ook last van die gevoelens datis shirk............

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door naimagh_ 
> Bijbel of de Quran homo's worden nooit toegelaten in de paradijs


Als jij dit beweerd dan plaats jij je in de schoenen van Allah en in de islam heet dit nu eenmaal shirk omdat je doet alsof je Allah zelf bent. 

En welk 'boek' heb je het over dan? de bijbel of de koran? 

In de koran staat het volgende:

26:165. "Nadert u van alle schepselen de mannen?
26:166. En verlaat u uw vrouwen, die uw Heer voor u heeft geschapen? Nee, u bent een volk dat de perken te buiten gaat."

27:54. En Lot, toen hij tot zijn volk zei: "Begaat u onzedelijkheid tegen beter weten in?
27:55. Nadert u wellustig de mannen in plaats van de vrouwen? Nee, u bent een onwetend volk."

27:58. En Wij deden een regen over hen komen, en vreselijk was de regen voor de gewaarschuwde.

29: 29. Nadert u mannen met wellust en rooft u op de weg, en begaat u zelfs gruweldaden in uw bijeenkomsten?" Maar het antwoord van zijn volk was niet anders dan dat zij zeiden: "Breng de straf van Allah over ons als u de waarheid spreekt."

Vertel mij eens waar staat dat homo's niet naar het paradijs zouden gaan?

Ik vind het walgelijk nogmaals hoe je tegen homo's ageert en denkt te kunnen bepalen wat er in het hiernamaals met ze gebeurt.

Ik ben zelf geen homo maar ik kan mij daarentegen best voorstellen dat het moeilijk voor ze is om gelovig te zijn en homo. Dit zijn ook mensen die door Allah gemaakt zijn en die verdienen niet zulke negatieve taal die jij bezigt.

In Nederland hebben we hier een mooi spreekwoord voor met een balk en een splinter.

----------


## 888

Laat iedereen toch in zijn normen en waarden zolang je niet lastig wordt gevallen.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Vicky_ 
> *Laat iedereen toch in zijn normen en waarden zolang je niet lastig wordt gevallen.*


Ben ik het ook niet mee eens. Ik vind het walgelijk als 2 mannen sex hebben. Maar ik sta daarentegen ook achter hetgeen wat ik hier boven schreef.

----------


## Carin de Rooy

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ben ik het ook niet mee eens. Ik vind het walgelijk als 2 mannen sex hebben. Maar ik sta daarentegen ook achter hetgeen wat ik hier boven schreef.*



Je hoeft er ook niet naar te kijken, naar twee mannen die seks met elkaar hebben. Het lijkt me ook geen fris gezicht om jou seks te zien hebben - met wie dan ook. Maar dat is geen reden om jou te willen verbieden seks te hebben. Seks is een priv aangelegenheid tussen volwassen mensen. Gaat verder niemand wat aan.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Carin de Rooy_ 
> *Je hoeft er ook niet naar te kijken, naar twee mannen die seks met elkaar hebben. Het lijkt me ook geen fris gezicht om jou seks te zien hebben - met wie dan ook. Maar dat is geen reden om jou te willen verbieden seks te hebben. Seks is een priv aangelegenheid tussen volwassen mensen. Gaat verder niemand wat aan.*


Kan je ook zeggen van een moord of mishandeling. Je hoeft er niet naar te kijken, het is een priv aangelegenheid tussen volwassen mensen. Jouw stelling klopt dus van geen kant.

Sex tussen mensen met hetzelfde geslacht is tegen natuurlijk. Dit is tegen de wetten uit de koran en de bijbel en voor mensen met een geloof dus uit den boze. 
Als laatste vind ik het zelf een walgelijk idee.

Dat neemt niet weg dat ik vind dat homos gerespecteerd moeten worden en als enig ander mens behandeld dienen te worden. De daad is zondig , de mens niet noodzakelijk.

----------


## Carin de Rooy

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Kan je ook zeggen van een moord of mishandeling. Je hoeft er niet naar te kijken, het is een priv aangelegenheid tussen volwassen mensen. Jouw stelling klopt dus van geen kant.
> 
> Sex tussen mensen met hetzelfde geslacht is tegen natuurlijk. Dit is tegen de wetten uit de koran en de bijbel en voor mensen met een geloof dus uit den boze. 
> Als laatste vind ik het zelf een walgelijk idee.
> 
> Dat neemt niet weg dat ik vind dat homos gerespecteerd moeten worden en als enig ander mens behandeld dienen te worden. De daad is zondig , de mens niet noodzakelijk.*



Ik heb het over seks tussen volwassenen, met instemming van de betrokkenen. Instemming van de betrokkenen lijkt me niet aan de orde bij moord of mishandeling.

Tegennatuurlijk is nonsens. Het gebeurt. Het kan. Mensen vinden het prettig ne waardevol en belangrijk. Daardoor is er al niks tegennatuurlijks aan. En al helemaal niks zondigs. 

Ik denk niet dat homo's de bijbel en de koran ook maar enigszins relevant vinden. Zo'n boek kan relevant zijn voor jou - prima, da's je goed recht, maar je kunt de normen die in zo'n boek staan natuurlijk nooit in het algemeen gaan toepassen.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Carin de Rooy_ 
> Ik heb het over seks tussen volwassenen, met instemming van de betrokkenen. Instemming van de betrokkenen lijkt me niet aan de orde bij moord of mishandeling.


Dat is idd een betere stelling.




> _Geplaatst door Carin de Rooy_ 
> Tegennatuurlijk is nonsens. Het gebeurt. Het kan. Mensen vinden het prettig ne waardevol en belangrijk. Daardoor is er al niks tegennatuurlijks aan. En al helemaal niks zondigs.


"het gebeurt, het kan" dat is weer zo'n zelfde dooddoener als je hiervoor schreef. 
Als iets gebeurt of kan wil niet zeggen dat het wenselijk is of moreel acceptabel.

En idd SOMMIGE mensen mogen het dan prettig zeggen te vinden. Feit is dat 2 mensen van hetzelfde geslacht in een normale situatie geen nakomelingen kunnen produceren. Dus wel degelijk is dit tegen natuurlijk. 

En God heeft wetten en regels aan ons gegeven en God zelf zegt dat het zondig is dus daar hebben we een verschil van mening tussen een Athest en een gelovige.




> _Geplaatst door Carin de Rooy_ 
> Ik denk niet dat homo's de bijbel en de koran ook maar enigszins relevant vinden.


Oh nee? je kan niet Christen zijn of moslim zijn zonder de bijbel en/of de koran te onderschrijven. Of wel dan? 
Leg mij dat eens uit..




> _Geplaatst door Carin de Rooy_ 
> Zo'n boek kan relevant zijn voor jou - prima, da's je goed recht, maar je kunt de normen die in zo'n boek staan natuurlijk nooit in het algemeen gaan toepassen.


Nee, stel je voor dat je normen uit een boek gaat toepassen. Weg met het wetboek van strafrecht, weg met de universele rechten van de mensen ! Weg met alle regels (voortkomend uit o.a. moraal) uit boeken. Ben jij anarchist soms?

----------


## Carin de Rooy

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> * Ben jij anarchist soms?*




Nee, een mens.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Carin de Rooy_ 
> *Nee, een mens.*


Een mens kan ook een anarchist zijn hoor. Dit zijn logisch gewijs geen tegenstrijdigheden.

----------


## Nulli

Salaam,waarde medelanders
Dit alles gelezen hebbende ben ik alleen maar meer gesterkt in mijn controversile overtuiging dat wij in essentie allen bisexueel zijn..
(hebt Uw naaste lief...met of zonder sex)En of wij zo zijn geschapen danwel gevolueerd doet in dit kader niet ter zake..

Met vreemdeling-vriendelijke grtn
Fred

----------


## Mashyane

ik ben heel erg geschrokken van deze weblog die ik vond http://mixedmamas.web-log.nl/ een van die vrouwen is marokkaans en de taal die ze gebruikt "Mijn god soms klinkt het zo klinisch allemaal en baal ik dat ik Jess niet zelf zwanger kan maken."
dat vind ik schandelijk,ik begrijp niet dat een marokkaanse hier zo mee te koop loopt

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door Mashyane_ 
> *ik ben heel erg geschrokken van deze weblog die ik vond http://mixedmamas.web-log.nl/ een van die vrouwen is marokkaans en de taal die ze gebruikt "Mijn god soms klinkt het zo klinisch allemaal en baal ik dat ik Jess niet zelf zwanger kan maken."
> dat vind ik schandelijk,ik begrijp niet dat een marokkaanse hier zo mee te koop loopt*



Het is haar leven, niet het jouwe. Ze is blijkbaar gelukkig - laat haar gelukkig zijn.

----------


## Cheetah

Mensen,

Blijf niet zo conservatief en reactionair. 

Haal die oogkleppen er af. Wij leven nu in een tijd dat er steeds meer ontdekt word bijv:

Homofilie is geen ziekte en is genetisch bepaald. Dit komt immers niet alleen bij de mensen voor maar zelfs ook bij dieren.

Vb: Ik heb en vollieren met 12 parkieten. 4 poppen(dames) hebben met 4 mannen een koppel gevormd. 2 mannen hebben ook een koppel gevormd.

Zijn deze 2 vogels ziek? Gaan deze later branden? Ik betwijfel het...

Je kan dingen niet te letterlijk nemen en velen moeten leren om te relativeren.

Zelf vind ik het afschuwelijk om 2 mannen met elkaar te zien (ik zie liever 2 vrouwen  :Smilie: ) Zo lang zij respect hebben voor mij en zich gedragen zoals de universele normen en waarden heb ik ook respect voor hun.

----------


## Mashyane

ja ik weet dat er mensen homo zijn maar het is niet goed en je kunt er tegen vechten en er voor kiezen om een ander leven te hebben,dit meisje kiest er voor om een onschuldig kind in zonde te laten opgroeien!!

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Cheetah_ 
> *Mensen,
> 
> Blijf niet zo conservatief en reactionair. 
> 
> Haal die oogkleppen er af. Wij leven nu in een tijd dat er steeds meer ontdekt word bijv:
> 
> Homofilie is geen ziekte en is genetisch bepaald. Dit komt immers niet alleen bij de mensen voor maar zelfs ook bij dieren.
> 
> ...



het heeft weinig zin om deze topic te vervuilen met quasi wetenschap... voor wetenschappelijke achtergronden van homofilie zie eerder in deze draad....

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door Cheetah_ 
> *Mensen,
> 
> Blijf niet zo conservatief en reactionair. 
> 
> Haal die oogkleppen er af. Wij leven nu in een tijd dat er steeds meer ontdekt word bijv:
> 
> Homofilie is geen ziekte en is genetisch bepaald. Dit komt immers niet alleen bij de mensen voor maar zelfs ook bij dieren.
> 
> ...


4 met 4 is 8 
dan blijven er 4 over om 12 te maken
en 2 daarvan hebben met 2 anderen een koppel gevormd, 4 dus
dat samen is dan 12
Logisch, want als er genoeg vrouwtjes waren geweest dan hadden ze een normaal koppel gevormd ipv een homo koppel, dit is dus een voorbeeld van gelegenheids homofilie wat idd voorkomt in de natuur en bij mensen, het is echter onnatuurlijk als er genoeg aanbod is aan vrouwen om dan toch te kiezen voor een homofiele relatie, als dit gebeurt dan zijn er "psychologische factoren"(die alleen bij een mens kunnen voorkomen) en niet lichamelijke factoren aan de orde waar men eens goed naar moet gaan kijken.

----------


## DieSter

Dus homofilie blijft in princiepe onnatuurlijk. Een dier kiest uiteindelijk toch liever voor een partner van het andere geslacht.

----------


## Broeker

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Dus homofilie blijft in princiepe onnatuurlijk. Een dier kiest uiteindelijk toch liever voor een partner van het andere geslacht.*


 Waar haal je die wijsheid vandaan?
Homofilie komt in het dierenrijk veelvuldig voor, ds is het niet onnatuurlijk. Punt uit.

Zou het kunnen dat het in feite het natuurlijke systeem voor beperking van bevolkingsgroei is, en gelet op de overbevolking van dit moment DUS goed?

Het is in ieder geval zo dat er een correlatie is tussen homofilie en bevolkingsdichtheid.

Hoe dan ook, wanneer hetero sex alleen bevrediging tot doel heeft, dus niet het verwekken van nageslacht (dus in de praktijk bijna altijd!), dan is er geen ethisch/moreel verschil tussen lesbo/homo/hetero sex!
Het gaat dan gewoon om het volgen van dierlijk instinct.

Bij dieren telt alleen de handeling, een dierlijk denkend mens ziet dus wel verschil en maakt zich daar druk over.
Bij ontwikkelde mensen gaat het niet om de handeling maar om de motivatie. Daarin onderscheid de mens zich van het dier, hij heeft een hogere waarderingsmodus.

Een ontwikkeld mens zegt dus:
'de vraag is niet lesbo, homo of hetero'
maar
'is het doel lustbevrediging of het verwekken (n willen opvoeden!) van een kind.'

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Waar haal je die wijsheid vandaan?
> Homofilie komt in het dierenrijk veelvuldig voor, ds is het niet onnatuurlijk. Punt uit.
> *


Waarom vergelijken homo's ZICHZELF altijd met dieren?

----------


## Broeker

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Waarom vergelijken homo's ZICHZELF altijd met dieren?*


 Typisch dierlijke reaktie, te veronderstellen dat de ander altijd voor eigen kerk predikt...

Ook dat onderscheidt de mens van het dier, namelijk dat hij op grond van rede ook voor een andere 'kerk' kan prediken.

ALLE sex is dierlijk. Maar alle bij geaardheden, hetero/lesbo/homo/pedo/x/y/z , kunnen hogere dus bovendierlijke aspecten een rol spelen, en doen dat ook vaak.

Maar wat vind je van mijn these dat niet vruchtbare vormen van sex misschien de door de natuur toegepaste vorm van geboortbeperking zijn?
Overigens, o.a. Schopenhauer zei ook iets in die trant

----------


## amalle

tracht overeen te komen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nu zoveel weet ik niet maar ik denk ook wel dat het waar is 
HOMOSEXUALITEIT IS ONAANVAARDBAAR IN DE ISLAM DENK IK

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Waar haal je die wijsheid vandaan?
> Homofilie komt in het dierenrijk veelvuldig voor, ds is het niet onnatuurlijk. Punt uit.
> 
> Zou het kunnen dat het in feite het natuurlijke systeem voor beperking van bevolkingsgroei is, en gelet op de overbevolking van dit moment DUS goed?
> 
> Het is in ieder geval zo dat er een correlatie is tussen homofilie en bevolkingsdichtheid.
> 
> Hoe dan ook, wanneer hetero sex alleen bevrediging tot doel heeft, dus niet het verwekken van nageslacht (dus in de praktijk bijna altijd!), dan is er geen ethisch/moreel verschil tussen lesbo/homo/hetero sex!
> ...


Gelegenheids homofilie bij dieren komt voor inderdaad zoals aangekaart is met het voorbeeld boven, maar om nou te doen of homosexualiteit zoals bij mensen een levenslange commitment is, tja dat is dus typisch een voorbeeld van verdorvenheid bij mensen, alleen mensen zijn zo ondierlijk dat ze zich in iets vast bijten ookal is daar geen behoefte aan. ook hoeven gelegenheids homofiele dieren zich niet te verdedigen tegenover de andere dieren zoals mensen, ze zijn blijkbaar genetisch zwak en niet in staat om een vrouwtje te krijgen, dit kan komen door de afwijzing van de vrouwtjes of door de dominantere mannetjes. Ik heb nooit gehoord van lesbo vogels, de vrouwtjes vinden altijd wel een mannetje, of beter gezegd een mannetje vindt altijd wel een vrouwtje, tenminste als hij sterk genoeg is om zich niet in het verdom hoekje te laten drukken door dominante mannetjes..

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door Cheetah_ 
> *
> Mensen,
> 
> Blijf niet zo conservatief en reactionair. 
> 
> Haal die oogkleppen er af. Wij leven nu in een tijd dat er steeds meer ontdekt word bijv:
> 
> Homofilie is geen ziekte en is genetisch bepaald. Dit komt immers niet alleen bij de mensen voor maar zelfs ook bij dieren.
> ...


Ze konden net zo goed meteen 2 mannetjes parkieten in een kooi zetten in plaats van deze farce waarin er uiteindelijk 2 mannetjes zonder vrouwtje over blijven waardoor ze gelegenheids homofilie gaan vertonen.
Typisch, om met zulke zogenaamde wetenschappelijke testen rechtvaardiging te claimen voor homofilie (niet gelegenheids) bij mensen.
Natuurlijk zijn er factoren waarom een mens ervoor kiest homo te zijn, maar dat maakt dit soort expirimenten nog niet eerlijk, de homo lobbie die dit als bewijs naar voren schuift als rechtvaardiging, wat is er met hun? denken ze zo meer verwarde knaapjes te kunnen recruteren met dit soort onzin?

Sodomieter op zou ik zeggen, beperking van bevolkingsgroei? weet je, dat komt wel goed hoor, maar niet door homosexualiteit goed te praten door middel van dit soort onzin experimenten..

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Ze konden net zo goed meteen 2 mannetjes parkieten in een kooi zetten in plaats van deze farce waarin er uiteindelijk 2 mannetjes zonder vrouwtje over blijven waardoor ze gelegenheids homofilie gaan vertonen.
> Typisch, om met zulke zogenaamde wetenschappelijke testen rechtvaardiging te claimen voor homofilie (niet gelegenheids) bij mensen.
> Natuurlijk zijn er factoren waarom een mens ervoor kiest homo te zijn, maar dat maakt dit soort expirimenten nog niet eerlijk, de homo lobbie die dit als bewijs naar voren schuift als rechtvaardiging, wat is er met hun? denken ze zo meer verwarde knaapjes te kunnen recruteren met dit soort onzin?
> 
> Sodomieter op zou ik zeggen, beperking van bevolkingsgroei? weet je, dat komt wel goed hoor, maar niet door homosexualiteit goed te praten door middel van dit soort onzin experimenten..*


Ik denk dat je van parkieten nog niet veel verstand hebt.

----------


## Nick1976

Als ik deze reacties allemaal zo lees schieten de tranen in mijn ogen. 

Iedereen die homoseksualiteit afkeurt zou zich moeten schamen. Ik snap nu waarom ik de laatste jaren merk dat homoseksualiteit minder geaccepteerd wordt. Sterker nog ik voel mij bedreigd.

Waarom geloven mensen een eeuwenoud boek (bijbel/koran) wel en schuiven de moderne wetenschap opzij? Als ik een boek schrijf en dit in je hand geef en zeg dit is de waarheid dan neem je dit toch ook niet klakkeloos over.

Daarbij kun je pas praten over sommige onderwerpen als je het zelf hebt meegemaakt en niet door er over te lezen. Als homo weet je wat je gevoelens zijn en voel je ook dat het gewoon zo is en dat het geen keuze is. Waarom geloven toch veel mensen dit niet.

Mijn respect voor de islam en de bijbel en de bijbehorende gelovigen is dan ook zo enorm gedaald simpelweg doordat ik niet gerespecteerd wordt.

Hoe kan ik nu anderen respecteren als in hun geloof staat dat ze mij niet moeten respecteren.

----------


## beachboy

Ik ben een nederlandse homosexuele man die woonachtig is in Amsterdam (Oost)Ik snap niet dat met name de marokaanse gemeenschap een probleem maakt over het feit dat en persoon homosexueel is .Tuurlijk volgens de Koran is het verboden,maar beste mensen we leven in 2007 en niet 1400 dus gaan we mee met de tijd. We kunnen niet met de koran in de hand leven,ook niet met de bijbel trouwens.Juist omdat ik in Amsterdam woon heb ik wel marocboys h=om mij heen.Ik moet zeggen de de gemiddelde marocboy of man niet vies is van een blowjob van een homo.Tuurlijk ze laten zich niet neuken,want dan veliezen ze hun mannelijkheid,maar ze willen je wel neuken als je dat wilt.En niet alleen voor geld. En eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik het wel want de gemiddelde marocvrouw boven de 35 zijn dik en zelfs voor mij onaantrekkelijk.Dus begrijpelijk dat de man zich soms laat verwennen door een man.
Ps ik ben ook in Marrakesch geweest en daar is het totaal geen probleem om homosexueel te zijn

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Waarom vergelijken homo's ZICHZELF altijd met dieren?*




Omdat we beesten zijn

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Mashyane_ 
> *ja ik weet dat er mensen homo zijn maar het is niet goed en je kunt er tegen vechten en er voor kiezen om een ander leven te hebben,dit meisje kiest er voor om een onschuldig kind in zonde te laten opgroeien!!*



Lieve Mashyana,Ik wil even reageren op je stelling dat ik als homo een keus heb om in mijn leven als hetero te leven.Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent,maar dit is geen keus je bent zo of niet. Door deze stelling van jou hebben homosexuele mensen van moslim afkomst het zo moeilijk,en drijf je en met jou meer moslims deze mensen in een hoek waar ze niet willen zijn.God en ook Allah heeft de mens gemaakt zoals hij is.Zelf geloof helemaal nergens in.Ik geloof in me zelf en mijn familie en vrienden.Ik merk in mijn omgeving datr het voor homosexuelen moslims heel moeilijk is om je eigen ding te doen. Bang voor de familie en bang voor Allah.Wees gelukkig en tevreden en volg je gevoel,maar gebruik ook je verstand. En Mashyana geloof me we zijn zoals we zijn en niet anders als dat jij bent

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door naimagh_ 
> *ik vertel je wat er in de boek staat vriend ik bepaal niemands lot, heb jezelf ook last van die gevoelens datis shirk............*




Dit boek(de koran) is al zo oud je kan niet met dit boek in de hand leven beste Naimagh.Zeker niet in 2007. Dit deed ook Mohammed B en je ziet wat dat voor gevolgen heeft gehad

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *En wanneer een man bij een manspersoon ligt zoals men bij een vrouw ligt, 
> hebben beiden iets verfoeilijks gedaan. Zij dienen zonder mankeren ter dood 
> gebracht te worden. Hun bloed is op hen. (Leviticus 20:13)*




Beste Ibnu,hoeveel marocmannen sex hebben met homosexuelen dat wil jij niet weten. Oke ze worden niet geneukt want dat tast hun mannelijkheid aan,maar ze zijn niet vies om ons te neuken of om gepijpt te worden door ons homo mannen en/of jongens.
En zeker niet altijd voor geld,misschien zijn we wel beter in om de marocman te bevredigen. Misschien doen wij dingen die jullie niet mogen doen volgens dat boek van jou

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> Beste Ibnu,hoeveel marocmannen sex hebben met homosexuelen dat wil jij niet weten. Oke ze worden niet geneukt want dat tast hun mannelijkheid aan,maar ze zijn niet vies om ons te neuken of om gepijpt te worden door ons homo mannen en/of jongens.
> En zeker niet altijd voor geld,misschien zijn we wel beter in om de marocman te bevredigen.


Op deze informatie zat ik net te wachten.. NOT! wat voegt dit toe aan de discussie??

En, dit is de 2e keer dat je dit schrijft.




> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> Misschien doen wij dingen die jullie niet mogen doen volgens dat boek van jou


Het is niet 'mijn' boek, en mischien doen sommige moslim homo's dat idd. Wat is je punt dan ??

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Op deze informatie zat ik net te wachten.. NOT! wat voegt dit toe aan de discussie??
> 
> 
> 
> Het is niet 'mijn' boek, en mischien doen sommige moslim homo's dat idd. Wat is je punt dan ??*



Sorry dat ik veronderstelde dat het boek(koran) jou boek is.Ik kan je alleen hier maar mee feliciteren.Je doet je eigen ding.Heel goed

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> Ik snap niet dat met name de marokaanse gemeenschap een probleem maakt over het feit dat en persoon homosexueel is .


Dat spreekt deze uitspraak van je tegen:




> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> Ps ik ben ook in Marrakesch geweest en daar is het totaal geen probleem om homosexueel te zijn





> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> Tuurlijk volgens de Koran is het verboden,maar beste mensen we leven in 2007 en niet 1400 dus gaan we mee met de tijd.


Volgens de moslim kalender is het nu 1428 volgens mij. Dus 1400 jaar geleden was de koran er ook al. 

Ga mee met de tijd?! wat bedoel je daarmee dan? moeten we dan alles maar normaal vinden? ik vind het niet normaal dat een man met een andere man sex heeft. Dat is tegen natuurlijk.




> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> We kunnen niet met de koran in de hand leven,ook niet met de bijbel trouwens.


Waarom niet dan?




> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> Juist omdat ik in Amsterdam woon heb ik wel marocboys h=om mij heen.Ik moet zeggen de de gemiddelde marocboy of man niet vies is van een blowjob van een homo.Tuurlijk ze laten zich niet neuken,want dan veliezen ze hun mannelijkheid,maar ze willen je wel neuken als je dat wilt.En niet alleen voor geld. En eerlijk gezegd begrijp ik het wel want de gemiddelde marocvrouw boven de 35 zijn dik en zelfs voor mij onaantrekkelijk.
> Dus begrijpelijk dat de man zich soms laat verwennen door een man.


Wat voegt dit toe aan de discussie??

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Sorry dat ik veronderstelde dat het boek(koran) jou boek is.Ik kan je alleen hier maar mee feliciteren.Je doet je eigen ding.Heel goed*


Geef je ook antwoord op de vragen die ik je stel ?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Dit boek(de koran) is al zo oud je kan niet met dit boek in de hand leven beste Naimagh.Zeker niet in 2007. Dit deed ook Mohammed B en je ziet wat dat voor gevolgen heeft gehad*


Mohammed B legt de koran verkeert uit en je kan hem niet vergelijken met alle moslims. Je kan ook niet alle homos over 1 kam scheren.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Mohammed B legt de koran verkeert uit en je kan hem niet vergelijken met alle moslims. Je kan ook niet alle homos over 1 kam scheren.*



Allereerst wil ik je zeggen dat ik antwoord geef op je vragen.
Ik zei dat ik toen ik in Marrakesch was en ook in Agadir het geen enkel probleem was om met je partner hand in hand te lopen. Hier in Amsterdam kan je dat beter uit je hoofd laten.
Recent nog het incident in het Rembrandpark in Amsterdam. Daar werd een homo in het water gegooid door Marokanen, en 2 uur lang bekogeld met stenen.
Dit is een van de incidenten van de laatste tijd met gays met marokanen.

En Mohammed B las de koran verkeerd,wie zegt dat een ander dat niet doet. Wat voor de ene persoon goed is voor de ander niet goed

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Allereerst wil ik je zeggen dat ik antwoord geef op je vragen.
> Ik zei dat ik toen ik in Marrakesch was en ook in Agadir het geen enkel probleem was om met je partner hand in hand te lopen. Hier in Amsterdam kan je dat beter uit je hoofd laten.
> Recent nog het incident in het Rembrandpark in Amsterdam. Daar werd een homo in het water gegooid door MarokK  anen, en 2 uur lang bekogeld met stenen.
> Dit is een van de incidenten van de laatste tijd met gays met marokK  anen.
> 
> En Mohammed B las de koran verkeerd,wie zegt dat een ander dat niet doet. Wat voor de ene persoon goed is voor de ander niet goed*


Je leest zeker graag de Telegraaf?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Broeker

Hi [email protected],

Ik kreeg ooit een bericht van dit forum met een defecte link, waar jouw naam bij stond en gevraagd werd naar iemand die arabische kon onderwijzen.

Mosterd na de maaltijd waarschijnlijk maar ik wil toch even opmerken dat god niet gek is en natuurlijk niet via menselijke talen communiceert. Veel te gebrekkig.
Hij spreekt uitsluitend de taal van het hart zodat iedereen die wil hem kan verstaan, en er is maar n boek dat hij oit zelf schreef, en dat is het boek der natuur.
De rest, is mensenwerk en daar kun je maar het beste zover mogelijk van weg blijven.

Om religieuze redenen een vreemde taal leren is dus amsterdam via kaapstad en wie die route kiest bewijst daarmee zijn dwaling.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> Allereerst wil ik je zeggen dat ik antwoord geef op je vragen.
> Ik zei dat ik toen ik in Marrakesch was en ook in Agadir het geen enkel probleem was om met je partner hand in hand te lopen. Hier in Amsterdam kan je dat beter uit je hoofd laten.
> Recent nog het incident in het Rembrandpark in Amsterdam. Daar werd een homo in het water gegooid door Marokanen, en 2 uur lang bekogeld met stenen.
> Dit is een van de incidenten van de laatste tijd met gays met marokanen.


Het belagen van onze homo medeburgers is op geen enkele manier goed te praten. En ik betreur het deste meer dat het moslims zijn geweest die iemand hebben belaagd. Ik vind het ook jammer en het stoort mij dat homos het mikpunt zijn en lastig gevallen worden door sommige moslim broeders.




> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> En Mohammed B las de koran verkeerd,wie zegt dat een ander dat niet doet. Wat voor de ene persoon goed is voor de ander niet goed


Als elke moslims de koran netzo las als Mohammed B. dan had je dat wel gemerkt omdat we dan in een hele andere wereld zouden leven.

----------


## Broeker

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Wat een walgelijke stelling zeg, alsof jij Allah bent en dit kan bepalen voor de mensheid. Dit is shirk!*


Nou walgelijk is het niet maar wel een halve waarheid.
Helaas voor de hetero's is het zo dat NIEMAND die aan 'het vlees' verslingerd is het paradijs binnengaat.

Het is net als met een rijbewijs, rst leren rijden en dan pas de weg op.

Dus, rst geestelijk ontwikkelen en dan pas het paradijs betreden.
Er zijn daar namelijk geen lekkere wijven en hitsige gevoelens.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Nou walgelijk is het niet maar wel een halve waarheid.
> Helaas voor de hetero's is het zo dat NIEMAND die aan 'het vlees' verslingerd is het paradijs binnengaat.
> 
> Het is net als met een rijbewijs, rst leren rijden en dan pas de weg op.
> 
> Dus, rst geestelijk ontwikkelen en dan pas het paradijs betreden.
> Er zijn daar namelijk geen lekkere wijven en hitsige gevoelens.*


Allah bepaald wie de jannah in mag en wie niet en als wij mensen (lees:naimagh) dan denken te kunnen bepalen plaats je je op een zelfde niveau als Allah en dat is in strijd met het beginsel dat er maar 1 God is en derhalve shirk. 

Ik ga er vanuit dat ik mijn vrouw in het hiernamaals tegen kom. Tenminste dat hoop ik. Dus een mooie vrouw is er zeker dan als ik gelijk krijg InsjAllah.

----------


## Broeker

Wat een absurde discussie toch.

Vlees berft het paradijs niet dus ook niet vleselijke neigingen.
Of die nu hetero/homo/bi/pedo/necro of wat dan ook zijn doet totaal niet ter zake.

Het gaat er om of men NAAST de aangeboren dan wel door omstandigheden aangekweekte neigingen het ANDERE ontwikkelt, namelijk de geestelijke kwaliteit die voorwaarde is voor een overeenkomstig geestelijk bestaansnivo.

Natuurlijk kan die alleen maar worden ontwikkeld als men daar zijn aandacht en energie in stopt en dat gaat niet samen met het uitleven van vleselijke lusten.
Ook niet de hle keurige recht op en neer hetero variatie.

Het sleutelwoord is hier ONTMOEDIGINGSBELEID ten aanzien van de lusten.
Maar jezelf door valse leringen op droog zetten is dom omdat dat je van de energie berooft die nu juist nodig is voor een spirituele groei.

Met andere woorden, weet wat je wilt, houd daar de koers op aan maar besef dat er geen god is die eist dat je NU volmaakt bent.
Dat kan niemand en wordt ook niet gevraagd.
Bovendien zijn andere afwijkingen, zoals liefdeloosheid, de neiging tot oordelen van de ander, bedriegerij etc. veel grotere beletselen.
Werk daar dus liever aan.

----------


## Broeker

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> [B]Allah bepaald wie de jannah in mag en wie niet en als wij mensen (lees:naimagh) dan denken te kunnen bepalen plaats je je op een zelfde niveau als Allah en dat is in strijd met het beginsel dat er maar 1 God is


 Keurig geblaat.
Maar je maakt de fout er helemaal van uit te gaan dat jij NATUURLIJK beter weet dan wie dan ook wat Allah wil.
Ik zeg je dit: je vergist je.

Het paradijs is niet waar je direct naar toe gaat, dat is een hele lange weg.
Je doorloopt eerst de hemelen.
Tegen de tijd dat je aan het paradijs kunt denken ben je geheel vergeestelijkt en dus vormloos, en waar geen vorm is zit ook geen gat. Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.
Tegen die tijd maak je je niet meer druk om dat lachwekkende en meelijwekkende gezweet en gekleef omdat je veel interessanter dingen aan je hoofd hebt en ook hebt geleerd hoe te scheppen zonder sex.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Wat een absurde discussie toch.
> *


Hou je er dan buiten.. dan wordt het mischien beter ?!

----------


## Broeker

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Hou je er dan buiten.. dan wordt het mischien beter ?!*


 Jouw 'bijdrage' geeft weinig hoop...

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Jouw 'bijdrage' geeft weinig hoop...*


Klagen heeft toch geen zin?! maak er wat van ipv zaken te schrijven als "Wat een absurde discussie toch", "Keurig geblaat", "dat jij NATUURLIJK beter weet". Ik proef de nodige frustratie...

----------


## Broeker

Je beklaagt je over mijn kwalificatie van jouw bijdrage, maar je gaat niet in op hetgeen ik vervolgens daarvoor in de plaats stelde.

Dan ben je het daar dus mee eens.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Je beklaagt je over mijn kwalificatie van jouw bijdrage, maar je gaat niet in op hetgeen ik vervolgens daarvoor in de plaats stelde.
> 
> Dan ben je het daar dus mee eens.*


Als er kreten komen zoals ik vandaag om 17:15 hierboven heb beschreven dan heb ik geen zin om inhoudelijk meer te reageren.

En wat kan jou het schelen joh.. jij vond het toch al een "absurde discussie`.

----------


## DieSter

Homo's zijn ziek.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Homo's zijn ziek.*


Ik kan daar niet over oordelen, want ik ben geen homo.

----------


## Broeker

Een dokter hoeft niet ziek te zijn om over zieken te oordelen.
En jij dus niet om over homo's te oordelen.

Niettemin schiet je bijdrage te kort voor de kwalificatie 'absurd geblaat' , die gaat overtuigend naar DrieSter.

Je weigering tot oordelen is zelfs een lichtpunt in forumland. Uniek bijna.
Ik zal 's ff spitte in me la voor een passende kwalificatie ;-)

----------


## Nulli

Verzin liever een passende qualificatie voor een religie die qua normen en waarden niets uitstaande heeft met de biochemische werkelijkheid...

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Homo's zijn ziek.*



Soms wel, inderdaad. Afgelopen najaar had ik griep.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Nulli_ 
> *Verzin liever een passende qualificatie voor een religie die qua normen en waarden niets uitstaande heeft met de biochemische werkelijkheid...*


Wat heb je in gedachten? en waarom moet je die kwalificatie aanbrengen dan?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Een dokter hoeft niet ziek te zijn om over zieken te oordelen.
> En jij dus niet om over homo's te oordelen.
> *


Je snapt best wat DieSter bedoelt.

----------


## Broeker

> _Geplaatst door Nulli_ 
> *Verzin liever een passende qualificatie voor een religie die qua normen en waarden niets uitstaande heeft met de biochemische werkelijkheid...*


 Leuk, zo'n opvatting uit het stenen tijdperk.
Even net doen alsof de wetenschap sinds de laatste decennia stil heeft gestaan.
.
.
Nou, nu maar weer gauw terug naar de werkelijkheid.
Waarin het grove niveau van biochemie niet langer de 'ultieme' werkelijkheid is.
Waarin quantum/string/chaos theorien inmiddels een andere realiteit hebben bewezen.

En laten allerlei religieuze stokpaardjes daar nu naadloos in passen, na van alle opsmuk te zijn geschoond weliswaar.

Ziel en God zijn inmiddels bewezen.
Zij het dan dat deze inzichten ten koste gaan van de religies.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Wat een absurde discussie toch.
> 
> .
> 
> Het sleutelwoord is hier ONTMOEDIGINGSBELEID ten aanzien van de lusten.
> Maar jezelf door valse leringen op droog zetten is dom omdat dat je van de energie berooft die nu juist nodig is voor een spirituele groei.
> 
> Met andere woorden, weet wat je wilt, houd daar de koers op aan maar besef dat er geen god is die eist dat je NU volmaakt bent.
> ...


Beste broeker mijn homo-sexualiteit is GEEN afwijking.

----------


## Broeker

Laten we even reel zijn.

Homofilie is wel degelijk een afwijking. Van de standaard norm. 
Maar afwijkingen zijn de redding van de norm...

Ik heb nergens beweerd dat het veroordeeld zou moeten worden.
Alles heeft zijn nut en doel, ook homofilie.

Wat je bent ben je en het heeft geen nut iets anders te proberen te zijn.

Het enige goede dat te doen valt is het vleselijke gebeuren op zijn plaats te laten, en DAARNAAST het spirituele te ontwikkelen. De rest komt vanzelf.

Daar hoef je geen hetero voor te zijn. Sterker nog, homo zijn heeft hier een voordeel omdat het tot nadenken stemt waar hetero's, in de eigenwaan van 'correct zijn', maar vrolijk door blijven konijnen.

Veel homo's zitten dan ook in het meer spiritueel gerichte gebeuren.
Niet als vlucht, maar uit belangstelling.
Dat zouden de lawaaige relnichten bijna doen vergeten.

----------


## beachboy

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
[B]Laten we even reel zijn.

Homofilie is wel degelijk een afwijking. Van de standaard norm. 
Maar afwijkingen zijn de redding van de norm...

Ik heb nergens beweerd dat het veroordeeld zou moeten worden.
Alles heeft zijn nut en doel, ook homofilie.

Wat je bent ben je en het heeft geen nut iets anders te proberen te zijn.

hieronder geplaatst door beachboy
Met het laatste ben ik het eens,zo zouden meer mensen moeten denken.
Maar met het eerste dat homofolie een afwijking is daar ben ik het natuurlijk niet mee eens.IK ben zoals ik ben.Het is een afwijking om gericht de homo in elkaar te slaan. Dan ben je echt niet goed bij je hoofd.
Het kan nog erger ik heb zelfs van een vriend gehoord dat hij een marokaan had gepijpt in een park en dat hij daarna werd beroofd en in elkaar geslagen

----------


## Broeker

Natuurlijk, homo's in elkaar slaan is ook een afwijking. Van de norm. En onwettig bovendien.

Maar ooit verklaarde een amsterdamse politieman dat 95% van allen die homo's in elkaar slaan een paar jaar later zelf op zoek gaan naar homosex. Achter dezelfde bosjes.

Het is duidelijk, men schopt een ander in elkaar omdat men kwaad is op de eigen homogevoelens, die probeert te onderdrukken.

Eenvoudige psychologie.
Verklaart ook de aggresieve machotaal en gedrag onder allo's in wiens eigen cultuur een sterk taboe rust op het verschijnsel.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Natuurlijk, homo's in elkaar slaan is ook een afwijking. Van de norm. En onwettig bovendien.
> 
> Maar ooit verklaarde een amsterdamse politieman dat 95% van allen die homo's in elkaar slaan een paar jaar later zelf op zoek gaan naar homosex. Achter dezelfde bosjes.
> 
> Het is duidelijk, men schopt een ander in elkaar omdat men kwaad is op de eigen homogevoelens, die probeert te onderdrukken.
> 
> Eenvoudige psychologie.
> Verklaart ook de aggresieve machotaal en gedrag onder allo's in wiens eigen cultuur een sterk taboe rust op het verschijnsel.*


ik denk en weet eigenlijk wel zeker dat het zo is zoals jij het stelt

----------


## Broeker

Dat schiet op.
Realiseer je vervolgens de reden waarom de samenleving zo sexgericht en gefrustreerd is.
Dat is hogere politiek van de ware machthebbers in de wereld die graag de macht houden en dat bereiken door het gewone volk onwetend te houden van de ware situatie. Inderdaad, the matrix, maar dan de echte.

En hoe doen ze dat? Eenvoudig.
Men houd ons psychisch bezig met allerlei 'belangrijke' onbenulligheden (zoals de sexuele geaardheid van de ander, terreur, etc) en overtuigt ons ervan dat dat strijd en zelfs oorlog waard is.

Zo heeft niemand tijd en zin om zich af te vragen hoe het toch komt dat we zo in de shit zitten.
We, dat is dus iedereen behalve de ware machthebbers en hun corrupte vriendjes in de zichtbare wereld van de politiek, media, industrie en bankwezen.

Dus maak je niet druk om de mening van de ander, ga naar geweten je eigen weg, laat je niet wijsmaken dat je je op sex moet focussen, volg daarin wat ik noem een ontmoedigingsbeleid, en gebruik je alsdus vrijgekomen energie voor wat werkelijk van belang is.
Je bent vrij, dus maak je keuze.
Wie oren heeft...

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Dat schiet op.
> Realiseer je vervolgens de reden waarom de samenleving zo sexgericht en gefrustreerd is.
> Dat is hogere politiek van de ware machthebbers in de wereld die graag de macht houden en dat bereiken door het gewone volk onwetend te houden van de ware situatie. Inderdaad, the matrix, maar dan de echte.
> 
> En hoe doen ze dat? Eenvoudig.
> Men houd ons psychisch bezig met allerlei 'belangrijke' onbenulligheden (zoals de sexuele geaardheid van de ander, terreur, etc) en overtuigt ons ervan dat dat strijd en zelfs oorlog waard is.
> 
> Zo heeft niemand tijd en zin om zich af te vragen hoe het toch komt dat we zo in de shit zitten.
> ...


Ik heb mijn keuze al gemaakt,maar er zijn erbij die deze niet respecteren.Helaas.
Boeit lekker

----------


## Broeker

Je gebruikt handboeien? Ieder zijn meug ;-)

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door Broeker_ 
> *Je gebruikt handboeien? Ieder zijn meug ;-)*


jij bent vast de leukste thuis

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *jij bent vast de leukste thuis*


Als 'ie alleen is  :melig2:

----------


## StevieK

De allmachtige probeerd de perfecte Man of vrouw te schapen, dat doet ie sinds de schepping, nog nooit is er een perfecte Man of perfecte Vrouw gevonden. Dus in principe hebben we dan allemaal een afwijking.

iemand die in naam van het geloof iemand dood heeft dan ook een afwijking. Want niemand mag voor de allmachtige spelen.

Zo kunnen we nog eeuwen lang discuzeuren.

Waar het om gaat is leven en laten leven. Laat iedereen toch met zijn op haar gevoelens leven, zolang men elkander geen schade aanbrengt is er niets aan de hand.

Iedereen oordeelt te veel hoe anderen moeten leven, hun wijze van levensstijl wordt opgedrongen, dat maak je ook in alle geloven en sekten mee.

Ik ben homo, ik ben daar gelukkig mee, laat mij leven zoals ik wil leven. Ik val jouw niet met mijn homo-gevoel lastig. Aub laat me.

Het homo zijn wordt je aangevallen, terwijl de meeste die zo anti zijn, niets over deze gemeenschap kent.

Dat is net zo als de islam, ik weet daar weinig van, ik ga daar ook niet diep op in, ik laat die mensen leven en geloven zoals zij dat willen zolang ze mij maar geen kwaad doen. Maar laat mij dat ook leven zoals ik dat wil

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *De allmachtige probeerd de perfecte Man of vrouw te schapen, dat doet ie sinds de schepping, nog nooit is er een perfecte Man of perfecte Vrouw gevonden. Dus in principe hebben we dan allemaal een afwijking.
> 
> iemand die in naam van het geloof iemand dood heeft dan ook een afwijking. Want niemand mag voor de allmachtige spelen.*


Ja ja, en in "de naam van" hebzucht mag je wel iemand doden?
Nee, niemand speelt voor almachtige maar gemoord wordt er toch, in welke naam dan ook, maar in de naam van de waarheid een leven nemen is wel degelijk toegestaan en soms noodzaakelijk, bijvoorbeeld in het geval van aangevallen worden en in verdediging. Natuurlijk zal een verstandig en verbetering zoekend mens er heel goed over nadenken om een leven te nemen, en na te gaan of hij daartoe het recht wel heeft. Als er bijvoorbeeld een muis in je huis is terwijl je huis niet schoon is en er overal etensresten liggen dan moet je gewoon je huis schoonmaken in plaats van die muis te doden ookal denk je misschien dat je het recht daartoe hebt, een leven (nafs, wat ademt) blijft een leven en mag alleen genomen worden met recht/waarheid.



> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *
> Zo kunnen we nog eeuwen lang discuzeuren.
> 
> Waar het om gaat is leven en laten leven. Laat iedereen toch met zijn op haar gevoelens leven, zolang men elkander geen schade aanbrengt is er niets aan de hand.
> *


Net of jij de geheele kennis bezit van wat schadelijk is en wat niet, "elkander" zijn niet de enige levenden die schade kunnen ervaren.

----------


## chessmatazz

ik spreek nu misschien wel uit mezelf maar doden vind ik alleen maar een optie uit zelfverdediging of als je daar meerdere levens mee zou kunnen redden

als je iemand zomaar dood dan heeft die persoon ook geen kans om tot het goede terug te komen

wettelijk gezien hoeven homo's niet vermoord te worden alleen wil ik er niets van merken in openbare gelegenheden of ruimtes

ongegeneerd zitten te tongzoenen in een metro ofzo kan echt niet

wat ze thuis doen is hun probleem maar that's up to God

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door chessmatazz_ 
> *ik spreek nu misschien wel uit mezelf maar doden vind ik alleen maar een optie uit zelfverdediging of als je daar meerdere levens mee zou kunnen redden
> 
> als je iemand zomaar dood dan heeft die persoon ook geen kans om tot het goede terug te komen
> 
> wettelijk gezien hoeven homo's niet vermoord te worden alleen wil ik er niets van merken in openbare gelegenheden of ruimtes
> 
> ongegeneerd zitten te tongzoenen in een metro ofzo kan echt niet
> 
> wat ze thuis doen is hun probleem maar that's up to God*


Dit is toch zo kort door de bocht beste chessmatzz,zelf ben ik homo maar tongen op straat heb ik nooit gedaan,en zeker nu in deze tijd niet.
Helaas durven homosexuelen ook al niet meer hand in hand te lopen.En dat komt door mensen zoals jij.

Trouwens in de koran staat volgens mij ook zij zult niet doden.
Maar ja als je naar Irak kijkt dan moorden jullie je moslimbroeders nog uit. Dus dit gegeven uit de koran is voor veel moslims al achterhaald

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *De allmachtige probeerd de perfecte Man of vrouw te schapen, dat doet ie sinds de schepping, nog nooit is er een perfecte Man of perfecte Vrouw gevonden. Dus in principe hebben we dan allemaal een afwijking.
> 
> iemand die in naam van het geloof iemand dood heeft dan ook een afwijking. Want niemand mag voor de allmachtige spelen.
> 
> Zo kunnen we nog eeuwen lang discuzeuren.
> 
> Waar het om gaat is leven en laten leven. Laat iedereen toch met zijn op haar gevoelens leven, zolang men elkander geen schade aanbrengt is er niets aan de hand.
> 
> ...


Beste Steviek ik zie mijn homosexualiteit niet als een afwijking,voor de rest heb je mooi gesproken xxx

----------


## StevieK

\


> Beste Steviek ik zie mijn homosexualiteit niet als een afwijking,voor de rest heb je mooi gesproken xxx




Weet ik ook wel , het zijn gevoelens die je met de geboorte heb mee gekregen. Ik heb jaren met dat geheim rondgelopen, ben blij dat ik het nu kan uitspreken.


Ik ben jaren terug chauffeur geweest in de escort wereld, ik heb meisjes en jongens naar de klanten gebracht, daarna werd vaak het werk in geuren en kleuren verteld. Nou als we dan ver afwijkingen of ziek zijn praten dan zijn het toch wel meer de hetreosexuelen met hun wensen die escorts bestellen. Gewoon 'burgelijke vader met een huisgezin' die een meisje 
op een speciale tijd laat bestellen om dan in de garage sex te hebben terwijl de vrouw en kinderen boven liggen te slapen. Wie is dan ziek en wie heeft dan een afwijking

Maar ja, er zijn zoveel mensen die het homo-zijn veroordelen. Net of het slechte mensen zijn.

Maar, veel meisjes gaan graag uit met homo's, en dat komt vaak dat omdat je dan uit wilt gaan vanwege de persoon en niet met de bedoeling om daarmee in het bed te eindigen. 

Affijn Beach Boy, ik geloof dat ik net zoals jouw een lekker vrij leven leid waarin we ons gelukkig in voelen

----------


## Broeker

Het valt mij op dat de berichten van StevieK en reakties daarop blijk geven van enig nadenken en dat botte negativiteit wat minder aan het woord is.

Dat is dan het bewijs van het feit dat (cruijff) ieder nadeel z'n voordeel heb.

En dat er dus geen nadelen en voordelen zijn, maar slechts de illusie daarvan.

Het voordeel van een sexuele afwijking van de overheersende norm is dat men daardoor zal neigen naar nadenken over deze materie.
En van nadenken komt inzicht.

Dat 'nadeel' moeten hetero's ontberen.
Zwelgend in zelfrechtvaardiging gelooft men vast dat men door simpelweg de altoos erecte penis achterna te lopen zichzelf rechtstreeks de hemel en het eeuwige leven inwipt.

Niet dus. Want in de hemel is geen vlees...

Voor hen (zij die hun lusten aldus rechtvaardigen) geldt: de hemel is de hel en de hel, dat is pas de hemel.
Zo komt ieder op zijn plek...

En dat is nu volmaaktheid!

----------


## StevieK

En, daarbij zeggen ze vaak dat homo's toch heel knap uitziende personen zijn. Affijn dat hoor ik vaak zeggen.
Nu mag de hetreo dan blij zijn dat er homo's zijn, daardoor hebben ze minder concurentie
javascript**:smilie(' :duim: ')
duimjavascript :blozen: pener.smilie(' :blij: ')
blij

Verder Broeker, bedankt voor je opmerking, precies zoals Cruijf zegt.

----------


## Cheetah

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *4 met 4 is 8 
> dan blijven er 4 over om 12 te maken
> en 2 daarvan hebben met 2 anderen een koppel gevormd, 4 dus
> dat samen is dan 12
> Logisch, want als er genoeg vrouwtjes waren geweest dan hadden ze een normaal koppel gevormd ipv een homo koppel, dit is dus een voorbeeld van gelegenheids homofilie wat idd voorkomt in de natuur en bij mensen, het is echter onnatuurlijk als er genoeg aanbod is aan vrouwen om dan toch te kiezen voor een homofiele relatie, als dit gebeurt dan zijn er "psychologische factoren"(die alleen bij een mens kunnen voorkomen) en niet lichamelijke factoren aan de orde waar men eens goed naar moet gaan kijken.*


Dus als ze jou in een hok opsluiten met 3 andere mannen, word jij naar verloop van tijd ook homo met jou theorie!!!

Interessant...



Ik heb een tijdje geleden onderzoek gedaan naar diverse Ara's (papegaaien). Het frapante was dat men vroeger vaak veel wildvang haalde in het buitenland, deze met zijn 50-en of meer in gigantische grote vollieres deed (o.a. bij Dennis Papegaaien of het NOP in Eindhoven) en direct zo de koppels eruit haalde. Althans dat dacht men. De vogels die een koppel gevormd hadden, zaten dicht bijelkaar, voerde elkaar.

Na dat men de koppels zo door verkocht, vond er uiteraard een paring plaats waarna de pop (vrouw) in de broedblok ging en de man op uitkijk ging.

Sommige lieten hun koppels op advies van dierenartsen als Verstappen en Hooijmeijer toch sexen (laten testen op geslacht) en tot de verbazing van velen, bleken dit gewoon 2 poppen of 2 mannen te zijn. Dit in een volliere waar de vogels de keus hebben uit minimaal 20 poppen of mannen en waarbij opvoeding niks mee te maken had. Zij waren immers uit het wild geplukt.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Homo's zijn ziek.*


ALS WE AL ZIEK ZIJN,DAN BEN JIJ NOG ZIEKER

----------


## StevieK

> Geplaatst door DieSter
> Homo's zijn ziek.


Typisch een opmerking van iemand die nog met zijn eigen gevoelens worstelt.

Ik vraag me af hoe je gezond kan worden van deze zogenaamde ziekte???

Misschien dat DieSter die domme opmerking goed kan onderbouwen.

----------


## chessmatazz

> Helaas durven homosexuelen ook al niet meer hand in hand te lopen.En dat komt door mensen zoals jij.


je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat ik me nu schuldig moet gaan voelen ofzo he?

ik raak er lichtelijk door geirriteerd maar ik vind het nog erger voor die kinderen die dat allemaal moeten aanzien

je kan nu eenmaal niet alles hebben in het leven

wees maar gewoon blij dat je die praktijken thuis achter gesloten deuren kunt uitvoeren

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *Typisch een opmerking van iemand die nog met zijn eigen gevoelens worstelt.
> 
> Ik vraag me af hoe je gezond kan worden van deze zogenaamde ziekte???
> 
> Misschien dat DieSter die domme opmerking goed kan onderbouwen.*


ik kan niet voor DieSter spreken maar ik wil na al die pagina's onzin toch even inhaken:




> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *Typisch een opmerking van iemand die nog met zijn eigen gevoelens worstelt.
> *


1- een zeer domme en (vanuit wetenschappelijk oogpunt) ongefundeerde opmerking om te veronderstellen dat wie iets 'negatiefs' over homo's zegt er zelf mee worstelt.




> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *
> Ik vraag me af hoe je gezond kan worden van deze zogenaamde ziekte???
> 
> Misschien dat DieSter die domme opmerking goed kan onderbouwen.*


2- van de geestes'ziekte' schizofrenie vragen we ons ook wel af hoe gezond men ervan kan worden...

3- Definitie ziekte:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...&pagenumber=13

_ziekte (de ~ (v.), ~n/~s) 
1 min of meer ernstige of langdurige stoornis in het functioneren van lichaam of geest

Introduction: Mental illness
Mental illness: The term "mental illness" may refer to a variety of psychological or psychiatric disorders , but tends to be used to describe the more severe types of mental health disorders. Less severe mental health problems tend to be called "disorders" or "syndromes" rather than "illness".  Conditions list: 

The list of conditions in the Mental illness group includes: 
	Depressive disorders 
	Anxiety disorders 
	Dementia 
	Eating disorders 
	Developmental disorders 
Behavioral disorders  
	Tic disorders 
	Psychotic disorders 
	Personality disorders 
o	Gender Identity Disorder  
	Paraphilias (Various sexual fetishes or behaviours)
o	Pedophilia (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Voyeurism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Exhibitionism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Fetishism 
o	Frotteurism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Sexual Masochism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Sexual Sadism (type of Paraphilias) 
o	Transvestitism (type of Paraphilias) 


o	Homosexuality  staat inderdaad niet in het rijtje maar heb ik er aan toegevoegd waarom de wetenschappers het niet durven??? Tja kijk maar naar de reactie van de maatschappij en op dit forum als je als wetenschapper 1+1 = 2 probeert te verkondigen op basis van WETENSCHAPPELIJK ONDERZOEK en ANLOGIEEN in ETIOLOGIE met de bovengenoemde aandoeningen..

Er zijn wel wetenschappers die het durven:
etc..etc... zie de link voor meer_ 

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...&pagenumber=15

_ziek.... wie geeft het plakaat ziek en op basis waarvan.. heb je je dat al eens afgevraagd?... een aanwijzing: "ziek" is een definitie die we er zelf aan geven en wordt bepaald door de maatschappij... immers wij noemen iemand die op kinderen valt ziek, iemand die wanen heeft ziek... Is het te bewijzen dat deze persoon een afwijking heeft met DNA of thermometer? nee dus...

zowel bij homosex als in het geval van "andere geestes afwijkingen" is er in ieder geval sprake van een erfelijke component en een omgevings "trigger"/component... wetenschappelijke bewijzen hiervoor kun je in eerdere posts van mij vinden met de zoekfunctie..._ 


4- Wetenschappelijke onderbouwing/analogie tussen homo zijn en andere geestes'ziekten' als schizofrenie:

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showthrea...&pagenumber=12
(mijn post op die pagina)

en verder vast nog meer wetenschappelijke onderbouwingen te vinden op deze site met de zoekfunctie...

5- dat men tegenwoordig niet meer durft te spreken over een geestes'ziekte' danwel afwijking in het geval van homosexualiteit (wat tot voor kort in de medische boeken wel gebruikelijk was) maar dit wel doet in het geval van sex met dieren (hoezo afwijkend? doet men al eeuwen...) of iets nschuldigersals fetischisme..enzo zegt meer iets over de maatschappij waar in we leven dat over een wetenschappelijk ratio erachter.

6- Het zal me verder een wordst wezen wat homo's en niet homo's er wel of niet van vinden dat ik homo's als afwijkend beschouw en vanuit wetenschappelijk oogpunt/etiologie ze in dezelfde categorie indeel als bijvoorbeeld schizofrenen... Ze leren er maar mee te leven dat dat mijn mening is en ook mijn vrijheid van meningsuiting om dat te zeggen...

----------


## chessmatazz

> 5:33 De vergelding dergenen die oorlog tegen Allah en Zijn boodschappers voeren en er naar streven wanorde in het land te scheppen , is slechts dat zij gedood of gekruisigd worden, of dat hun handen en hun voeten de ene rechts en de andere links, worden afgesneden, of dat zij het land worden uitgezet. Dat zal voor hen een schande in deze wereld zijn en in het Hiernamaals zullen zij een grote straf ontvangen.


kan dit vers niet op vele manieren geinterpreteerd worden?
kan met zo'n vers niet iedere niet-moslim als een vijand van de islam beschouwd worden?

of moet dit vers geinterpreteerd worden in de context van de oorlog mekka medina ten tijde van mohammed?

als het eerste het geval is wat is dan het doel van het wonen in een land waar moslims een minderheid zijn?

----------


## StevieK

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> 
> 6- Het zal me verder een wordst wezen wat homo's en niet homo's er wel of niet van vinden dat ik homo's als afwijkend beschouw en vanuit wetenschappelijk oogpunt/etiologie ze in dezelfde categorie indeel als bijvoorbeeld schizofrenen... Ze leren er maar mee te leven dat dat mijn mening is en ook mijn vrijheid van meningsuiting om dat te zeggen... [/B]


Natuurlijk heb je vrijheid dat denken, ik ziet er ook niet zo mee, ik maak er verder ook geen probleem van, Of ik het met je eens bent dat is van verre.
Gelukkig maar dat je hier de vrijheid van meningsuiting heb, Ik zal je dan ook niet als homo in het zwartboek zetten en eendaags een mes in je rug steken omdat je dat denkt en misschien enkele homo's hiermee beledigen.

Gelukkig zitten wij niet zo in elkander, maar diegene die werkelijk ziek zijn zijn dan wel diegene die op jacht gaan naar homo's om deze in elkander te slaan. Dit soort mensen zijn ziek. Deze mensen hebben hulp nodig,want deze hebben een groot probleem waar ze niet mee overweg kunnen.

Laat de mensen toch leven om wie en hoe ze zijn, zolang ze anderen maar geen schade aanbrengen.

Zo ook met alle goddiensten. Ik respect het geloof ik laat ze ook met rust. Hoewel ik ook mijn bedenkingen heb aan die fantieke geloofsbelijdenaars die dood en verderf zaaien, volgens mij behoren deze mensen ook in dat rijtje thuis. Je moet ook wel heel erg ziek zijn om anders gelovigen te doden terwille van hun overtuiging.
Ik geloof nog steeds dat ook de islam en vredige goddienst is. Maar een klein groepje zieke mensen zetten deze goddienst wel in een kwaad daglicht.

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *...
> Gelukkig maar dat je hier de vrijheid van meningsuiting heb, Ik zal je dan ook niet als homo in het zwartboek zetten en eendaags een mes in je rug steken omdat je dat denkt en misschien enkele homo's hiermee beledigen.
> 
> Gelukkig zitten wij niet zo in elkander, maar diegene die werkelijk ziek zijn zijn .......*


wat een generalisaties... excessen heb je in elke 'groep'.. Als ik jouw redenatie erop na zou houden dan had ik, in het licht van o.a. onderstaand bericht gezegd: 
"echt wel dat jullie zo in elkaar zitten... homo's zijn pas echt ziek... en een enorme kostenpost voor de samenleving (HIV-medicatie)"

http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/6..._incident.html

Opzettelijk verspreiden van hiv geen incident

..
In bepaalde en kleine homoseksuele kringen is er sprake van 'bug chasing'. Homoseksuele mannen zoeken actief naar een hiv-besmetting, wat 'het geschenk' wordt genoemd. De overdracht van het virus heeft plaats tijdens 'conversion parties' of 'bug parties'. Het is een vorm van zelfdestructie die al jaren voorkomt, naar verluidt vooral in westerse landen. 

..Een tweede vorm is het moedwillig verspreiden van hiv waarbij de slachtoffers nietsvermoedend zijn. De meest voorkomende vorm hiervan zijn besmette personen die onveilige seks hebben zonder hun partners in te lichten dat ze seroppositief zijn.

----------


## Broeker

> StevieK: Ik geloof nog steeds dat ook de islam en vredige goddienst is. Maar een klein groepje zieke mensen zetten deze goddienst wel in een kwaad daglicht.


 wat de islam is wordt niet bepaald door iemands mening over 'de ware islam' maar door ALLEN die de islam belijden.


En het staat vast dat vele moslims, daartoe opgehitst door hun machtswellustige priesterklasse, er behoorlijk gewelddadige ideen op nahouden.
Vraag mij niet om bewijs, dat ligt op straat dus open je ogen.
wie niet wil zien zal zich ook door mij niet laten overtuigen.

Ik zei 'velen', dus niet 'de meesten'. Ik heb geen zin om een telling te doen dus weet ik dat niet.
Het is niet belangrijk, omdat slechts weinigen reeds voldoende zijn om een doorslaggevend stempel te drukken op wat islam in de praktijk is.

Tellingen zijn dus zinloos, het gaat niet om kwantiteit maar om kwaliteit.

En duidelijk is dat een klein (?) aantal aggresieve ,onderdrukkende, geweld goedkeurende , op wereldverovering gerichte elementen een zeer bepalend stempel op de islam drukken, omdat zij de vele gewelddadige teksten letterlijk wensen te lezen.
Wat mij betreft hebben ze daar gelijk in, natuurlijk moet je letterlijk lezen. waarom zou god via raadsels en kruiswoordpuzzles communiceren?
Het gezwam dat je 'anders' moet lezen is dan ook precies dat, gezwam.
De islam naar de koran is dan ook letterlijk gewelddadig. 
Een vredige islam is het resultaat van de rede. De rede die zoekt naar een aanvaardbare lezing/interpretatie.
En wie zoekt zal vinden, dus...
Maar dat is dan schriftuurlijk kunst en vliegwerk. Waarvoor alle lof overigens.
Maar waarom niet gewoon die aggresieve teksten weggeflikkerd en de rede, het gezond verstand gevoed door het hart, aan zich zelf overlaten?

Derhalve is je geloof dat islam een vredige religie is ongegrond.
En welk beter bewijs is er dan de onderdrukking van de ene helft, de vrouw, door de andere helft?

Kom nu niet met gezeur over dat de koran zegt...bla bla.
Want de islam is niet wat in de koran zou staan, maar wat de mensen er van maken.

Stel je toch eens voor dat de islam als door een wonder morgenochtend plots de hele wereld omvat.
Een ramp, voor de halve wereldbevolking (de vrouwen) op zijn minst.
Tel daar bij homo's en alles wat die priesterklasse nog meer als ondeugdelijk wenst te vervolgen en je houd een vreselijke wereld van geestelijke onderdrukking over.

Het zal niet gebeuren.
De nieuwe tijd, aquarius, die is begonnen is de tijd van de vrouw.
Hoera, eindelijk die onderdrukkende oorlogsidioten van hun voetstuk gestoten.

----------


## StevieK

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *wat een generalisaties... excessen heb je in elke 'groep'.. Als ik jouw redenatie erop na zou houden dan had ik, in het licht van o.a. onderstaand bericht gezegd: 
> "echt wel dat jullie zo in elkaar zitten... homo's zijn pas echt ziek... en een enorme kostenpost voor de samenleving (HIV-medicatie)"
> 
> http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/6..._incident.html
> 
> Opzettelijk verspreiden van hiv geen incident
> 
> ..
> ...


Ook in de homo's heb je een kleine groep die de gehele homo samenleving in een kwaad daglicht zetten.

En zoals ik al aanhaalde ook in de islam heb je een kleine groep die de gehele islam in het kwaad daglicht zet.

Maar zoals ik al begrepen heb heb je geen enig begrip voor homo's en plaatse je deze in de categorie ziek. Volgens mij ben je een homo-fob

Je zou je eerst eens een tijdje in de homowereld moeten meedraaien om werkelijk je mening te geven.

Ik ken heel veel vrouwen die graag naar de homo's centra gaan, of met homo's uitgaaan. Want deze vrouwen hoeven niet bang te zijn dat ze sexueel of enigerleiwijze worden benaderd of lastiggevallen.

We laten jouw dan maar in de gedachte dat de homo's ziek zijn,ga heen en volg je versen uit de koran. Je zal gelukkig zijn.
Ik laat je vrij in jouw levenswijze, en laat mij vrij in mijn levenswijze.

----------


## kerstmuis

van Bommel,

prima zo'n verhaal. God allah zal over ons oordelen. we kunnen alleen goed doen naar de medemens. slecht is haram. de twee engelen achter onze schouders zullen onze goede en slechte daden neerschrijven.
jammer dat sommigen toch van oordeel zijn dat homo's alleen vieze seks hebben en hetero's de liefde bedrijven.

homo's hebben net als hetero's de liefde als basis van een relatie.
maar eveneens als hetero's het genotsbeleving.
en als vele mannen het jachtinstinct om zoveel mogelijk seks te hebben.

ken vele mannen en jongens die vanuit hun cultuur, scheiding mannen en vrouwen, geen probleem hebben om andere mannen of jongens anaal te penetreren als lustbeleving of om maar niet te hoeve masturberen.

de mac donald snack en gaan niet voor de liefde
hoevaak gaan sommigen huwen door de sociale druk of omdat het zo geregeld is door de ouders en geen liefde voelen voor elkaar.

ik geef zelf voorlichting vanuit coc amsterdam over homoseksualiteit. seksuele diversiteit, religieuze diversiteit met positieve aandacht voor islam en culturele diversiteit. dus verscheidenheid in Nederland.

reacties zijn geweldig van leerlingen maar ook van de docenten. het gaat om respect. en iets weten en leren van anderen is wederzijds.

----------


## mslm

> _Geplaatst door van Bommel_ 
> *Homoseksualiteit   
> Voor moslims is homoseksualiteit een moeilijk onderwerp. 
> Het is immers veel makkelijker om een eenduidig standpunt 
> in te nemen dan om nuanceringen aan te brengen en de 
> homoseksuele medemens te aanvaarden zoals hij of zij is.
> Voor de individuele homo met een moslimachtergrond zorgt 
> de druk van de omgeving voor veel stress en innerlijke 
> conflicten. Enerzijds is de directe omgeving voor hem erg 
> ...


meneer bommel je bent een murtad en ook geen imam. wie heeft jou die toestemming gegeven om de titel imam te dragen.

homos kunnnen niet in islam punt..

de profeet sala lah alayhi wa salam zei; dood degene die het bedrijft en bedreven word..

en inn een ander hadith : gooi ze van he hoogste gebouw eraf.. maar dat was dan een wet van een khilafa van die tijd om het je maar in babytaal uit te leggen..

ik heb nog nooit iemand zo over homos horen praten behalve de kuffar, en volgens mij zing jijhetzelfde liedje met hun mee...

----------


## kerstmuis

vreemd.

ik heb de Koran drie keer gelezen. natuurlijk wordt er gesproken over lot of lut of loet. van sodom en ghomora. dat jongens en mannen van alle leeftijden de voorkeur hadden voor mannen in plaats van vrouwen 
[.... niet doen!..afz. IbnRushd] . waarop loet zijn dochters aanbood.

ook staat in de Koran als twee mannen ontucht bedrijven is Allah, God vergevingsgezin als ze het niet meer doen. ontucht met wie?

daarnaast heb ik moeite met profeten of rasuls die naast de Koran nog allerlei toevoegingen geven als zijnde woorden van God.

wie is kaffir. 

veel is haram vooral datgene wat leuk, prettig en opwindend is. het is niet genoeg om gradaties aan te leggen wat erger of minder erg haram is.

naar mekka gaan voor de Hadj is niet juist om gereinigd te worden. 

zij die zonder zonden is werpe de eerste steen.

kijk niet naar de doorn in de oog van de ander maar in de balk in die van jezelf.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door mslm_ 
> *meneer bommel je bent een murtad en ook geen imam. wie heeft jou die toestemming gegeven om de titel imam te dragen.
> 
> homos kunnnen niet in islam punt..
> 
> de profeet sala lah alayhi wa salam zei; dood degene die het bedrijft en bedreven word..
> 
> en inn een ander hadith : gooi ze van he hoogste gebouw eraf.. maar dat was dan een wet van een khilafa van die tijd om het je maar in babytaal uit te leggen..
> 
> ik heb nog nooit iemand zo over homos horen praten behalve de kuffar, en volgens mij zing jijhetzelfde liedje met hun mee...*


Als elke marokkaan die sexueel contact heeft gehad met een man dan gaan er heel wat van het hoogste gebouw af.Laten we elkaar geen mietje noemen.Uit ervaring weet ik dat de marokkaan het niet zo nauw neemt wat betreft sex met een ander man.Zolang hij maar de actieve rol blift spelen.

----------


## kerstmuis

het niet onderkennen van homoseksuele activiteiten levert enorm veel problemen op. komt een huwelijk tot stand zonder liefde maar meer een overeenkomst om gezinskapitaal veilig te stellen of om financieel gewin en het verkrijgen van inreisdocumenten voor europa mag men afvragen wat dan zo'n huwelijk nog voorstelt.

er zijn voldoende mannen uit een islamitische cultuur die het geen probleem vinden om actief anaal seks met ze te hebben. het liefst zonder condoom omdat dat hun mannelijkheid aan zou tasten.

hiermee loopt men het risico van HIV besmetting die overgedragen kan worden aan de huwelijkse partner, dus hun vrouw. zonder te wetern kan dit wederom overgedragen worden aan hun kind dat verwekt wordt.

die geslotenheid in de gemeenschap, ontkenning van homoseksuele contacten, ontkennen van vreemdgaan met andere vrouwen of het bezoeken van prostituees geeft een groot gevoel van schijnheiligheid.

eveneens het zogenaamd beschermen van de maagdelijkheid wordt omzijlt door anaal seksueel contact met de meisjes en vrouwen. wederom vaak zonder condoom.

wees bewust van de risico's. anders zullen we over een tiental om meer jaren wel eens een explosie van HIV kunnen krijgen.

----------


## mohammed78

> _Geplaatst door ja,maar_ 
> *\
> 
> tja david.....met homo,s denkt men aan vieze sex...en met heterostellen denkt men aan pure liefde...*


 en 

Een homo heeft meer kans op HIV ziekten dan hetero.

Een homo die een relatie kent heeft een grote kans op verschielend geslachtziekten. integendeel met hetero dien geen kans heeft op ziekten.
dat wil zeggen dat homosexualiteit verboden niet alleen maar vogens de relegies maar ook vogens de wetenschap.....
De islam verbiedt niet zo maar iets.

----------


## David

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *en 
> 
> Een homo heeft meer kans op HIV ziekten dan hetero.
> 
> Een homo die een relatie kent heeft een grote kans op verschielend geslachtziekten. integendeel met hetero dien geen kans heeft op ziekten.
> dat wil zeggen dat homosexualiteit verboden niet alleen maar vogens de relegies maar ook vogens de wetenschap.....
> De islam verbiedt niet zo maar iets.*


Ben jij een parodie?  :moe:

----------


## kerstmuis

het behoud van maagelijkheid wil niet zeggen geen seks. vaak vindt voor het huwelijk de anale penetratie plaats. vaak zonder condoom dus kunnen ziektes overgedragen worden.

getrouwd zijn wil niet zeggen dat vooral mannen niet vreemd gaan. bezoek brengen aan prostitutuees of hebben seks met pasieve homoseksuelen. vaak willen ook die mannen, 'hetero's' geen condoom gebruiken, dus ziektes kunnen krijgen en overdragen aan hun echtgenote.

mannen gaan vanuit de wetenschap vaker vreemd dan vrouwen.

vrouwen die gaan trouwen zouden beter kunnen eisen dat er een soa test gedaan wordt voordat het huwelijk voltrokken wordt. zij kan dan wel maagd gebleven zijn maar die man is zijn maagdelijkheid niet zo zeker. 

Alah, God heeft de mens geschapen. ook de homoseksuelen. het is geen keuze.
de weg van God, Allah is ondoorgrondelijk. wij als mensen dienen het oordeel daarover over te laten aan God, Allah

----------


## kerstmuis

de tekst hetero's bedrijven liefde en homo's bedrijven seks.
vreemd, als ik de films, clips en info na middernacht mag geloven bedrijven vooral hetero's seks en van homo's niks te vinden. tenminste niet op tv. zijn ze al op tv raken ze elkaar nauwelijks aan, zoenen ze elkaar niet en zijn er voor om grappig te zijn.
hoe zit het dan? hoe kom je aan de info dat hetero's liefde kennen en homo's alleen seks?
ervaring?

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door mohammed78_ 
> *en 
> 
> Een homo heeft meer kans op HIV ziekten dan hetero.
> 
> Een homo die een relatie kent heeft een grote kans op verschielend geslachtziekten. integendeel met hetero dien geen kans heeft op ziekten.
> dat wil zeggen dat homosexualiteit verboden niet alleen maar vogens de relegies maar ook vogens de wetenschap.....
> De islam verbiedt niet zo maar iets.*


Blijf dromen Mohammed,er is onderzoek gedaan,dat er onder hetero"s steed meer HIV patienten bijkomen.
En in de gay scene zie ik de laatste tijd steeds meer marokkanen die wel met een travestiet of een homo sex willen hebben,maar atijd de actieve rol daar in vervullen,want dat schijnt dan wel te mogen van Allah

----------


## tamazight1985

Ik vind dat iedereen de vrijheid moet hebben ook op sexueel vlak. En ik heb een vraagje aan iedereen die zo anti homo is: wat zouden jullie doen als je zoon of dochter homo zou zijn?

----------


## StevieK

> _Geplaatst door beachboy_ 
> *Blijf dromen Mohammed,er is onderzoek gedaan,dat er onder hetero"s steed meer HIV patienten bijkomen.
> En in de gay scene zie ik de laatste tijd steeds meer marokkanen die wel met een travestiet of een homo sex willen hebben,maar atijd de actieve rol daar in vervullen,want dat schijnt dan wel te mogen van Allah*


En vergeet niet de Bussiness Boys, waar de Marokaanse aantallen toenemen.

----------


## beachboy

> _Geplaatst door StevieK_ 
> *En vergeet niet de Bussiness Boys, waar de Marokaanse aantallen toenemen.*


Inderdaad de marokkaanse prostitutie wordt ook steeds groter.Dat zie ik zeker in het uitgaansleven.\In Amsterdam

----------


## kerstmuis

een jongetje van 12 zei me, he meester, ik heb er ook een hoor!!!!!! ik zei, nou leuk voor je. toen zei hij, ik maak ook sperma hoor!!!!. ik zei wederom, leuk voor je. toen zag hij dat er een marokaans echtpaar aan kwam lopen en toen fietse hij hard weg.
een heterobuurman werd afgelopen zomer door een eveneens marokkaans jongetje aangesproken met.... mijnheer, mag ik seks met u hebben? de buurman schrok en zei, he, ik ben geen homo hoor. 
het jongetje schrok en rende snel weg.
blijkbaar wordt gedacht dat iedereen, die met mij praat homo moet zijn.
echt, dit ben ik nog nooit bij blanke, nederlandse jongetjes tegengekomen. hoe komt dat? wordt het gezien als een mannelijkheidsinnitiatie? het oefenen met seks met andere mannen? en dat door kleine jongetjes. man, vooral marokkaanse ouders moeten dus juist op hun jongetjes letten. Net zoals ze met hun dochters doen.

----------


## maartenn100

> _Geplaatst door tamazight1985_ 
> *Ik vind dat iedereen de vrijheid moet hebben ook op sexueel vlak. En ik heb een vraagje aan iedereen die zo anti homo is: wat zouden jullie doen als je zoon of dochter homo zou zijn?*


Ik zou van mijn zoon of dochter houden zoals hij of zij door Allah geschapen is (als homo dus) en ik zou hem een goede jongen of man toewensen, die eerlijk en goed is voor hem. Hetzelfde zou ik voor mijn dochter wensen, dat ze een mooie lieve vrouw tegenkomt, die goed is voor haar en waar ze gelukkig mee is. 
Ik zou Allah's schepping (homoseksualiteit) niet misprijzen, maar er zo waardig mogelijk mee omgaan.

----------


## Just_Mocro

Homosexualiteit is een ziekte en een ziekte hoor je te genezen als dat niet lukt dan bestrijden.



 :knipoog:  En zo denk ik er dus over!

----------


## Just_Mocro

> _Geplaatst door kerstmuis_ 
> *een jongetje van 12 zei me, he meester, ik heb er ook een hoor!!!!!! ik zei, nou leuk voor je. toen zei hij, ik maak ook sperma hoor!!!!. ik zei wederom, leuk voor je. toen zag hij dat er een marokaans echtpaar aan kwam lopen en toen fietse hij hard weg.
> een heterobuurman werd afgelopen zomer door een eveneens marokkaans jongetje aangesproken met.... mijnheer, mag ik seks met u hebben? de buurman schrok en zei, he, ik ben geen homo hoor. 
> het jongetje schrok en rende snel weg.
> blijkbaar wordt gedacht dat iedereen, die met mij praat homo moet zijn.
> echt, dit ben ik nog nooit bij blanke, nederlandse jongetjes tegengekomen. hoe komt dat? wordt het gezien als een mannelijkheidsinnitiatie? het oefenen met seks met andere mannen? en dat door kleine jongetjes. man, vooral marokkaanse ouders moeten dus juist op hun jongetjes letten. Net zoals ze met hun dochters doen.*


God schaapt geen homoseksulen iedereen word als moslim geboren.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Just_Mocro_ 
> *God schaapt geen homoseksulen iedereen word als moslim geboren.*


Oeps- er toch nog iets fout gegaan bij de lobotemie bij je vrees ik.

----------


## Just_Mocro

> _Geplaatst door knuppeltje_ 
> *Oeps- er toch nog iets fout gegaan bij de lobotemie bij je vrees ik.*


Vriend ik weet niet waar je het over hebt.

----------


## Just_Mocro

> _Geplaatst door tamazight1985_ 
> *Ik vind dat iedereen de vrijheid moet hebben ook op sexueel vlak. En ik heb een vraagje aan iedereen die zo anti homo is: wat zouden jullie doen als je zoon of dochter homo zou zijn?*



Afslachten, doodknuppelen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> _Geplaatst door Just_Mocro_ 
> *Afslachten, doodknuppelen.*


Tis inderdaad verkeerd gegaan dus.

----------


## kerstmuis

het slachten van schapen?

de weg van Alah is ondoorgrondelijk. hij heeft de mens geschapen volgens religieuze overlevering. ook de homoseksuelen. om wat voor redenen dan ook.

de mens slacht schapen en andere dieren of uit haat andere mensen, voor geld, olie. land of alleen uit machtswellust.

laat Alah oordelen en mensen elkaar respecteren.

oh ja, en als een mannelijke homo een andere man leuk vind is het niet omdat hij denkt dat de ander een homo is maar omdat hij hem mooi vind.

ziet iemand dit als bedreigend moet men zich maar eens afvragen wat meiden en vrouwen vinden als ze niet alleen een blik als compliment krijgen maar dat ze seksueel lastig gevallen worden.

----------


## maartenn100

Kijk, we moeten streven naar verdraagzaamheid in een multiculturele samenleving. Tav alle minderheidsgroepen: gehandicapten, moslims, holebi's enz... En deze groepen ook tegenover elkaar.
Met homoseksualiteit doen mensen anderen geen kwaad (het gaat daarin toch ook om liefde, denk ik), dus wie daar niet tegen kan, kijkt de andere kant op.
Mensen moeten verdraagzamer worden tegenover elkaars verschillen.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door looi_
> De ophef is mij niet duidelijk! Het staat in de H. Quran dat het afkeurenswaardig is enzo, daar heeft de ene helft in deze discussie gelijk in, maar wat Van Bommel mijn inziens correct opmerkt, is dat ook niet het punt. Wat achter gesloten deuren gebeurt en niet wordt opgemerkt door 4 moslim-getuigen, dat is eenieders zaak tussen hem de Allerhoogste. Daarmee is niet goedgekeurd wat er gebeurt. Van Bommel ageert alleen tegen de openlijke goedkeuring.
> 
> Ik ben homo en kan me prima vinden in dat idee. Wat ik achter gesloten mogelijkerwijs zou doen, laat dat iets zijn tussen mij en Hem. Ik zal niet te koop lopen met hoe ik ben en ik zie ook geen aanleiding om dat van de daken te schreeuwen.
> 
> Zolang niet te bewijzen is of ik wel of niet het minnespel speel met een jongen, laat me dan met rust en ik zal je niet lastigvallen met wat ik mogelijkerwijs doe. Eenieder tevreden, dunkt me.
> 
> Selaam
> 
> ...


Stiekem homo zijn: geen probleem. Openbaar homo zijn: de zweep erover en vervolgens een hoog gebouw zoeken. Ziehier de Islam. De goede homo, en meer iha. de goede andersdenkende (zie ook "dhimmie"), kent zijn plaats en lijdt (sic!) met gepaste bescheidenheid zijn leventje. Ontstellend. Heeft die gekke Wilders dan toch een punt? Het kan niet waar zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> *Waarom wordt nergens aangegeven in het hele relaas dat ALLAH swt Zijn oordeel over homosexualiteit een GRUWEL is. Of deelt meneer van Bommel deze "mening" niet? of vindt hij ALLAH swt onrechtvaardig is, immers volgens zijn heersende opvattingen is homosexualiteit aangeboren en is de in het westen levende moslimgemeenschap bezig met ontkenning....*  
> <...>
> *Kortom, meneer van Bommel schrijft zijn nuanceringen meningen etc op op zodanige wijze dat het voor iemand met weinig kennis verwarrend is (vb haat tegen homosexualiteit is dus een ontkenningsfase van Moslims in het westen en onrechtvaardig immers het is aangeboren etc etc)voor iemand met geen kennis over de Islam geven zijn texten het idee dat bepaalde zaken in de Islam wel zijn toegestaan alleen dat de Moslims gewoon nog achterlopen in hun opvattingen waardoor het daarom niet is geaccepteerd. Iemand met redelijk wat kennis zal zich ergeren aan de manier van schrijven van Dhr van Bommel omdat deze persoon weet wat de Islam zegt over bepaalde zaken en ziet dat hij er een hele andere draai aan probeert te geven. Wat hier precies de reden voor is, is mij niet duidelijk... Allahoe a'lam. MAAR MIJN BOODSCHAP AAN IEDEREEN DIE TEXTEN VAN DHR VAN BOMMEL LEEST OM TE BESEFFEN DAT HET ZIJN MENINGEN, BESCHRIJVINGEN, PERCEPTIES ZIJN EN DAT ZE NIET WORDEN ONDERBOUWD MET BEWIJZEN UIT KOAN EN HADIETH EN DAT ZE ZELFS NIET AANSLUITEN BIJ DE VIER HOOFDSTROMINGEN IN DE ISLAM. IMMERS ALLE STROMINGEN ZIJN HET EROVER EENS DAT HOMOSEXUALITEIT EEN GRUWEL IS, DIE BESTRAFT MOET WORDEN IN EEN ISLAMITISCHE SAMENLEVING. IK DURF ECHTER TE WEDDEN DAT MENEER VAN BOMMEL DIT GODDELIJK OORDEEL NIET DEELT* 
> <...>


Geen speld tussen te krijgen. Suffe Van Bommel. You go, girl!

----------


## Charlus

> <...>even voor de duidelijkheid ik haat een homo net zo min als dat ik een overspelige haat of dat ik een dief zou haten. Ik keur de daad af op basis van een combinatie van ingebouwde(?) normen/besef ("iets voelt als verkeerd aan ") + wat mijn religie mij heeft bijgebracht Allah swt bestempelt het als een gruwel/een zonde.<...>


Zoveel grootmoedigheid. Niet voor niets wordt de Islam vaak de religie van barmhartigheid genoemd. Dief, seriemoordenaar, homo, kinderverkrachter: 1 pot nat maar je haat ze niet. Homo's kunnen hun handen dichtknijpen.

----------


## kerstmuis

nou geweldig hoor. net als dat buitenlandse zaken zegt over de ophanging van jongens in Iran vanwege hun homoseksualiteit. als je het niet laat merken en stiekem je contacten hebt dan is Iran een goed land voor homo's.

Het idee dat je de enige bent met niet heteroseksuele gevoelens is verschrikkelijk. je durft geen contacten te leggen omdat je bang bent voor ontdekking.

Homo zijn gaat niet alleen om seks. het is net als heteroseksueel een identiteit. de samenleving moet af van de homofobie. de angst dan kun je gewoon zeggen dat je iemand van het eigen geslacht leuk vind en dan kan de ander zeggen, he, ik vind jou ook leuk of nou,bedankt voor het compliment maar ik niet op jou.

is het goed dat bijvoorbeeld 15 jongens een ander in het geheim neuken en niemand praat er over. dan gaat het om misbruik, en is de ander alleen een gebruiksvoorwerp.

als dat islam is, de hypocrisie dan hoeft het voor mij niet. dan maar open en verantwoording later afleggen aan een hogere macht.

----------


## beachboy

> Afslachten, doodknuppelen.


Wist je dat een groot percentage marokkanen die zo tegen de homo aan ziet te schoppen,zelf ook deze gevoelens hebben.

----------


## kerstmuis

In de Koran staat dat twee mannen geen ontucht mogen plegen. Allah is vergevingsgezind als je het niet meer doet.

Ik mis het woord, met elkaar. dus kunnen ze ook samen ontucht plegen met een vrouw. wordt dat ook bedoeld?

verder de verhalen over het volk van Lot of Loet. De loeties. Sodom en ghomorra.

vreemd dat over vrouwen wordt gezegd dat bij ontucht zij gestenigd moeten worden. maar is seks tussen vrouwen ook ontucht?

net als in de bijbel is de Koran daar niet duidelijk over.

----------


## contradictio

> In de Koran staat dat twee mannen geen ontucht mogen plegen. Allah is vergevingsgezind als je het niet meer doet.
> 
> Ik mis het woord, met elkaar. dus kunnen ze ook samen ontucht plegen met een vrouw. wordt dat ook bedoeld?
> 
> verder de verhalen over het volk van Lot of Loet. De loeties. Sodom en ghomorra.
> 
> vreemd dat over vrouwen wordt gezegd dat bij ontucht zij gestenigd moeten worden. maar is seks tussen vrouwen ook ontucht?
> 
> net als in de bijbel is de Koran daar niet duidelijk over.


- dat vrouwen moeten worden gestenigd staat nergens in de Koran; Al-Nour [24:2] heeft het over zweepslagen.

- 26:166 keeping yourselves aloof from all the [lawful] spouses whom your Sustainer has created for you? Nay, but you are people who transgress all bounds of what is right!” 

mijn vertaling (vanuit het Arabisch):
Onthouden jullie je/verlaten jullie *datgene wat jullie God voor* 
*jullie heeft geschapen* aan jullie paren/partners, waarlijk jullie zijn een overtredend volk 


وَتَذَرُونَ مَا خَلَقَ لَكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ قَوْمٌ عَادُونَ (26:166)  

De boodschap is denk ik dus dat als je iets anders verkiest als sexuele partner dan datgene wat voor je geschapen is je dan in overtreding* bent (*op zijn zachts gezegd)man > vrouwvrouw > man

----------


## samiraaatje

ik vindt dat iedereen moet leiden wat men ook doet en laat men ook in zijn eigen waarde zoals de homo's denken iell jij hetro denken jullie aan ielll homo's laat iedreen tog gewoon zich zelf is het haram of niet laat die gene het uit zoeken hoe en wat en waar en met wie hij gelukkig mee gaat wordt en wat jij allemaal doet is wel goed kijk eerst naar je zelf en doe dat dan ook vooraltijd wat men denkt over homo's laat ze lekker yo iedereen wordt gestraf op de manier wie en hoe en wat de gene doet.

----------


## Flupke.

Homo's zijn zelfdestructief,zonder hetero's zouden ze het niet redden.

----------


## beachboy

> In de Koran staat dat twee mannen geen ontucht mogen plegen. Allah is vergevingsgezind als je het niet meer doet. 
> Ik mis het woord, met elkaar. dus kunnen ze ook samen ontucht plegen met een vrouw. wordt dat ook bedoeld?
> 
> verder de verhalen over het volk van Lot of Loet. De loeties. Sodom en ghomorra.
> 
> vreemd dat over vrouwen wordt gezegd dat bij ontucht zij gestenigd moeten worden. maar is seks tussen vrouwen ook ontucht?
> 
> net als in de bijbel is de Koran daar niet duidelijk over.


Ze doen niet anders.maar daar wordt niet over gesproken

----------


## Koala64

> Homo's zijn zelfdestructief,zonder hetero's zouden ze het niet redden.


Wat is dit nou weer voor bull.

----------


## beachboy

> Homo's zijn zelfdestructief,zonder hetero's zouden ze het niet redden.


Een homo is inderdaad gek op een hetero man

----------


## maartenn100

> Homo's zijn zelfdestructief,zonder hetero's zouden ze het niet redden.


Je moet volgens mij homoseksualiteit toch breder zien dan 'seksualiteit'. Het gaat om menselijke relaties, om affectie, om vriendschappen. En seksualiteit is daar een deeltje van. Zoals tussen een man en een vrouw ook het geval is.


Pas als je ontdekt dat homoseksualiteit iets is van normale mensen, en vooral menselijk is, kan je het ook waarderen.
In mijn vriendenkring was een jonge gast, die vrij populair was onder zijn vrienden, die nu homo blijkt. Niemand maakte er een spel van uiteindelijk, maar de meesten waren verbaast van: den Tom toch niet? Zo'n ne coole. 

Dan verschiet je toch hoe vaak er gewone gasten zitten onder holebi's en wat voor verwrongen beeld ons door sommige overtuigingen wordt aangepraat over groepen mensen.

Er speelt dan hetzelfde soort racisme dan speelt tenaanzien van moslims bvb.

----------


## banco

Moslims hebben de homosexualiteit uitgevonden, daar de bewakers van de harem geen gevoelens mochten hebben ten aanzien van de vrouwen.
Deze mannen werde 'onzijdig' gemaakt, geen testosteron, en gingen met elkaar aan de haal.
De Pot (wel grappig in deze context) verwijt de ketel dat...
Ga toch eens naar school en leer je geschiedenislessen.
Nederland heeft last van Reli-Clowns...Veeel te lange tenen!
Weg met artikel 23, geen religie in de politiek en onderwijs.
......boem....
Greetz

----------


## has1975

*homoseksualiteit is een ziekte, heb je homo gevoelens? zoek dan hulp, schaam er niet voor.
praat met mensen die je kunnen helpen ervan af te komen.

net als pedofelie ook een ziekte is 


*

----------


## naam

> *homoseksualiteit is een ziekte, heb je homo gevoelens? zoek dan hulp, schaam er niet voor.
> praat met mensen die je kunnen helpen ervan af te komen.
> 
> net als pedofelie ook een ziekte is 
> 
> 
> *


Homosexualiteit is geen ziekte, dat weet je best. Mensen die dat roepen zijn heeeel eng.

----------

